
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (February 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (February 2014) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;edit?id=7162201
======
nrp
Oculus VR - [https://careers.oculusvr.com/](https://careers.oculusvr.com/) \-
Irvine, CA

Help us bring Virtual Reality to the people! Oculus is up to over 60 people
(primarily engineers), and we are expanding quickly. In addition to a huge
variety of positions in Irvine, CA, Oculus is looking for software engineers
in Dallas, Tx.

A few of the positions that are especially important to us right now are:

* Web Services Engineer - Architect and implement the APIs behind our platform.

* Senior Android Engineer - We're looking for experts in kernel, system level, and/or graphics programming on Android in both Dallas and Irvine.

* Embedded Systems Engineer - We need hardware hackers in Irvine to help define, prototype, and program the systems going into future projects.

* Computer Vision Engineer - We're looking for engineers with a strong 3d math background and experience with computer vision research and algorithms.

* Senior Audio Engineer - We're looking for an audio expert with experience with positional audio and HRTFs.

The full set of job listings you can apply to is at
[https://careers.oculusvr.com/](https://careers.oculusvr.com/)

You can also email me directly at nrp@oculusvr.com

~~~
bennyg
I feel like every time I see an Oculus post in these threads I get really
excited for mobile work then see that you're still only hiring for Android.
Any reason no iOS love?

~~~
NonEUCitizen
With AOSP, you can build a custom Android device. It's unlikely you can get a
license from Apple to build a custom iOS device.

~~~
bennyg
Surely they'll want iOS games and compatibility at launch right? They could
take the whole market of iOS/VR from launch day if they plan it right. Am I
taking crazy pills, or does that not seem like a HUGE opportunity?

------
lutorm
SpaceX, Hawthorne, CA - [http://spacex.com](http://spacex.com) (US citizen/PR
only)

You've probably heard of SpaceX -- we build and fly rockets! Check out
[http://youtu.be/DjpUf__4vPA](http://youtu.be/DjpUf__4vPA) and
[http://youtu.be/9ZDkItO-0a4](http://youtu.be/9ZDkItO-0a4).

What you might not know is that we need software engineers. Some of the
positions we are looking to fill currently are:

Lead front-end software engineer -
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/3895](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/3895)

Software engineer for Borg, our flight data logging and analysis system -
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/3366](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/3366)

Simulations software engineer, writing the software used to fool the flight
software into thinking it's in space -
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/3858](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/3858)

~~~
samk9080
Is this onsite only or remote/telecommute for the right candidate?

~~~
lutorm
As a rule, candidates will only be considered if they can relocate. Relocation
expenses are covered, though.

(And yes, we know getting people to move to LA is a handicap for us...)

~~~
OoTLink
I'd LOVE to move to LA! Right now I'm studying computer engineering at UC
Davis with an embedded systems project (freescale cup) involved and some iOS
app development on the side.

The tough part for me is I keep hesitating to apply to you guys because my
projects are getting more interesting as time goes on (and I have more time to
put into them, EE classes suck up a lot of time!)

Ah well, anyway, I will be applying for a few positions, including that one
mentioned. Perhaps you'll get to interview me, that'd be awesome :)

------
rdl
Meta: I wish this bot would submit threads on the first Tuesday after the
first of each month, so employers who work M-F would be more likely to see and
post. Tuesday around 10a to noon Pacific time seems to have the best chance of
covering the majority of HN audience.

~~~
sharjeel
Perhaps employers should be smart enough to write their bots too?

------
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - SF or
REMOTE fulltime (in the US)

At CircleCI we're building the next generation of developer automation:
amazing Continuous Integration and Deployment. We have traction and revenue
and funding and great customers. Our customers love us, because we move
quickly, build great things, and provide amazing support. Everyone talks to
customers a lot.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook and Stripe and GitHub's
cultures, and have as flat a structure as we can.

We're looking for frontend engineers (JS), designers (must be able to
HTML+CSS), and backend engineers (Clojure). Being a mix of those is of course
welcome! We lean towards senior experienced engineers, or junior engineers who
can display great talent.

We're also looking for engineers for sales and marketing positions. Since we
have an incredibly technical product, and selling directly to developers, the
marketing positions (dev evangelism, CRO, analytics, etc - think a
patio11-style engineer) require significant development experience. Sales
positions are a good fit for engineers looking for a change, esp those who
love automating manual processes.

Check out our jobs page at
[https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs).

------
cryptoz
Toronto, Canada: pressureNET atmospheric modeller

About us:

We collect about 1 million measurements of the atmosphere every day from
Android smartphones. We're specifically collecting barometric pressure for use
in new weather models: models that you will build, models that will produce
higher accuracy and higher resolution weather forecasts than anyone has ever
made.

The position:

Cliff Mass and his team [1] have done some preliminary research and testing of
models. You will bring these into our company and begin running them in real-
time to forecast weather events. You must be familiar with WRF and FORTRAN and
have a degree in Atmospheric Science or a related field. You can learn more
about our atmosphere platform (and even get an API key to start early) at
[http://pressurenet.io](http://pressurenet.io). You will be employee #1. Stock
options and compensation to be discussed.

[1]
[http://www.atmos.washington.edu/~cliff/cliff.php](http://www.atmos.washington.edu/~cliff/cliff.php)

------
blader
San Francisco - Heyday - [http://hey.co](http://hey.co)

We are building a lifelog for people to remember and share the story of their
lives, automatically, beautifully, and privately. Two months ago, we launched
here on Hacker News [
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6858373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6858373)
]. Here's what some of you guys said:

\- "Wow. I rarely download this stuff. But the fact that it claims to be
automatic piqued my interest. After downloading it I can say that my first
impression is shocked. Shocked that I really liked it."

\- "This is very well done. This could crush Facebook. Not in the short term
but if you create a timeline that is more personally valuable to people they
will be far more likely to use it and share it with friends and family. Your
timeline is already far more interesting then my "Wall."

\- "Why is it free? I would've paid for this."

\- "I have been looking for this. I've been so desperate for this I've been
contemplating creating it myself."

We're looking for mobile engineers (iOS - hard problems include making our
sync engine fast/reliable, fast/intuitive search for memories, surfacing
important memories in the background, UI performance, and doing it all without
using a lot of battery), systems engineers (Python, Devops, Puppet/Chef - hard
problems include delivering accurate geocoding for memories, reliable syncing,
and building systems to monitor and scale all of it automatically), and data
scientists (R/Matlab/SPSS, Python, SQL, statistics, machine learning - hard
problems include using ML to improve accuracy of geocoding, building growth
and retention models, all while guaranteeing user anonymity and privacy).

We will fly you out for interviews and relocate you to San Francisco if you
aren't here already. A lot of our team work remotely from time to time, but we
haven't found full time remote employees to work out well for us since we
collaborate so closely together in real time.

Please email me directly at siqi at hey dot co (8 hour SLA for a response).
I'm also happy to answer questions here.

Fun fact: 33% of our engineering team found us through Who’s Hiring threads
here.

------
gdb
Stripe. We're hiring engineers in San Francisco and remotely within US
timezones. INTERN, REMOTE, H1B all welcome.

See [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-
problem...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-problems-and-
challenges-is-Stripe-solving) for an overview of what challenges we're working
on.

If you're interested, you can apply through the email links on
[https://stripe.com/jobs](https://stripe.com/jobs). If you have any questions,
feel free to ping me directly at gdb@stripe.com.

~~~
rahij
I've shot you an email. Thanks!

------
bignoggins
Sunnyvale, CA - Yahoo Fantasy Sports

If you're a hacker who loves sports, Yahoo Fantasy Sports is looking for iOS &
Android developers to help us build amazing mobile experiences. Great
pay/perks, an awesome team, and the chance to work on a product used by
millions of hardcore fans around the world.

The fantasy mobile team at Yahoo includes of 2 acquired startups (Loki Studios
& Bignoggins Productions), so we've got a startup culture within a big
company.

We're looking for people with at least a year of native iOS/Android
experience. If you have an app on the store that's a big plus!

If interested, please send your resume/github/app links to sportsjobs@yahoo-
inc.com

Here's a commercial from last year's fantasy football campaign:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61DQGOzpdpE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61DQGOzpdpE)

------
zt
San Francisco -- Standard Treasury (YC S13)

Standard Treasury helps banks harness the power of developers and developer
ecosystems by building, hosting, maintaining, and supporting white-labeled and
co-branded developer platforms for banks worldwide.

Our platform wraps internal bank information and payment systems using our
middleware. We then securely expose these systems to bank customers via
standardized RESTful APIs. We empower the middleware and APIs, associated
software development kits (SDKs) and application stores, while providing
support, partner engineering, growth engineering, and more, for our bank
partners.

We are looking to hire:

Platform Engineers

Infrastructure Engieners

Bank Integration Engineers

User Interface Engineers

Designers

We offer great comp:

Great benefits. Medical, vision, and dental insurance for you and your
dependents.

Great comp. Salary and equity. We know some people have a greater risk
appetite than others and we’re interested in finding the right balance for
you.

Great perks. Free breakfast, lunch, and dinner, snacks, a stocked fridge,
laundry service, gym membership, Clipper card, and house cleaning by Homejoy.

Great flexibility. Flexible hours, open vacation policy, paid
maternity/paternity.

Great tools. Build your ideal workstations so you can have the tools you want
and need. Buy the books you need or want on Amazon. Need a Kindle for your
commute — get it. The corporate Amex can be used for all expenses under a
standard of trust & reasonableness.

You can see our job postings and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/standardtreasury](https://jobs.lever.co/standardtreasury)
or just email me (one of the co-founders) at zac@standardtreasury.com.

~~~
whitef0x
shot you an email with some questions. thanks

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA

Mixpanel (YCS09; [http://mixpanel.com](http://mixpanel.com)) is the most
advanced advanced analytics platform ever for web & mobile applications.

Mixpanel is profitable, with millions in monthly revenue, and we're backed by
Andreessen Horowitz, Sequoia Capital, and Max Levchin.

ENGINEERING POSITIONS

We have two types of engineering positions available - systems and product.
Both of these positions require you to be able to work in San Francisco, CA.

Systems engineers build and scale our infrastructure, and write mostly C, C++,
and Python. These are the people working on our custom datastore. This
position requires at least 2 years of experience writing systems software.
Solid C experience is a plus.

Product engineers are full-stack developers who build the parts people
interact with - reporting interfaces, APIs, dataviz stuff, and more - and
write mostly Python, JS, and Less. This position requires at least 2 years of
software engineering experience, no specialization required. Solid JS
experience is a plus though.

The engineering team is still small (10), and there's a lot of interesting
stuff to do. Happy to talk details.

If you are interested, drop me a line - tim@mixpanel.com.

~~~
zerr
Any remote possibilities from Europe for the right candidate?

------
ascheink
FiveThirtyEight - Computational Journalist - New York

We're looking for a Ruby on Rails developer to architect and build systems
that collect, process and present real-time data and predictions about sports,
politics, economics, science and lifestyle topics; to create interactive
features and data visualizations; and to design and develop tools and data
management systems that will power the world's first data-oriented newsroom.

Candidates should be full-stack programmers, with deep experience using modern
programming languages (Python, Ruby, Javascript), web frameworks (Rails,
Django, node.js) and relational and document-based data stores (MySQL,
Postgres, MongoDB).

Bonus points for experience working with government and politics data, a
background in journalism or talent with statistics, information design or
writing.

To apply, send an email w/ your Twitter and GitHub accounts to
538jobs@gmail.com with the words COMPUTATIONAL JOURNALIST in the subject line.

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly - Remote (EST / CST preferred) - [http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly)

We're a fully distributed team (see [http://bit.ly/distributed-
teams](http://bit.ly/distributed-teams) for a post by me, the CTO) -- which is
to say, a merit-based, technology-forward, super-bright team of Pythonistas
who happen to collaborate using the same methods of major open web projects
like Wikipedia, Wordpress, Ubuntu, and Mozilla.

We are well-funded with a solid SaaS business model, we are growing, and we
are product-focused.

We're looking to expand our engineering team. We are primarily looking for
full-stack and UI-focused engineers, especially those with expertise in front-
end data visualization / interaction. You should know modern web and mobile
design principles and be particularly excited by d3.js and its associated
ecosystem.

You'd be joining the company at a great time. Our engineering team is still
small enough that we feel like an elite task force, but unlike two years ago,
we are making millions in revenue and have a ridiculous amount of data to draw
insight out of on behalf of our customers.

You should be an expert in Python and JavaScript. You should be willing to
learn, or already know, technologies like Tornado, MongoDB, Redis, Postgres,
and Amazon Web Services. You should be extremely handy at a UNIX command line,
possessing all the skills of a sysadmin.

If you join, you'd become part of a team that is building one of the web's
greatest analytics companies, while also serving a strong mission: helping
editors and writers at top news organizations excel in the digital medium.

Our software aggregates data on >5 billion pageviews per month of traffic, and
we work with major media companies as customers, such as The Atlantic,
Arstechnica, Mashable, The New Republic, MIT Technology Review, and many more.

Apply by sending a (short!) cover letter to work@parsely.com. Mention this HN
post and say you're looking for Andrew.

Include links to online portfolio, Github, LinkedIn, or any similar services,
if you have them. If you have a Python code example that you think expresses
your Python coding style, that would also be a good thing to send along -- as
plain attachment, Github Gist, or similar.

~~~
justinsteele
Your 1 minute demo video does not load due to a https mismatch. You should be
able to change the iframe to point to
"//www.youtube.com/embed/clKpU9ygaCA?rel=0&autoplay=1" to fix the issue.

------
kaielvin
Pirate3D is a Singapore-based kickstarter-funded startup building a consumer-
oriented 3D printer, the Buccaneer. We are building a large suite of software
around the printer, and we are looking for multi-hat programmers in diverse
fields.

To apply, try implementing some of the following tasks, and email them at
career@pirate3d.com. We arrange flight and visa application for you (keyword:
H1B, called EP in Singapore).

* 3D processing − write a GLSL fragment shader that renders a sphere, cylinder and cube next to each other with lighting. The vertex shader should not be used and kept minimalistic. Include in the email a discussion about your approach and how it could be extended into an actual application.

* iOS/Android − write a small application allowing to scroll through hundreds of images in the style of Windows Metro UI, but vertically and with circular loading (meaning the last items are followed by the first items, the first items are preceded by the last items, and so on).

* 3D processing − write in your favorite language a program that scales uniformly the object of an STL file to the smallest size so that at least 99% of the points within the object can be contained inside a sphere of radius 1.0 that is entirely within the object itself. Include in the email some explanation of your approach and alternative approaches you could have taken.

* Security − write in your favorite language or pseudo-language a program that encrypts a short message within a single UDP datagram for a destination with known IP, port, and public key. You don't need to write the code of the destination. Include in the email a discussion about the trade-offs between data overhead, processing time and security of your approach.

* More to come at [http://www.pirate3d.com/career](http://www.pirate3d.com/career).

------
throwaway_yy2Di
There's a couple job posts here that have been mistakenly hellbanned
(invisible to everyone except the submitter, who doesn't realize they're being
blocked). These are the affected submitters: you can read their posts from
last month's "Who's Hiring", they're mostly the same.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=infer](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=infer)
(Infer, Inc., machine learning)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=dirtyb1t](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=dirtyb1t)
(Cigital, security)

(Is there any way to report this sort of thing privately?)

~~~
dirtyb1t
Wow, thanks for pointing this out! Usually I get a bunch of responses and was
surprised this time when I didn't get a single email (minus the spam emails
from people trying to get me to use their company for recruiting)

------
eli
Washington, DC -- Industry Dive --
[http://www.industrydive.com/](http://www.industrydive.com/)

We are a two-year-old, mobile-focused B2B media company. We publish news and
information for business executives in a variety of industries.

We currently have several openings:

* VP of Content to lead our (growing) editorial team.

* Full Time Business Writer/Editor.

* Online Media Sales.

* Freelance writers able to commit to several stories a week.

* App Development Intern (iOS/Android).

* Editorial Internship

Job descriptions are here:
[http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/](http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/)

But if you think you have something to add our team but don't see a job
description that quite fits, send me an email and lets talk. I'm also
generally free for grabbing a coffee and just talking or an informational
interviews or whatever you want to call it. (Especially if you're willing to
come out to the Dupont Circle area.)

Questions? Send me an email: eli-at-industrydive.com

~~~
eli
Forgot to add: We are also very interested in hiring a Data Intern, especially
someone who could do full-time during the Summer (or sooner). The ideal
candidate is comfortable with statistics and SQL queries. Contact me for
details.

------
tmfknightly
The Motley Fool - Alexandria, VA (DC suburb) -
[http://techspandex.fool.com](http://techspandex.fool.com)

Work with Glassdoor.com's #1 Midsize Company to Work for 2014 and join us in
helping the world invest - better.

We're looking for software developers, front end web developers, web user
experience designers, and web/dev operations experts with expertise in...

For Web Engineers: Web server farms, load balancing, caching and automation
technologies like Varnish and Salt, and Win/Lin systems.

For others: Python/Django, C#, Javascript, Angular/Node JS, HTML, CSS,
Sass/LESS, Responsive Design, and PostgreSQL/Microsoft SQL/MySQL.

If this sounds like you and you're ready for a unique approach to hiring,
check us out here:

[http://techspandex.fool.com](http://techspandex.fool.com)

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu, San Francisco, CA

Academia.edu is trying to improve the way that scientific publishing works.
Here is the current way it works. A scientist does some experiments and writes
up a paper. He sends it to a journal who sends it out to two or three peer
reviewers. They peer review it, which means writing a page of comments on it,
and recommending either accepting or rejecting it. Usually you get a few
journal rejections and the average time-lag between finishing the paper and
its being published is 12 months. Then the paper is behind a paywall and
people have to pay $35 to read it.

Our view of scientific publishing is that when you finish the paper you should
post it immediately on the internet. Peer review should be done post-
publication, and it should be done by the community, reddit-style, not by just
two or three people. We believe peer review will be more robust that way. And
the paper should be openly and freely accessible for anyone to read, along
with the data and any accompanying materials like source code.

We believe that this will speed up science, and accelerate research into
curing diseases, reducing infant mortality, and discovering clean energy
amongst other things.

We are a mission-driven team based in San Francisco. We have raised $17
million from Khosla ventures and Spark Capital. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital
writes "We believe open science is really important. We believe Academia.edu
is going to have a profound impact on the world." Over 7 million academics
have joined Academia.edu, and 800k plus join up each month.

If you are a mission-driven person then you may enjoy the atmosphere at
Academia.edu and the problems we are working on.

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Mongo and Varnish. Our office is in downtown
San Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

~~~
forgotprevpass
Note to people applying: I wouldn't hold your breath for a response. in 2013,
Academia.edu came to my school and agreed to an on campus interview, and never
actually contacted me for the time of the interview (cancelled my classes all
day too :/). I also emailed Ben, who posted at a previous "Who is Hiring"
thread with no response.

~~~
RichardPrice
I don't know the details here but I'm very sorry for the mistake here -
somehow this slipped through the cracks. We will try to do better.

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) - No remote, but we will
relocate. Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant.
We turn data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data
analysis and DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of their
users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great
brands and solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, AngularJS, Pandas, Redis, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

* Market rate salaries

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at
[http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/) Send me a
message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot com

------
exhaze
San Francisco, CA

MeCommerce/ThirdLove is hiring rockstar Mobile (iOS/ Android) Developers and
Computer Vision Engineers to take the lead in changing the face of eCommerce
through computer vision technology integrated into iOS and soon Android.

About us:

ThirdLove is focused on creating a truly immersive, highly-personalized mobile
shopping experience that's all about the consumer. We developed and patented
computer vision technology to help consumers confidently buy apparel that fits
them best. By designing our own products and maintaining a complex supply
chain, we offer an elevated product experience unrivaled in the apparel
industry. We're funded by a long list of tier 1 VCs and angels. We're a motley
crew of fashion designers, operations experts, computer vision scientists, and
mobile and web engineers -- all working side by side to define a new
generation of personalized eCommerce. We’re looking for motivated, smart
people to join our family of trailblazers who love big challenges and seek to
add value every single day.

What we’re looking for:

\- iOS/ Android Engineers \- Computer Vision Engineers

PERKS: Compensation Competitive salary Equity 401k Commuter benefits Catered
weekly lunches Healthy snacks Fresh baked gluten free cookies Monthly fun
events Monthly on-site massages

To apply, send a note to careers [at] thirdlove [dot] com and include your
LinkedIn, GitHub, and/or any project portfolios. If you any questions, feel
free to e-mail me directly at eugene@thirdlove.com

------
vikram
Picturehouse Cinemas Ltd (Hackney, London, UK)
=======================================

Picturehouse Cinemas Ltd is looking for Python developers and front-end
engineers.

Requirements

    
    
      - Python, html, css, javascript programming experience
      - Ability to self-lead, a lot of the time you will be deciding for yourself what to work on.
      - Ability to look at big picture architecture as well as small details code.
      - Any experience in DevOps is attractive as we handle the full stack.
      - 2-3 Days in London (Typically at Hackney Picturehouse) every week, rest from home.
    

About the company

    
    
      - We have a relaxed, family-friendly culture.
      - We contribute to open-source projects, with any non-sensitive code being available for ope

n-sourcing \- We have real customers -- who care about the product and use it
every day \- Free cinema tickets, tickets to premieres, discounts on food
prepared by the chef, free soda and barista made coffees \- Flexibility in
hours and home working (2-3 days/week)

What Python is used for:

    
    
      - We use python for almost everything
      - Full stack cinema system from POS, ATM to public websites, and internal admin apps.
      - A distributed, fault tolerant system so different parts of the business continue to sell i

n case of failures. \- We sell 25K+ tickets and 30k+ transactions every day
across 60+ cinemas. \- We send around 500,000 emails a week \- We run quite a
few websites.

If you are interested, drop me a line - vikram.b at picturehouses.co.uk

------
memset
Eponym (New York, NY, USA) [http://www.eponymous.co](http://www.eponymous.co)

We're an eyewear company looking for engineers to help architect and build our
software which powers eyeglass orders for fashion brands.

Our team is looking for someone to take the lead iterating on user experience
features. What kinds of things should we A/B test? Should we implement an
email capture? How can we update the checkout flow? Where are customers having
difficulty when buying prescription eyewear on our websites? You would help
decide what kinds of features to build, and then be responsible for
implementing, testing, and iterating on new features. You should be proficient
in HTML/CSS/JS (framework-du-jour) and interested in using these skills to
help our customers have a great experience.

This also applies to internal dashboards: we ship everything from our office,
and have a lot of infrastructure to keep track of customers, order status,
laboratory status, and shipments. How can we build more usable tools?

Our backend is Python (Flask) and MongoDB, including bits of Celery, nginx,
and uwsgi. We do a lot of integration with the UPS (in fact, we maintain an
open-source UPS library [1]). If you are interested in helping develop our
eyewear API, please reach out too!

We develop white-label eyewear for other fashion brands; Classic Specs and
Steven Alan are some of our brands. Email me! jay@classicspecs.com

[1]
[https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS](https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS).
If you build something cool that others would find useful, we want you to
open-source it.

------
mjwhansen
PHP or Front-End Developer INTERN - Washington DC

The agency I work for, Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)), is always
looking for young developer talent. Our dev team is pretty badass (and not
just badass for an agency, but in general). We do everything from WordPress
sites to our own products to custom web and mobile apps, with a strong tilt
towards custom social apps (Facebook targeted sharing especially). I'm proud
of our portfolio -- check it out here:
[http://enga.ge/work/](http://enga.ge/work/).

Anyway, we are looking for a college student with back or front-end talent
(PHP/MySQL or Javascript/HTML/CSS). Must be in the DC area or willing to
relocate; foreigners welcome as long as you can secure a J-1 or have an F-1.

To apply, please send an email to jobs@engagedc.com with the subject
"Developer intern from Hacker News" (we're giving HR a heads up). Include your
resume, GitHub/portfolio link and a brief description of why you want to work
for us. Hope to hear from you!

------
sgrove
San Francisco, CA - Zenbox. Software Engineer. [LOCAL | RELOCATE OK]

We're a YC company wrangling SaaS to work together (as they should), starting
by bringing the biggest apps our customers use right into Gmail. We've been
growing our team over the past few months, and looking to add even more
awesome people. We work with dozens of API's to show our users profiles of
their customers without having to jump out of the email flow - imagine having
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw)
available when helping customers.

Thousands of people use it every day for hours on end, and are happy to pay
for it to make sure they can continue using it. But there's still so much
polish and improvement possible.

We also spend time improving our tooling, and tools for other developers. As
one example we've recently vastly improved the source-map capabilities of the
ClojureScript compiler and added reified keywords to the runtime to make
ClojureScript a better citizen on the web. We do it because we want to give
back to the communities that have enabled us, because it helps us, and because
it's interesting. Looking for an engineer who loves the craft, who cares about
building product, and is excited about helping customers.

Interested in working with Reactjs, Om, and functional programming in the
client? We're building a team that's able to reduce complexity others balk at
into simple, easy to reason about system, so we can continue to move quickly
and delight both customers and ourselves.

This is both UI and backend work.

Languages: Clojure, Clojurescript, Javascript. sean @ zenboxapp
[https://www.zenboxapp.com](https://www.zenboxapp.com)

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring:

    
    
      - Mobile Engineers
      - Rails Engineers
      - Front End Engineers
      - Backend End Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
    

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices

* We have the buzzwords: Big Data + Data Visualization + Mobile

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were recently named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, Scala, iOS, Android, Mapreduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Column Store Databases, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are located next to Park Street Station on the Red Line.

We love candidates who:

* Prefer startup environments.

* Are passionate about technology.

* Enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies.

Successful candidates may help us with:

* Web application development - Help us expand our analytics and marketing automation offerings.

* Prototyping - We still do a significant amount of customer development and R&D.

* Writing automated tests - Help us expand our code coverage and improve our Continuous Integration system.

* Writing background jobs and data processing - Move data and perform calculations using cron, Sidekiq and Ruby.

* Front end development - Expand our CSS framework, build screens and libraries in AngularJS and build charts, graphs and other cool visualizations using D3.js

* Back end development - wrangling big data using Scala, AWS and several storage technologies.

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to connect with us:
jobs@localytics.com

More details: [http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-
jobs/](http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-jobs/)

Recent HN posts from our engineering team:

    
    
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5525531
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7075763

~~~
naiyt
Would you happen to have any info you could share on your internship program?
I wasn't able to find any info on it on your site. (What type of internship
positions are open, maybe a bit on what you're looking for in interns.)

Your company looks really interesting, and I'm somewhat interested in applying
for an internship if you still have positions open.

~~~
abuggia
Hi, thanks for your interest.

Internships are available for all areas of engineering. Send your resume to
jobs@localytics.com and make sure to mention the type of work you are most
interested in.

~~~
naiyt
Thanks!

------
negrit
Buildzoom.com - San Francisco, CA (INTERN no, Remote/H1B no) Buildzoom is a YC
company, we raised our seed money about a year ago
([http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/25/yc-backed-contractor-
direct...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/25/yc-backed-contractor-directory-
buildzoom-raises-1-4-million-seed-round/)) and are thinking about series A,
probably in 6 months.

Our team is fairly small (Only 6!) and mostly tech (4 ppl). We share our
office with 3 other YC company. It's less than a block away from the
Montgomery Bart station. There are plenty of restaurants to eat for lunch and
bars for after works.

We often have poker night with other YC folks.

We are hiring for 4 differents
positions.([http://www.buildzoom.com/jobs](http://www.buildzoom.com/jobs)):

\- Front-End Developer

\- Customer Relationship Manager

\- Remodeling Broker

\- Economic Analyst/Journalist

Our team is pretty awesome and very talented. If you're in the Bay Area and
are interested, come say hi!

------
jasontan
Sift Science - San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

Sift Science ([http://siftscience.com](http://siftscience.com)) uses large-
scale machine learning to fight online fraud. It's a problem that cost U.S.
merchants > $10B last year, and 70% of it is organized crime. Attacks have
rapidly evolved in breadth and depth, but current rule-based systems don't
scale. We're looking for engineers of all flavors -- distributed systems, web
development, data visualization, and of course, machine learning. We're a
tight-knit team that likes board games, yummy food, and solving challenging
technical problems. Check out
[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs) We're also
looking for account managers, integration engineers, and someone to lead our
B2B marketing efforts. Feel free to email me personally - jason at siftscience
dot com

------
iammaxus
Formlabs - [http://formlabs.com](http://formlabs.com) \- Boston (Somerville) -
Full time and intern

Formlabs makes the easiest to use and highest resolution desktop 3D printer.
This requires a fusion of advanced hardware, software, and materials, all
while developing an entirely new user experience.

We are growing quickly and hiring across all parts of the company

On the business side:

    
    
      * marketing
      * sales
      * operations
      * finance
    

on the product side:

    
    
      * electrical engineers
      * software (both desktop/3D/algorithms and web dev work)
      * mechanical engineering
      * industrial design
      * materials
      * manufacturing
    

Yes, that's a really wide range of roles and that is the beauty of working on
3D printing in a small company. It is extremely cross disciplinary.

apply online at
[http://formlabs.com/pages/careers](http://formlabs.com/pages/careers) or
jobs@formlabs.com

------
maxprogram
Palo Alto, CA

 _Seeking fellow developer to help build the Google Maps of history_

I’m working on a project, similar to OpenStreetMap or Wikipedia, with the goal
of mapping the world throughout history (and seeing maps change over time).
Getting to this point requires building a crowdsourcing community around
historic map data.

I’m looking for other talented hackers to work with, preferably with
experience in Javascript/Node. More importantly others who are interested in
history/mapping and in solving challenging problems.

email: max at atlastory dot com

------
asanwal
New York - CB Insights [http://www.cbinsights.com](http://www.cbinsights.com)

We are using data to predict the health & momentum of startups, VCs and
emerging industries.

Our customers love us - [http://www.cbinsights.com/customer-
love](http://www.cbinsights.com/customer-love)

As does the press -
[http://www.cbinsights.com/press](http://www.cbinsights.com/press)

Deemed one of NY's 15 enterprise companies to watch.

We have been bootstrapped to seven-figure revenues (recurring subscription
revenue). We're a real company.

We're looking for:

\- Industry Analysts (tech & life sciences)

\- Front-end developer

\- Data visualization folks

\- Data scientists

\- Account managers

\- Inside sales

All jobs detailed here - www.cbinsights.com/jobs

If interested, send your resume to info@cbinsights or to me directly at
asanwal@cbinsights.com. Look forward to hearing from you.

------
jroes
San Francisco, Remote - Heroku -
[http://heroku.com/jobs](http://heroku.com/jobs)

We have tons of openings right now. We are growing our team significantly this
year.

I'm not a hiring manager in any way, but I'd love to work with more awesome
people here at Heroku!

~~~
gcao
Jon, do you mind if I send my resume and cover letter to you? If you find it a
good fit to your team or any other team, please forward to the right person. I
really appreciate you taking the time to review it.

My email is gcao99 at gmail.com

------
zackbloom
Boston - HubSpot - [http://dev.hubspot.com](http://dev.hubspot.com) \- INTERN

HubSpot is hiring frontend (Javascript/Coffeescript/Backbone) and backend
(Java) engineers to build software to change how businesses market and sell
their products. We are engineers, and understand that the best work is done
when the creators have the freedom to build the right product in the right
way. We also believe in engineers owning their part of the product or
infrastructure completely. Finally, we take a lot of pride in having a
supportive and fun culture full of entrepreneurs. If you're in Boston, I'd
love to give you a tour of our office and give more details, get in touch:
zbloom@hubspot.com

------
bitsweet
FULLTIME - Assembly (assemblymade.com) - San Francisco

We're hiring Front-End and Ruby Engineers to help us build foundational pieces
of the Assembly platform. Assembly's collaborative platform enables the
creation of a new class of software products; where anyone around the world
can help collectively build, retain ownership, and receive proﬁt for their
contributions.

We’re currently a small 5 person team in San Francisco that has recently
secured a healthy financing from top-tier investors which will enable us to
tackle the enormous challenges of creating a ‘meta’ company (a software
company that creates software companies). You would have a direct hand in
helping us shape the future of work and unlocking the power of independent
creators.

We believe in progress over consensus, strong opinions weakly held, moving
fast is best even if it breaks things, and we make what we measure - but
you'll have the opportunity to add your own lessons to that list. We work
alone and we work together; meaning we believe the best know how to get things
done on their own, as well as how to work in a team. Everyone on the team is
responsible for self directing their work and has a tremendous impact on our
shared success.

WHAT WE’RE LOOKING FOR

* Understand pain points, come up with solutions, and then prototype, iterate, and launch frequently.

* Strong opinions on testing & code quality.

* Over 3 years experience with Ruby.

* Experience with Heroku, ElasticSearch, Postgres, or Redis a plus.

WHAT WE OFFER

* Free meals.

* Flexible work hours.

* A great vacation policy.

* Stand up desks, mac book pros, cinema displays...Buy or build your ideal work environment

* A sunny office space.

* Competitive salary and equity package.

* 100% covered health benefits.

We’re located in Mission, San Francisco, CA. Please apply by sending any work,
resume, github username to jobs@assemblymade.com

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 40 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired SIX full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS (we're a top 10 eBook app, with a 2 person iOS team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Data science / data analysis (SQL guru?)

* Internships: junior standing or above. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

We recently launched a service that's being called the "Netflix for books" and
are really excited about it. Read more here:
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

------
harper
Chicago - Modest, Inc - [http://modest.com](http://modest.com)

We are building a platform to power the future of commerce.

Currently, we are hiring for:

* Mobile engineers types * Design types * Generalist hacker types * Data/Modeling types

We are a very small team and are building a great company. Located in Chicago,
IL - we are open to remote workers.

Email me harper@modest.com or jobs@modest.com.

------
wgx
London or Birmingham, UK - Droplet

We are looking for someone to refine, scale, and take ownership of our core
infrastructure at Droplet. You will be instrumental in the direction of our
platform implementation and architecture choices.

Experience in the following is desirable, although we love quick learners!

* Web application security principles

* SOA systems

* RabbitMQ

* Ruby

* Docker

* Chef

* Continuous integration/deployment

* AWS suite of products

Benefits

* Totally flexible working hours and location

* Opportunity to actually build stuff

* Unlimited holiday

* Salary up to £40k p/a depending on experience

* Participation in our employee share options scheme, for the right candidate

[https://dropletpay.com/blog/were-hiring-operations-
engineer-...](https://dropletpay.com/blog/were-hiring-operations-engineer-
london-or-birmingham-uk)

~~~
nickstinemates
Love to see Docker becoming a desirable trait for hiring purposes. I know some
great guys in the community; let me know if you'd like some references.

------
geddes
San Francisco - Mixpanel

We're hiring for a variety of customer facing roles here at Mixpanel. We have
some of the greatest customers on the planet, and when they reach out to us
they deserve to be supported by a smart, energetic and technical team.

This includes Account Managers, Support Engineers and Solutions Architects.
The details are at [http://mixpanel.com/jobs](http://mixpanel.com/jobs). I am
the hiring manager, so feel free to ping me directly at geddes@mixpanel.com
with questions or to apply. I actually read cover letters!

------
squarespace
Squarespace - NYC (INTERN yes, REMOTE no, H1B yes)
[http://www.squarespace.com/](http://www.squarespace.com/) About us:

* Since 2004, Squarespace has offered a fully-hosted environment for creating and maintaining a website. Known for its sophisticated yet easy-to-use interfaces, Squarespace's do-it-yourself tools allow creative professionals, businesses, bloggers, and web developers to quickly and easily create and maintain professional, high-quality websites. What we’re looking for:

* Software Engineers - To work on various projects related to building features into the platform, the underlying system powering millions of websites, e-Commerce, and data/analytics. - You should be strong in Java and/or JavaScript - Some other technologies we use: MongoDB, RabbitMQ, Jersey, Memcached, Guice, YUI3, jQuery, Elasticsearch, WebGL

* Front-end Engineers - Seeking engineers with strong design sensibilities who are interested in crafting some of the most sophisticated UIs on the web. - Advanced skills in HTML/CSS and JavaScript (bonus if you’re familiar with YUI3) required - Bonus: Interest if not experience working further down the stack

* Senior Android Engineer - Help us build beautiful Android apps - Expertise in Java & strong understanding of the Android SDK a must - Successfully published several apps to the play store - Must be passionate about Android and excited to evangelize the platform both internally and externally

* Developer Evangelist - Evangelize our developer platform both in person and on the web by presenting at conferences, blogging, writing technical tutorials, etc. - Must be a great communicator, have solid skills with web technologies like HTML/CSS/JavaScript, & bonus points if you’ve built a Squarespace developer site

* Customer Acquisition Associate - Grow our subscriber base with profitable, brand-appropriate placements while executing display, e-mail, sponsorship, PPC, and other marketing programs in partnership with our business category managers. - Previous relevant customer acquisition experience is required along with Excel & SQL knowledge.

We’d love to hear from you, feel free to reach out directly to learn more or
with any questions - swood at squarespace dot com

------
arupchak
PagerDuty - San Francisco and Toronto We're growing, our customer base is
growing, and the number of interesting technical problems are growing. We have
an obsession with building highly available and reliable services for our
customers. I'm specifically hiring for infrastructure automation engineers,
but we're hiring at every layer of the stack. We are also looking for a strong
leader to head up our backend engineering team in SF. You can ping me directly
if interested or apply at pagerduty.com/jobs

~~~
NorthernLad
Hey there,

Are you guys looking for interns for the summer? Also, what languages do you
work with?

Thanks!

------
OmarIsmail
Streak.com (YC S11) - [https://www.streak.com](https://www.streak.com) \- San
Francisco

Hiring full time engineers. We’re a small and nimble company working on email
for businesses. We're growing fast (our user engagement has been doubling
every 4 months).

We’re trying to make email better for business users by adding a layer of
metadata and UI to existing email systems.We’re built on top of Gmail and we
help business manage all their processes (sales, hiring, fundraising, etc.)
inside of Gmail.

At Streak, you’ll be able to: - work on incredibly challenging front end
infrastructure. We’re a sophisticated web app built on top of the most
sophisticated web app out there - Gmail. We’re also planning on exposing our
Gmail infrastructure to 3rd parties so you can help build a platform to build
apps on top of Gmail. - work on a product that people use everyday for 28% of
their day. - work on iOS and Android apps for email that are integrated into
apps people already use or by building our own

Obviously: - Great compensation and real ownership (both equity and over the
product) - We’ll make your life easier. Our benefits package is amazing -
We’re well funded by elite silicon valley investors

Our requirements: - you love working hard, not just for financial rewards, but
for the opportunity to grow personally - you are intellectually curious

We’d love to hear from you at hiring@streak.com, please send us samples of
anything you’ve built.

------
klistwan
Kira Talent ([https://www.kiratalent.com](https://www.kiratalent.com)) -
Toronto, Canada

At Kira Talent, we help employers spot top talent earlier in the hiring
process through timed video interviews.

A bit about us:

    
    
      * we’re a small team (you’d be #14), based in the heart of downtown Toronto
    
      * we’re well funded (we just raised a $2M seed round) and have had paying clients since day 1 of the company 
    
      * we’re hiring both  mobile and backend developers
    
      * we think even enterprise software can be beautiful, and pride ourselves on our design 
    
      * every single one of our developers have committed code within their first day at work; some within their first hour
    

Here’s some stuff we’ve been working on lately:

    
    
      * building infrastructure to allow us to scale our video recording and streaming
    
      * re-building the UI-heavy sections of our product using AngularJS
    
      * designing and creating our mobile suite for both job candidates and employers alike 
    
      * presenting analytics data captured in our product to the end user, and our team internally
    

We mostly use Python/Django, JavaScript (jQuery, AngularJS), MySQL (and some
MongoDB), but you’d be free to choose your own tools and libraries. If this
sounds fun, let’s chat! My name is Konrad, I'm the co-founder/CTO, and you can
send me a note at konrad@kiratalent.com. :)

------
psgibbs
Folsom Labs, San Francisco, Full Time (www.folsomlabs.com)

Basically, if you are interested in science and/or energy, and want to do
software engineering at a place that actually let's you leverage the
math/physics you learned in college/grad school, we're probably as good a fit
as you'll find. We make powerful design tools for Solar PV systems, making
them very easy to use by leveraging a pretty sophisticated simulation engine
(so we handle the physics for the user).

We've already launched our product[1], have some great traction (including a
federal grant), and we're still just a 2 man team, so there's a lot of
opportunity. Everyday we get to deal with a range of problems that few
startups get to offer – we have a pretty modern web-stack [2] (that we
actually need, not just to be trendy), but also get to solve interesting
physics/optimization problems on a regular basis. It's a really unique place
in both the solar industry, and as a software company.

– Paul paul.gibbs@folsomlabs.com

[1] [http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/better-faster-
ba...](http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/better-faster-bankable-
solar-pv-installation-designs-from-any-computer) [2] AngularJS, Python/Flask
(API/Backend), Cython/C (Physics Simulation Engine)

------
recmend
Airseed - San Francisco, CA

    
    
      * The Atlas: Lead Backend Engineer (Employee #4)
      * The Rainman: Data Scientist / ML Engineer (Employee #5)
      * The Polymath: Fullstack Engineer (Employee #6)
    

tl;dr

    
    
      who: founding engineers (#4, 5, 6)
      what: developer platform
      tech: Auth + API + Analytics
      big data: double digit TBs (soon to be PBs)
      data mine: 200M+ objects
      investors: Google Ventures, angels
      beta customers: ecommerce, travel apps
      location: downtown SF
      comp: non-trivial equity + salary
    

_Airseed is a developer platform that powers: (1) single sign-on
authentication, (2) rich consumer data, and (3) interactive analytics. We make
it incredibly easy for web / mobile app developers & Fortune 500 companies, to
authenticate their users while getting incredibly rich intelligence, all
within minutes of onboarding._

Our backers: Google Ventures and top Silicon Valley angel investors

Our culture: balance, betterment, do good, hustle, resourceful, simplicity,
transparency

Our stack: Ruby (Rails), Python, MySQL, NoSQL (Neo4j, Redis), Elasticsearch,
Javascript, Hadoop

Looking for domain experts: application development, infrastructure, data
mining, machine learning, distributed systems, security, monitoring/
eliability

    
    
      More info here: https://www.airseed.com/jobs
      Email me (Arun - CTO): arun@airseed.com

------
ginkgobioworks
Ginkgo Bioworks -
[http://www.ginkgobioworks.com/](http://www.ginkgobioworks.com/) \- Boston, MA

Ginkgo BioWorks is a young company out of MIT with the mission of making
biology easier to engineer. We engineer organisms to address fundamental
challenges the world is facing today. We aren't trying to study biology, we
are trying to build it - constructing, editing, and redesigning the living
world. Our bioengineers make use of an in-house pipeline of synthetic biology
technologies to design and build new organisms.

You will be working closely with our biological engineers to design and
implement our computer aided design and manufacturing (CAD/CAM) platform. Work
includes programming robots to build metabolic pathways and new genomes,
automate measurement processes, and implementing gene and pathway design
algorithms. You don't need previous biology experience; Ginkgo is a great
environment for amazing programmers to learn to hack biology.

Ginkgo's programming languages of choice are Ruby, Python, and DNA, but you
must be someone who loves writing elegant code in any language. Most
importantly, you should be passionate about making biology the next
engineering discipline, and learning new things.

Interested? Please email jobs@ginkgobioworks.com. We have both full time
positions and 1-year internships.

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 15mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with funding some of the biggest names in the
valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch Kapor...), and we're
one of the fastest growing education companies of all time. We're the only
non-YC company that Paul Graham has ever invested in.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. We have a strong team, an extremely comfortable and relaxed
environment and great salary + benefits. If you're a strong hacker who wants
to use JavaScript to change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------    
    
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/    
    
    
      --------------------------    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:

[http://www.classdojo.com/jobs](http://www.classdojo.com/jobs)

We're particularly looking for:

    
    
      * Senior Engineer (iOS)
    
    
      * Senior UX Designer
      
    

Apply here:

[https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-
classdojo/](https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/)

------
magic_at_enimai
ënimai - www.enimai.com - Mountain View CA - Full Time, no remote work.

Us: A very passionate group of individuals who strongly believe our hardware
and software will change how we have approach computing. We went to Caltech,
CMU, IIT, RPI, Stanford, UIUC, USC to earn our PhDs and other degrees in
Aeronautics, Computer Science, Cryptography, Materials Science, Applied Math,
Particle Physics etc.

We worked at Apple, Facebook, Google, Jawbone, Lab126, NASA, NSA, Samsung etc
working on a variety of projects including Android devices, Chromebooks,
Cryptanalysis, Distributed systems, Mac Hardware, OLPC, Personal Aircraft,
RISC processors, Speech recognition, Sun workstations, Video compression
algorithms etc.

We love what we do. As a team we believe we will make an impact in this world.

You: Be awesome in coding. Know you are awesome in coding. Be a generalist at
heart. You could be a specialist in something but you should be open to
working on our RTOS one day and twiddling with machine learning algorithms the
next. Be cognizant we are a product company trying to pack in as much research
as possible i.e end of the day we have to ship a product that makes an impact
and amazes people.

_Understand_ CS fundamentals. Use whatever tool is at your disposal to solve
the next available problem/task. You will need to hold a lot of complexity in
your head.

If all this sounds interesting please apply at
[http://enimai.theresumator.com/](http://enimai.theresumator.com/) or email
stdin@enimai.com. Tell us what moves you.

------
DesaiAshu
MakeGamesWithUs
([https://www.makegameswith.us/](https://www.makegameswith.us/), YC W12) -
NYC, SF, Boston

Summer Academy Instructor

You will be teaching primarily college and high school students how to build
their first product: an iPhone game! Our curriculum covers Objective-C and
Cocos2d, but also product design, prototyping, user testing, analytics, and
more. The MakeGamesWithUs Summer Academy is where students go from having
tinkered with CS to falling in love with it and your job will be to teach and
mentor them throughout. What we’re looking for:

\- Passion for teaching and teaching experience

\- Strong CS background and industry experience building real products

\- Existing knowledge or ability to learn (prior to summer) technologies used
(Objective-C, Cocos2d, Git, SpriteBuilder)

\- We’re hiring 2-3 instructors per location and would like at least one
female instructor

You will need to come to California (we will pay your travel expenses) for at
least 2 weeks of training in late May/early June and then you will be in your
location for a week of setup + the 9 weeks the program runs - mid June to mid
August. This is a fixed term 12 week full time job.

If you’re interested, contact us - jobs@makegameswith.us

More info about our Summer Academy - [https://www.makegameswith.us/summer-
academy/](https://www.makegameswith.us/summer-academy/)

------
j_kauf
Raizlabs - San Francisco and Boston -
[http://raizlabs.com](http://raizlabs.com)

Do more than code. Raizlabs is seeking experienced mobile developers and user
experience designers to engineer beautiful apps and influence product
direction for startups and big brands like Virgin, Bloomingdale’s, Localytics,
RunKeeper, Rue La La, Care.com, and HubSpot. We’ve worked in a diverse array
of fields ranging from education to medical wearables and are always playing
with novel technologies.

You’ll be working with enthusiastic and supportive peers in a trust-based work
environment. In fact, you’ll be helping to keep it that way. As an early
employee of our West Coast office, you will strongly influence our culture,
priorities, and future hiring in San Francisco. If you join the Boston office,
you'll join the CEO and team in our top floor headquarters in Downtown Boston.

Join us and contribute to the "next big thing" for years to come.

Full job ad: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/47712/mobile-
developer...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/47712/mobile-developer-
engineer-apps-youll-love-raizlabs)

Apply through our website: www.raizlabs.com/company/jobs/apply-for-a-job/

Or just email me directly and we'll grab coffee! justin-at-raizlabs-dot-com

------
jchendy
Two Sigma – New York City – Full time

Two Sigma [1], an investment manager with the heart and soul of a tech
company, has openings in many areas of technology. We have engineers working
on everything from file systems to trading platforms to interactive
visualizations.

My team, Collaboration and Usability Engineering, is specifically looking for
a frontend engineer with an eye for design [2], a full stack engineer for our
internal collaboration tools [3], and an HR tools engineer [4]. We also have a
couple product management positions open, but they haven’t made it online yet.
Filling out the general PM application [5] should get you to the right place.

[1] [http://www.twosigma.com/](http://www.twosigma.com/)

[2]
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/705.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/705.html)

[3]
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/686.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/686.html)

[4]
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/848.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/848.html)

[5]
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/728.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/728.html)

~~~
poweribo
applied last month but never heard from anyone (except from an auto generated
email). cant even do a follow up as there are no emails provided. so hard to
reach.

------
ashaiber
T-REX - Tel Aviv, Israel

Full-time devs, Front-end/Full-Stack. We’re working with Python / Django /
BackboneJS / Nginx / PostgreSql / NumPy / Pandas / Bootstrap / Git / AWS.
Experience in any of these is great, but mostly we're looking for people who
are quick learners, motivated and ‘get things done’. If you are one of those,
the rest is really just a plus

\---

We are a funded (Series A) start-up bringing together the worlds of finance
and renewable energy, helping to drive up the adoption of renewable energy
assets as a mainstream, investable asset class.

We are now establishing T-REX’s SAAS development team in Tel-Aviv and are
looking for full-stack developers and front-end developers, who are looking to
work in a small, fast-paced start-up oriented team.

Funded by two of the most successful clean-tech venture capital firms in
California, T-REX’s mission is to unlock mass market investment into renewable
energy assets by bringing together the largest investors in the world with the
developers of renewable energy projects. We are building a comprehensive
software solution which provides robust and transparent risk analysis to
institutional investors, providing them with the transparency and knowledge
needed to invest in renewable energy assets.

\---

email me directly at arad.shaiber [at] therenex.com

------
clayg
SwiftStack - [http://swiftstack.com/jobs](http://swiftstack.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA (preferred)

We are making running private cloud storage awesome. Our core product - the
SwiftStack Controller - makes it easy to configure, deploy, manage and monitor
your own personal Swift[1] cluster. It's a Django app, with a background task
and alerting/eventing engine, a 0mq based remote execution agent to control
the fleet, and statsd feeding graphite for telemetry.

But our core deliverable is OpenStack Swift. OpenStack is the open-source
alternative to AWS, and Swift is Object Storage (think S3). And our team is
actively driving new capabilities[2] with the open source community.

Our customers are managing distributed storage systems growing at dozens or
hundreds of terabytes a month - we're literally taking on big problems - wanna
help? We're primarily a python shop, actively recruiting Sr. Engineers and
opinionated UX designers who have experience working with a Django team - but
we've got lots of room for experience at all levels, if you're interested
check us out:

[https://swiftstack.com/jobs/](https://swiftstack.com/jobs/)

[1] Swift:
[https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Swift](https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Swift)

[2] Storage Policies in Swift:
[https://swiftstack.com/blog/2014/01/27/openstack-swift-
stora...](https://swiftstack.com/blog/2014/01/27/openstack-swift-storage-
policies/)

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

Open positions:

* UI Engineer - Front-end developer with knowledge of CSS, HTML5, Javascript for our SaaS platform. Knowledge of MVC frameworks and CSS organization desired.

* QA Engineer - QA engineer with experience developing and executing rigorous test plans for web applications and a passion for seeking & destroying software defects.

* Java Engineer - Core Java developer to help build out our SaaS platform. Experience with play! framework, event processing, distributed systems a plus.

* Systems Engineer - Engineer to build scalable infrastructure based on puppet. Linux and scripting experience required. Configuration management experience a plus.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Full job listing:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
thiel
REMOTE, whereever

DataStax makes the enterprise edition of Cassandra, the NoSQL db for serious
applications. We have developers all over the world and a 100% remote working
environment. Some of the development is open source (we are the primary
contributors to Cassandra core, which is an Apache Foundation project...)

I just joined recently; as a senior developer with startup experience, I had
lots of offers from various companies. The reasons I chose DataStax were:

\- 100% remote means I can work from whereever I want (I like to travel) and
whenever, within reason, as long as I get my stuff done \- the opportunity to
work on interesting new technology that is rapidly changing and being adopted
by a lot of Fortune 100, etc \- they have been vocal about their plans to IPO
in the next few years and are growing like crazy

Very competitive salary, lots of open positions: Java, Python, JS, I've even
seen some Clojure. Also, SDET and technical writing.

[http://www.datastax.com](http://www.datastax.com)
[http://www.datastax.com/company/careers](http://www.datastax.com/company/careers)

Hit me up, esmith at datastax dot com, if you'd like an intro.

------
prabhasp
Tired of the startup goose chase? Change the world for real in 2014.

Work on projects involving solar power, hardware controller software, data
science, and mobile apps which really are life-changing [1] at the Sustainable
Engineering Lab at Columbia [2].

You'll be joining a like-minded peer group of hackers working in python, R,
go, mongodb, nodejs, and other technologies.

There are no sales/MBA types, no scrum masters, and we strongly disapprove of
code written in Enterprise FizzBuzz style[3].

Deets here: [https://github.com/SEL-Columbia/jobs](https://github.com/SEL-
Columbia/jobs)

[1] Three current projects: data-driven local planning project in Nigeria,
infrastructure planning project for Myanmar and remote islands in Indonesia,
building an Android app for rural nurses in India. [2]
[http://modi.mech.columbia.edu/](http://modi.mech.columbia.edu/) [3]
[https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition)

------
russell_h
San Francisco, Austin, San Antonio TX

We're solving hard infrastructure problems at Rackspace, and building products
that other developers use and love. We're looking for smart Linux/Python
software engineers located in San Francisco, Austin or San Antonio, who want
to sell awesome tech, not advertisements. We'll relocate you if needed.

About our team:

    
    
        - We love Linux and open standards.
        - We solve problems with software and hardware. We love hardware.
        - Our favorite GUI is ssh/bash, preferably served grey on black.
        - We deploy to many data centers all over the globe.
        - We have a hot key for everything.
        - Some of us have never dragged or dropped anything.
    

About you:

    
    
        - You have strong opinions on concurrency models.
        - You are an intellectually curious US-based hacker.
        - You want to have an enormous impact on a product developers love.
        - You know what an architecture astronaut is and you're not one.
        - You want to learn from us and you have something to teach.
        - You've managed your own memory on multiple occasions (successfully).
    

We need help with:

    
    
        - Running software at scale. Running it well. We want to re-invent a data center.
        - Hacking on OpenStack/Python, especially on Nova.
        - Systems-level hacking: PXE Booting, BMCc, iDRACs, hardware management.
        - Controlling the new generation of network devices and SDNs.
        - Good knowledge of Python is helpful but not mandatory.
    

If you're a hacker who're generally unhappy with the state of cloud hosting -
or generally with hosting - and want to do something about it, we want to talk
to you.

If this sounds like you, let me know: russell.haering@rackspace.com

------
joshyeager
Frederick, MD (near DC) - Swift Software - Product Support Engineer

Are you looking to escape your long commute to Washington DC or Northern
Virginia? Swift Software is a growing product-centered B2B software company
seeking a talented product support specialist or software engineer to join our
team in Frederick, MD to help us support our broad base of happy customers.

Our product is an advanced task management and workflow system with a long
track record of customer success. You’ll work with new and existing customers
to help them learn how to get the most out of our visual workflow engine.
You’ll also help them troubleshoot problems and build new systems, and you’ll
gather their feedback and use it to help us plan the future of our product.

Unlike other companies, product support is a first-class member of our
organization. Our support team and developers work side-by-side, and our
support team is a key contributor to product design. In addition to helping
our customers with current issues, our support team also spends time improving
our product, documentation, and processes to prevent future problems and
streamline our customers’ experience.

We have built an enjoyable and collaborative culture and a creative
environment. We interact positively and openly with each other, emphasize
learning and professional development, and encourage respectful debate and
creative tension.

If this sounds interesting to you, please check out the links below.

[http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se228-software-engineer-
product-...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se228-software-engineer-product-
support.html) [http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/ps103-senior-product-support-
spe...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/ps103-senior-product-support-
specialist.html)

------
jameshowardwang
San Francisco, CA: Active Mind Technology / GAME GOLF --
[http://www.gamegolf.com/jobs](http://www.gamegolf.com/jobs)

We are a lean and scrappy group of software and hardware folks,
revolutionizing the way sports are played and analyzed with next-generation
wearable products, starting with golf. We just launched our first product GAME
GOLF at the PGA Show, with support from PGA players (Graeme McDowell, Lee
Westwood, Jim Furyk), Apple retail stores, the PGA and Golf Channel, and one
of the largest sporting goods stores.

We’re looking for experienced engineers, (front-end, back-end, iOS, Android),
as well as data scientists, designers, and an RTOS expert for our wearable
tech. Our web site is built on PostgreSQL, PHP, and AngularJS. This is a small
team so be prepared to hit the ground running!

We are hiring ASAP for full-time in San Francisco only. Our office is on
Townsend near the Caltrain. Please contact jobs@gameyourgame.com with
inquiries. We’re also on AngelList and Facebook if you want to find out more.

------
dylandrop
Remote / NYC - ControlShift Labs -
[http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/](http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/)

We are an organization devoted to building web tools for progressive activists
and nonprofits worldwide. Right now we have two main products that we've been
working on -- an online petitioning and campaigning tool, and a donations
platform is in the works. Our clients include 350.org, Greenpeace India, and
38 Degrees. To get a sense for what we do, you can view the petitions platform
in action here: [http://campaigns.350.org/](http://campaigns.350.org/)

We're looking for part-time and possibly full-time web developers. We're
located in both NYC and Buenos Aires -- a small and remote Rails company. We
generally prefer those who work in the same time zone, but we still would like
to talk to those who might live in different time zones.

Experience with Rails is preferred, but not necessary. Drop us a line at talk
- at - controlshiftlabs.com

------
versusdotcom
NODE.JS, ANDROID and PRODUCT MANAGEMENT positions in Berlin/Germany—all full-
time and permanent

Top 5 reasons why you should move to Berlin, now:

1\. Lowest livings costs with highest quality of living. Stay in gorgeous,
perfectly renovated apartments in pre-WWII residential buildings with high
ceilings, right in the middle of the center and pay a fraction of costs of any
other capital (even cheaper than any Eastern European capital). No need for a
car—Berlin has one of the densest subway nets and wide streets make biking
fun. In addition, Germany has an amazing social health care system including
health, unemployment and pension (when working as an employee).

2\. A vibrant and fast growing ecosystem of smart people. A vast number of new
software talents, founders, software companies and VCs are moving to Berlin,
every day (Twitter, Google, Soundcloud, Early Bird and many more).

3\. People here are open-minded, outgoing, mix well and international—no need
to learn German, everyone speaks English! Making new friends is a matter of
days. Visit tons of networking and startup events, every week.

4\. Easy work permissions—Europeans do not need any and can work from day one
and the rest applies for the hassle-free Blue Card.

5\. Berlin's night life is unmatched, huge and changing every day (plus
ridiculously cheap). Berlin has got some of the most dazzling, naughty, and
original clubs on the face of the Earth.

Berlin is calling and getting the new tech hub of Europe. If you are
passionate about building great software, we’d love to talk with you. If you
don't live in Berlin yet, we could help to fix that.

All job offers => [http://urge.io/jobs](http://urge.io/jobs)

Mail addresse => career <at> versus <dot> com

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Ventura, CA

We have a small, nimble team building an online advertising platform. Always
committed to picking the right tool for the job, we have Rails, Scala,
Postgres, Hadoop, HBase and plenty of Redis. Lots of juicy challenges to work
on. Wrangling tables with billions of rows. Serving hundreds of thousands of
requests per second. Just a normal day at Connexity.

jobs@connexity.com

------
collinjackson
Apportable (YC W11) - [http://www.apportable.com/](http://www.apportable.com/)
\- San Francisco, CA

We are bringing Objective-C to Android devices! Apportable is 53 people
(primarily engineers), and we are expanding quickly. Here are some of the
roles available:

* Platform engineer - Implement and improve the Objective-C libraries that power our platform

* Release engineer - Ship bestselling apps using our platform

* Developer tools engineering - Extend and improve open source engines including SpriteBuilder ([http://www.spritebuilder.com](http://www.spritebuilder.com)) and cocos2d ([http://www.cocos2d-iphone.org/](http://www.cocos2d-iphone.org/))

* Developer relations - Spread the word about our technology and show how it's works

* Marketing/design/web development - Take control of our brand and web presence

Apply by email (recruiting@apportable.com) or at
[https://www.apportable.com/jobs](https://www.apportable.com/jobs)

------
transmit101
Android engineer - London - Mixlr [http://dev.mixlr.com](http://dev.mixlr.com)

Mixlr is a fast-growing platform for social live audio with millions of users
across the world.

We would like an experienced engineer to join our small, passionate team and
take responsibility for bringing the Mixlr experience to the Android world.

The app will include live audio streaming, chat, discovery and all the key
features that mobile users already enjoy in our successful iOS app.

You will have experience of building at least one non-trivial native Android
app. The following attributes would also be advantageous:

* dedication to designing and building fantastic user interfaces

* knowledge of live streaming protocols, especially on mobile

* passion for music apps and/or audio programming

* experience working with JSON and RESTful APIs

* broad knowledge of different Android devices

* experience with test-driven development

* proficiency of at least one other language apart from Java, especially: C, C++, Ruby or JavaScript

For more information please see our dev portal:
[http://dev.mixlr.com](http://dev.mixlr.com)

------
njs12345
Citymapper (London, UK) - Help build the world's best transport app!

(Python, iOS/Android, JavaScript, etc)

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but here are some of the
things we make:

* Client experiences that people love. We have iOS, Android, and web apps.

* An omnivorous transport data processor. We fuse together loads of data sources (of wildly varying quality) to give people the information they need in a growing number of cities around the world. We use a lot of Python.

* A fast, scalable stable of servers. We have a large user base which relies on us to give them snappy answers every day. We use Saltstack.

* A psychic city brain. We're digging up patterns in urban data to tell people the answers they need to know about their commute before they know the questions.

If you want to help us with these things and other yet-to-be revealed madcap
schemes, we want to hear from you!

[http://citymapper.com/jobs](http://citymapper.com/jobs) \- or drop me a line
at nicholas@citymapper.com if you just want to talk :)

~~~
rednotebook
Do you have a ballpark for the remuneration on offer? I'm interested in
applying but don't want to waste our time. Thanks :)

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive
Companies in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is
still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
sahillavingia
Gumroad ([https://gumroad.com/](https://gumroad.com/)) — San Francisco, CA

Gumroad enables all types of creators (musicians, designers, writers, video
game developers, comedians, filmmakers, and more) earn a living by selling
their work directly to their audience.

See a demo: [https://gumroad.com/demo](https://gumroad.com/demo)

The company is 2 years old. We're a tiny team of 10 folks focused on making a
great product over anything else — we've raised $8M and don't have to think
about raising money for a while (besides the money that we raise daily from
our customers!).

You can see more definitive roles here, but in general we are looking for
smart, hard-working, creative people:
[https://gumroad.com/jobs](https://gumroad.com/jobs)

You can apply through there or email me directly with links to a couple of
things you've built — sahil@gumroad.com

------
nanek
Fluencia - Arlington, VA

    
    
        * Front-End Engineer
        * Lead UI Designer
        * Software Engineer
        * Software Engineer - Intern
        * Business Analytics Manager
        * Digital Content Creator
    

[http://www.fluencia.com/about-us/careers/](http://www.fluencia.com/about-
us/careers/)

------
elobrien
SAN FRANCISCO – Senior iOS Developer for Founding Team

Snowledge ([http://snowledgeapp.com/](http://snowledgeapp.com/))

We are looking for a Senior iOS Developer with the technical vision to build
an app for the first true navigation and performance tracking community for
skiing and snowboarding.

==About the Company==

Snowledge is a mobile and web-based navigation and performance tracking
community for the mountains. It equips skiers and snowboarders with valuable
inside knowledge to navigate and explore their mountains, GPS technology to
capture geotagged stats, photos, & videos, and a community to engage with each
other and members of the ski and snowboard industry.

We are a seed stage startup with years of involvement in the skiing &
snowboarding industry, including former Junior Olympic ski racing and current
competitive Big Mountain skiing experience. We’ve raised a seed round of
investment and recently partnered with a mountain resort and popular weather
and snow forecasting site to help develop and test our beta.

==Desired Skills & Experience==

As a Senior iOS Developer, you will work directly with the founder to go from
mockups to working prototypes for a private beta group. You should be
comfortable working at all levels of the stack, obsessed with measuring
everything, detail oriented, and above all, hungry to succeed.

* B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science

* 4+ years of professional engineering experience

* Expert knowledge of the Objective-C language

* Proven track record of developing quality apps currently available in the app store

* A mellow personality (but an insane work ethic)

Contact eric@snowledgeapp.com. Please include your resume, examples of apps
and sites you’ve worked on, and your Github profile.

------
shawndumas
Yahoo (Ads & Data) -- Front-End Engineers

Fulltime - Bay Area

Big things are happening here at Yahoo: EmberJS, jQuery, Bootstrap,
Underscore, Bower, Grunt, qUnit (yes, at Yahoo)

We want Front-end engineers who are excited about the bleeding edge of web
application development.

We've started a big push to change our tech-stack and are making ambitious
single page applications. We are just about to launch Yahoo's first EmberJS
app Ad Manager Plus. It was announced [1] at Marissa' CES keynote. It's
incredibly ambitious, highly visible, full of big data, and directly impacting
the success of Yahoo.

You’re awesome because:

    
    
      - Someone in your life is jealous because you love JavaScript maybe too much
      - You want to build single page applications with Ember
      - Imperfectly written code keeps you from sleeping at night
      - Canary isn’t a bird to you; it’s a playground of wonderful new toys
      - You could develop back-end stuff, but your keen understanding of user interaction is what sets you apart from the crowd
      - You’re badass when working alone, but unstoppable when working with a team that’s firing on all cylinders
      - You like working with a functional style because forget verbosity
    

We’re awesome because:

    
    
      - We have other UI leaders just like yourself
      - We have the camaraderie of a startup, with all the nice perks of a big company
      - The projects you’ll work on are incredibly ambitious, highly visible, full of big data, and directly impacting the success of Yahoo.
      - We have disowned Internet Explorer’s first 8 children
    

sdumas [at] yahoo-inc [dot] com

\----------------------------

[1]: [http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/yahoo-
reboot...](http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/yahoo-reboots-ad-
business-attempt-own-ad-tech-154812)

------
ezberry
TripleLift is hiring - we're a small (25-person) startup in NYC trying to
disrupt online advertising. We're working on technologies that move away from
annoying banner ads to beautiful, image-centric native ads. We focus on
computer vision (and related technologies), real-time bidding, data analysis
and more. We're looking for some awesome people that are awesome at one or
more of: angular, node.js, java (high performance), PHP, and "big data" \-
reach out at careers@triplelift.com if you're interested (or check us out here
[http://triplelift.com/careers](http://triplelift.com/careers))!

Also, we were recently named one of Forbes top 5 companies transforming
advertising in 2013, were finalists for AdWeek's startup of the year (both
editorial and readers choice) and won The NY Times / 212NYC ad tech startup of
the year.

------
gpoort
Rescale - [http://www.rescale.com/careers/](http://www.rescale.com/careers/)
\- San Francisco, CA

At Rescale, you will help the world's leading engineers and scientists develop
the next generation of disruptive innovations. Our team members have the
unique opportunity to learn and contribute to solving some of the world's most
challenging problems, from space flight to genetic engineering and everything
in between.

We are computer scientists, domain experts, and industry thought leaders who
are eager to work in teams with the brightest minds and most talented
engineers. Located in the heart of San Francisco, we offer an exciting and
vibrant work environment with competitive compensation and benefits.

* Senior Software Engineer, Platform

* Senior Engineer, Applications

* UI Designer

* Director of Sales

* Senior Sales Engineer

Apply directly at
[http://www.rescale.com/careers/](http://www.rescale.com/careers/)

------
etree
PillPack, Inc - Somerville, MA -
[https://www.pillpack.com](https://www.pillpack.com)

PillPack is simplifying the process of managing medications for the 30M+
Americans that take 5 or more prescriptions a day. We have a full service
pharmacy in NH (with robots) and a beautiful office in Davis Square (no
robots, yet). We are currently a small team (~12), and looking to grow both
engineering (frontend, full stack, ios) and marketing.

We are backed by top tier VC's and are one of the few consumer startups in the
area that are both a technology company at heart and delivering a real product
and service that changes people's lives.

[https://www.pillpack.com/careers](https://www.pillpack.com/careers) Send an
email to elliot at pillpack.com if you're interested or want to find out more
about us / what we're looking for.

------
hunvreus
Remote or one of our offices: San Francisco, CA - Shanghai, China

\---

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

\---

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
cloudify
Measurence - REMOTE (UTC-5 ~ UTC+5) -
[http://measurence.com](http://measurence.com)

Hi! :) I'm Federico Feroldi, co-founder of Measurence. Our mission is to bring
the power of lean analytics practices and tools to the brick & mortar
retailers (think about MixPanel and Optimizely for the real world).

We're very early stage, but with a working product, enough seed funding, some
excited customers and a few very important prospects.

This is not our first startup. As founders together have almost 30 years of
combined tech and business experience with a few startups and exits already
under our belt.

Your responsibility will be to build the front end app of our analytics
platform using Rails and AngularJS. The backend system (data ingestion and
analysis) is built on Scala, so there's a chance for you to learn it if you
want :)

This is a fully remote position. You'll be able to work from (almost) anywhere
you want and organize you working hours as long as you deliver stuff and bring
the product closer to the vision that we’re going to shape together.

You'll not be told what to do. We'll, instead discuss together what needs to
happen then you'll decide what and how to do to make it happen. You'll need to
be comfortable with the uncertainty that characterizes the early stage of a
startup.

We value honesty, transparency and direct communication.

If you're interested to discuss more, tell me your story and show me what you
built at fferoldi - at - measurence.com

To learn more about the founding team:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/feroldi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/feroldi)
[https://github.com/cloudify](https://github.com/cloudify)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elionarciso](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elionarciso)

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be able and willing to work
at our Amsterdam office.

Silk (www.silk.co) is looking for Javascript, TypeScript and Front-end
engineers.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end.

Silk is well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the
city center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [http://jobs.silk.co/](http://jobs.silk.co/)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB - (New York, Austin, DC, and Hong Kong)

Below are 3 "hot jobs" that I am currently recruiting for. If you think you
fit the bill, feel free to reach out @ careers@mongodb.com

\---

Solutions Architect (Technical Pre-sales Engineer/consultant) Location:
Austin, TX / Hong Kong

Solutions Architects are responsible for guiding our customers and users to
design and build reliable, scalable systems using MongoDB. The Solutions
Architecture team at MongoDB is made up of seasoned software architects,
entrepreneurs and developers who take direct responsibility for customer
success, including the design of their software, deployment and operations.

A development/distributed systems background is required.

\---

 __*Consulting Engineer (Field /implementation/post-sale Engineers) Location:
New York, NY / Washington D.C. (Clearance is required)

As a technical consultant, you'll be MongoDB's ambassador to our clients and
other MongoDB users. You'll deliver advisory consulting to and lead
comprehensive training sessions with MongoDB's clients, helping them solve
mission-critical challenges in areas as varied as schema design, performance
optimization (both in a database and in an application), software
architecture, production operations.

A development/distributed systems background is required.

\---

Technical Services Engineer: Location: New York,NY / Palo Alto,CA / Austin, TX
/ Sydney, AU

Team members will apply strong problem solving skills and will acquire a broad
understanding of our products as well as a wide range of innovative customer
applications and environments, from Foursquare to CERN to Metlife and
everywhere in-between. At the end of the day, you’ll be able to look at these
groundbreaking applications and say that you had a hand in making them happen.
If you have a strong Dev, Ops, or DevOps background, you might be a great fit!

\---

~~~
shitlord
what kind of clearance is required for #2?

------
d0m
ListRunner - collaborative app for doctors. From the team behind the hacking
health movement, now we are tackling handover inefficiencies in hospitals and
clinicals environment.

We have amazing traction and need to move fast. We are a great team composed
of doctors, hackers and designers.

Http://www.listrunnerapp.com

Two positions (Montréal or REMOTE)

    
    
      - Great full stack developer (presently our stack is angular, node and firebase). Should be comfortable with Linux, hacking on the backend and front-end. Bonus for javascript and Python expert,  some ios knowledge would be awesome too. Obviously a great team player. 
    
      - Experienced IOS developer. Attention to details, love high quality code and great team player. 
    

Happy to answer questions and give more information by email: phzbox at gmail

Thanks

------
spicyj
Mountain View, CA (we also love interns, and remote is a possibility for the
right candidate)

\---

At Khan Academy, we're a small, 52-person non-profit tech startup. We're
trying hard to do good for the world. Here's a testimonial we received just
two days ago:

 _January 29, 2014_

 _I am an adult returning to school for a midlife career change. I have always
disliked math and thought I was bad at it -- and my last math class was over
20 years ago! But I just passed my Accuplacer placement test, thanks to Khan
Academy. Thank you so much for making it fun and easy to refresh my skills. I
also purchased the Accuplacer test prep app, but I found myself coming back to
Khan Academy more often because I liked it more. Now I am learning coding at
school, so I 'll definitely be back for more!_

 _Lisa_

This letter is one story, but every month we hear about hundreds of lives like
this that we've transformed.

\--

Most of you reading this are familiar with Sal's videos, but we also have
hundreds of videos by other teachers, partnerships with organizations like
MoMA and the California Academy of Sciences, and a huge library of interactive
exercises. Over 20 million math problems are done _every week_ on our site.
That's a lot.

With this huge scale, we're able to study learning in a way that wasn't
previously possible. We've run tests and found that students learn more when
they're given harder problems based on an intelligent machine-learning
algorithm [1]. Right now we have dozens of A/B tests running to help us
understand what we can do to make people learn more, such as testing how
different spaced repetition algorithms affect retention. We're also beginning
to release anonymized student data to external researchers.

We're doing a big mobile push. Around 20% of our traffic comes from phones and
tablets but we have only two mobile devs so far. We're totally overhauling our
iOS app; if you join us now, you can be a main developer on an app that is
_guaranteed_ to have millions of users. This is a rare opportunity.

You'll be working alongside a small team with the best in the business â€“
though we have "celebrity" devs like jQuery creator John Resig and Google's
first employee (and former Director of Technology) Craig Silverstein, we have
many more you haven't heard of but who are also amazing.

Whether you're a machine learning guru or you take pride in perfecting UI
details for a dropdown menu [2], we have something for you. We really have a
great team and culture. We use (and contribute to) new technology [3], we
invest heavily in mentoring our interns (and full-timers) [4], we have lots of
fun at and around work [5], and even though we're a non-profit, we pay well
too. I'm also proud to say that we're winning against GitHub in team Bensity
(i.e., percentage of employees named Ben) [6].

\---

We're hiring engineers (frontend, backend, mobile, data science), designers,
and more -- if you're a designer, you might also be interested in our
parnership with Bridge [7]. And if you want to have an amazing summer (or fall
or spring) building real features for real users, we're hiring interns too.

As I said above, mobile is a big priority for us. Let me know if you know
someone great.

Please apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers)
directly (say you saw us on HN!). If you have questions, feel free to ask here
or to email me at alpert+HN@khanacademy.org.

[1]: [http://derandomized.com/post/51729670543/khan-academy-
machin...](http://derandomized.com/post/51729670543/khan-academy-machine-
learning-measurable-learning)

[2]: [http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-mega-
dropdown)

[3]: [http://joelburget.com/backbone-to-
react/](http://joelburget.com/backbone-to-react/) (sorry about the background,
but there are dinosaur pictures!)

[4]: [http://bjk5.com/post/71559049069/the-most-common-feedback-
we...](http://bjk5.com/post/71559049069/the-most-common-feedback-we-give-dev-
interns)

[5]: [http://life.khanacademy.org/](http://life.khanacademy.org/)

[6]:
[https://twitter.com/dmnd_/status/425870378330644480](https://twitter.com/dmnd_/status/425870378330644480)

[7]:
[http://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/75079597750/khan-...](http://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/75079597750/khan-
academy-joins-bridge-to-find-more-amazing)

~~~
whitef0x
Sent you an email.

------
jkeesh
CodeHS: Software Engineer in San Francisco

CodeHS is a site that helps teach computer science to beginners with a focus
on working with high schools. We work with students and schools all over the
US and all over the world. Make a big impact on a small team in an exciting
space.

See more at [http://codehs.com/jobs](http://codehs.com/jobs)

We are a company with a social mission, and we believe that we can help make
computer science more fun and accessible to high school students. If you are a
programmer, but also consider yourself a teacher--or if you love coming up
with creative ways to explain things--or if you want to work on a meaningful
project instead of programming widgets at the widget factory--then send us an
email. You can email me at jkeesh@codehs.com

We're a small team of 6 with funding and a business model and soon to be a lot
bigger. We have a monthly team hackathon (and recently had one for 150
students and teachers at Facebook
[http://facebook.com/codehs](http://facebook.com/codehs) ), and are always
thinking of ways to make working more fun.

See what students and teachers say about CodeHS:
[http://codehs.com/testimonials](http://codehs.com/testimonials)

How We Start Teaching:

We start teaching programming with "Karel the Dog," a dog that lives in a grid
world and only knows four commands: move, turnLeft, putBall and takeBall. We
use karel to teach that computer science is about problem solving. We start in
JavaScript, but use a thin teaching library because we believe in teaching
concepts over syntax.

Try it out and let us know what you think at codehs.com.

Our site is built in python, django, JavaScript, and we're on ec2.

CodeHS was recently a winner at NBC's Education Nation and has been featured
on the Today Show and a number of other places.

Thanks! Jeremy

[http://blog.codehs.com/](http://blog.codehs.com/)

------
ubiquitouscroak
Columbia, MD – H1B, FULL-TIME, INTERN

We're a small company in the Maryland suburbs transforming how states manage
Medicaid information. This is an exploding niche and we have a bright future
ahead of us but we need your help to build it!

We're looking for .NET software engineers with 'SOLID' C# skills and
experience with ASP.NET MVC, NoSQL, HTML5, and JavaScript frameworks such as
Knockout, Angular, or Durandal. Knowledge of domain-driven design, service-
oriented architecture, and OO design patterns is a plus. Experience with
RavenDB is a huge plus. If you don't know any of this stuff, that's fine too –
just love to code in C#.

E-mail questions, comments, or your resume to ubiquitous.croak@gmail.com.

------
yesimahuman
Madison, WI (or remote) - Developer Evangelist
[http://ionicframework.com/](http://ionicframework.com/)

We are looking for a great developer evangelist to help make the Ionic
Framework the biggest mobile dev platform in the world.

The job will require some traveling to conferences and other events, along
with creating tutorials and help guides, demo applications, and other content
to help developers learn and use the framework effectively along with our
upcoming tools.

We are a team of 7 obsessed with making the web amazing for mobile
development.

More info on the job here:
[http://drifty.com/jobs/evangelist-2014.html](http://drifty.com/jobs/evangelist-2014.html)

------
flippyhead
Pathable ([http://pathable.com](http://pathable.com)) - Seattle or REMOTE
Pathable is hiring expert javascript engineers and UI designers. We're
innovating how single-page applications are built and we need your help. Our
industry leading social networking application is focused on conferences and
events. It's 75% JavaScript and 25% Ruby. We support several open source
projects including Backbone and QuiltJS. We've embraced remote working to a
degree you won't find anywhere else. Learn more:
[http://www.pathable.com/](http://www.pathable.com/)

~~~
caphill
I am trying to get into the QA field and I was searching for entry level QA
jobs saw that you guys were hiring a QA intern but the position was filled.
Any chance that you will be hiring for QA again?

------
dmgrow
Salt Lake City, UT -- Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 1M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application. Lucid is a startup founded
by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts, our CTO. We're profitable
and rapidly growing in every dimension of the business and need people to join
our team. For fun we raft river rapids on company retreats, have Friday BBQs,
and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.

    
    
       Requirements: - Talent - BS degree
    
       Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database - NoSQL   
       databases - Cloud computing (AWS)
    

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web.

    
    
       Requirements: - Talent - BS degree
    
       Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript - Google Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM 
       manipulation - jQuery - Native app development on Android and/or iOS
    

All applicants email resumes (and links to recent projects) to
jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
gmichnikov
Success Academy Charter Schools (New York, NY) -
[http://jobs.successacademies.org/](http://jobs.successacademies.org/)

Success currently operates 22 high-performing public charter schools around
NYC. We are currently hiring a full-time Middle School Computer Science
Teacher (previous teaching experience is not required) and a part-time High
School Computer Science Teacher. We are also hiring a Product Manager for the
Network-wide Technology team. If you're at all interested in working in
education and having a direct impact on lots of great kids, please reach out
to me.

------
nemild
REMOTE or SF Bay Area: Full Stack Web Developer for Dreamforge (YC S12) We
build software for 3D printers. Looking for a developer passionate about 3D
printing or 3D interfaces and exceptionally quick at coding full stack (back
and frontend, web). Most of our work is Rails-based, though we're exploring
Node for future work. Our stack is a bit intense (not your typical consumer
website), but you won't lack in excitement. Posting and instructions here:
[http://dreamforge.me/full-stack-engineer.html](http://dreamforge.me/full-
stack-engineer.html)

------
hemantv
Optimizely - San Francisco, CA / Amsterdam, NL - Fulltime, Permanant.
Intern/H1-B Transfer okay as well.

Intern - [http://jobsco.re/1g27Jp8](http://jobsco.re/1g27Jp8)

Growth Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/18r6N9L](http://jobsco.re/18r6N9L)

Software Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea](http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea)

iOS Developer - [http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa](http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa)

DevOps Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/Hwr31e](http://jobsco.re/Hwr31e)

Product Manager - [http://jobsco.re/Hwretn](http://jobsco.re/Hwretn)

Optimizely is a website optimization platform. We enable businesses to show
the right thing to the right person at the right time. Our first product makes
A/B Testing easy. In 2 years we’ve grown to become #1 in the category with
4,000+ paying customers including Starbucks, Disney, and Marketo. We're
profitable and our revenue is growing 400% year-over-year. Join us in our
mission to empower businesses to make better data-driven decisions.

About the Job: We have scale: 15 billion server requests/month. You’ll work on
our amazing visual editor - a cutting edge tool / high performance low
footprint iOS SDK or scaling our system to new heights in a continuous
integration environment; we’re fast and nimble: 1-2 deployments every day.

Benefits Free city-wide Gym membership at any Crunch Fitness. Free Clipper
Card to pay for your commute from anywhere in the bay area. Catered in-office
lunch and dinner on weekdays. Full medical insurance with very low co-pay and
deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available. Full dental coverage
including orthodontics. Full vision coverage including contacts. Dependents
100% covered for medical, dental, and vision. Unlimited vacation policy. 401k
benefit. Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 30" monitor. Working
with a great team and having a huge impact!

If you can't find a job that fit you above please send me your resume at
hemant@optimizely.com

------
timonv
Tolq - [http://www.tolq.com](http://www.tolq.com) \- The Hague, Netherlands

Javascript powered professional crowd-sourced web translations. We are rolling
in clients right now and we're looking for strong programmers to help us out,
we're looking for more software engineers to back us up. INTERN, REMOTE
welcome.

* Web / Backend developer - Our backend is mainly in Rails with some Node.js and possibly a bit of Golang pending. We're looking for a polyglot. :-)

If your interested you can apply by sending me a direct email at
timon@tolq.com

STACK:

* Rails

* Node.js

* Selenium/Phantomjs for various testing/indexing stuff

* ElasticSearch

* ... and lots more

------
olihb
Montreal, Canada - MindGeek

Data Scientist, Full time

Responsibilities:

    
    
        Conceive and design complete data mining solutions to support operations
        Develop and implement solutions including applying algorithms, improving existing algorithms, and developing custom algorithms
        Review recent technological and research advances from the community and integrate them with existing architecture
        Assist engineering in the deployment of accepted and successful algorithms to production environments
        Provide expert advice and assistance to other teams in the company
        Perform ad hoc statistical and data mining analysis on various datasets
         
    

Requirements:

    
    
        M.Sc. in Data Mining, Machine Learning, Statistics, Mathematics or similar field - Ph.D. an asset
        Strong knowledge and proficiency in data mining algorithms including decision trees, probability networks, clustering, regression and neural networks
        Research-oriented and strong passion for empirical research on hard problems
        Ability to present results to non-expert people
        Familiarity with database environments and functional knowledge of SQL
        Strong programming skills in R, Java, Python or similar high-level languages
        Experience with media buying platforms and online advertising an asset
        Experience and ability to work with Big Data problems
        Experience with UNIX/Linux environment
    

Contact me: olivier.beauchesne -at- mindgeek.com

------
smikhanov
London, UK — Fountain Digital Labs ([http://www.fountain-
digital.com](http://www.fountain-digital.com))

We're working on the delivery of live video streams from our own camera
installations around the globe into an iPad app for children. Both the client
part (iOS) and the video processing backend (Python/ffmpeg) are being actively
developed in-house. We're currently looking for a Python developer and Video
Streaming Engineer, both full-time in London. Our office is at TechHub, in the
heart of the Silicon Roundabout, but we'll be moving to the new office in the
same area very soon.

The usual job description blurb is at our landing page [http://www.fountain-
digital.com](http://www.fountain-digital.com), just wanted to add that we're a
well funded one year old company, with product prototype ready, now
approaching first public release. It's nine of us, with five people located in
London. These will be our first hires, so your influence on the end product is
only limited by your own capacity. For the same reason we're super serious
about picking the right people and should we find them, ready to treat them
very well with interesting engineering tasks and cookies.

It's great to work here, really. If you want to ask anything about the
product, technology, or simply wanna say hi, drop me a line (I'm the CTO), my
email is in the profile.

------
ljoshua
Los Angeles, CA (FULL TIME) - Pariveda Solutions -
[http://www.parivedasolutions.com](http://www.parivedasolutions.com) (other
locations as well)

Immediate need for a very strong and technical manager-level hire to join our
Los Angeles office and jump into some established and growing projects. You
will work with our team on large Java enterprise-level applications, leading
our developers and working side by side with senior leadership to deliver
successful projects.

\-- Significant and recent development experience and expertise in Java/J2EE
and frameworks like Spring and Hibernate \-- Good experience with consumer web
applications and frontend HTML, CSS and JavaScript technologies like jQuery,
Backbone, Angular JS \-- Good experience on a major RDBMSes such as Oracle,
MySQL or SQL Server

We are also hiring in pretty much all of our national offices, including
Seattle, Chicago, Dallas, Houston, Atlanta, New York, and DC. Pay is very
competitive and the benefits are fantastic (read: Cadillac). I'm not a
recruiter, but can put you in touch with the right people in the firm. Contact
me directly at joshua DOT lyman @ thecompany'sdomainname for any questions and
to start the process.

Pariveda Solutions is an award winning software development and management
consulting firm. This is truly a great place to work–focused on career
development and filled with smart, passionate people who care about the work
they do.

------
gnhackers
Emeryville, CA (Near BART) Software Engineer (C# .NET Windows Desktop)
Gracenote, Inc. [http://www.gracenote.com](http://www.gracenote.com)

Come help people discover and enjoy entertainment media. This involves
building fast, efficient systems that process and manage colossal amounts of
data on a daily basis. Gracenote is one of the world’s largest and most
commercially viable media information databases. The Gracenote Media Database
contains millions of Music and Video records in more than 20 Languages, and is
used to power leading edge media solutions from Sony, Apple, Ford to name just
a few marquis customers. This Media Database, along with supporting
vocabularies and methodologies, is a critical component within all of
Gracenote’s Product offerings.

We’re looking for people with great programming skills and an understanding of
data: structures, storage mechanisms, and processing. Ideal candidates are
quick learners, self-starters, and take ownership of their work.

Our systems are largely built using C#/ .NET-based technologies, but we’re
looking for smart, driven individuals that have a variety of technologies in
their toolbox such as JAVA, C++ etc.

Apply at:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GRACENOTE&cws=1&rid=390)

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Backend and Full-stack Software Engineers!

We're #10 on Crain's Best Places to Work in NYC list, #47 on Forbes' America's
Most Promising Companies list. We play Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, we have
a company band, we work sane hours, we don't track vacation (and not in the
'so nobody ever takes any' sense), and we Get Stuff Done.

You'll learn a lot from working here, regardless of your current level of
experience. You'll work directly with a world-class data science team (winners
of multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards) that keeps us on the cutting edge
of learning at scale, allowing us to build customer-specific models from
billions of events per day. We're hooked up to all the big ad exchanges, and
have direct working relationships with companies like Google, Facebook,
Twitter, and more. But we're also still pretty small on the engineering team,
and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We write mostly Java. Hadoop, Cassandra, Mongo, and Kafka are big parts of our
stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work at scale.
Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them before
that's fine too, if you're eager to learn. If you write clean, working code,
think through problems, and deliver on time, we want to talk to you.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com

------
jtoberon
EnergyHub - [http://www.energyhub.com/](http://www.energyhub.com/) \-
Brooklyn, NY

You will have the opportunity to work on all aspects of our software:
predictive analytics, communicating with embedded devices, the back end
distributed system, and web and mobile applications.

The ideal candidate: \- Is fluent in a modern programming language (almost
any!). \- Knows their way around computers because they like knowing how
things work. \- Plays around with embedded systems. \- Has built cool web or
mobile applications. \- Has worked on a distributed, fault-tolerant, and
scalable system.

As a team, we: \- Like the JVM, but love Python. \- Juggle data using the
right tool for the job — SQL, NoSQL, and a mixture of Pandas/SciPy/IPython. \-
Scale horizontally. \- Are open to trying out new technologies, languages, and
ideas.

EnergyHub is a Brooklyn-based startup located in an old factory near the
scenic Gowanus Canal. We provide a cloud-hosted software platform for managing
energy use in homes and small businesses. Together, our partners have sold
over 100,000 EnergyHub-powered devices, and we will be managing 1 million
devices in the next few years.

To apply, send the following to jobs@energyhub.com: \- Your resumé. \- Why
you’re excited to work at EnergyHub. \- Some code. This can take the form of a
link to any of your open source projects, your github username, a code sample,
or an app you wrote.

------
jcn
Alta Bicycle Share, Inc., Portland, OR or Remote
[http://www.altabicycleshare.com/](http://www.altabicycleshare.com/)

A little late to the party, but... Alta Bicycle Share is the operator of
bicycle sharing systems across the country and internationally including Citi
Bike (NYC), Divvy (Chicago), Capital Bikeshare (Washington, DC), Hubway
(Boston), Bay Area Bike Share (SF Bay Area), CoGo (Columbus, OH), Bike
Chattanooga, and Melbourne Bike Share (Melbourne, AU) and we are looking for a
senior web developer to work with our team building software that supports our
operations across the country.

Our team handles two distinct pieces of bike share operations: the customer-
facing sites for each of our cities (like www.citibikenyc.com) and internal
tools that help our staff with their work in the day-to-day running of a bike
share system (like our rebalancers, mechanics, dispatch, etc). Our technology
stack is mostly PHP right now, though at least one of our internal APIs is
written in Ruby, and I'd be open to arguments for moving languages / stacks.
Looking for a full-stack web developer, but really I'm just looking for
someone who is excited about both software and bike share.

Apply at
[https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=796552](https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=796552)

------
netghost
Hey, I'm one of the developers at LiquidPlanner in Seattle. It's primarily a
Ruby on Rails shop, with a really great development team. Our application
provides predictive project scheduling, dynamic collaboration, and easy time
tracking.

If that sounds interesting to you, here's the official job posting:

Software Development Engineers

LiquidPlanner is looking for full-time developers in the Seattle area to help
us build next-generation scheduling and team collaboration tools. We have an
industry-leading product, a smart team and a great work environment. These
positions include stock options and an excellent benefits package.

Core responsibilities

Develop advanced web applications using Ruby on Rails and Javascript Maintain
the highest levels of software quality through test-driven development
Collaborate with customers and the team to solve interesting problems Help
support and improve our production and development infrastructures Help design
features and build the roadmap for LiquidPlanner Required skills

A commitment to quality and a pragmatic approach Proficiency with Ruby on
Rails, Javascript and HTML/CSS Strong knowledge of SQL and Linux Experience
developing and operating complex web applications BA/BS or graduate degree in
Computer Science

[http://www.liquidplanner.com/careers/#software-
development-e...](http://www.liquidplanner.com/careers/#software-development-
engineers)

------
pretzel
Qubit - London (+ New York web devs)

Qubit has just had our 4th birthday, and we're looking to really grow our
engineering team (somewhat) internationally, as we expand out into new
markers!

There's a bunch of jobs listed here:
[http://www.qubitproducts.com/jobs](http://www.qubitproducts.com/jobs), but to
summarise, we are hiring on the front-end from UX architects to both new and
experienced full-stacky-JS engineers and in our infrastructure teams for
DevOps folk. Also, if you find [http://xkcd.com/1132](http://xkcd.com/1132)
funny, we want you as well!

It's a really fun environment - not just because of the perks of working in
the middle of Soho with our own newly remodelled (and fully stocked) kitchen -
but we've put together an inspirational team across the board, and we're
building a personalisation platform that is really resonating with some of the
biggest brands in the world. Not only that, but we have huge plans about where
we are going to take it!

It's a really exciting time, and I hope some of you will join us! There's
tonnes of big technical and "soft" problems that we're tackling, so drop us a
line at careers+hackernews@qubitproducts.com, tell us a bit about yourself and
we'd love to have a chat about how you can help us solve them.

------
alexmic
Tictail ([http://tictail.com](http://tictail.com)) – Stockholm, Sweden.

Tictail is the easiest way to start an online store. We're home for 35000
stores and plan to grow 3x over the next year. We care deeply about user
experience and want to make e-commerce as accessible as starting a blog. As a
result, more than 80% of our store owners have recommended Tictail. We've also
recently launched Tictail Apps, a platform for third-party developers to make
apps for Tictail stores.

We're currently 7 people in the tech team and we're looking to hire a few more
talented engineers with a good product sense. The platform is mostly written
in Python and production is currently served by Tornado, Flask and node.js.
Our infrastructure is built on AWS and we use Chef for configuration
management. Search is currently powered by Solr but we will soon be migrating
to Elasticsearch.

Here's a – somewhat outdated – blog post from Siavash, our CTO, describing the
position in more detail: [http://blog.tictail.com/post/45182662726/backend-
developer-o...](http://blog.tictail.com/post/45182662726/backend-developer-of-
the-future-of-ecommerce)

If you're interested, get in touch at jobs+hn@tictail.com and tell us a few
things about yourself and a project you've enjoyed working on. Tack!

------
rs
XP-Dev.com - Remote - [https://xp-dev.com](https://xp-dev.com)

XP-Dev.com does version control and project hosting (in the same market as
Github, Bitbucket, etc). Profitable and bootstrapped.

Looking for backend and frontend engineers who would like to get their hands
dirty in Subversion, Git and Mercurial. You will be working on new features on
the platform that may involve work on the whole stack. You will be liaising
directly with real users. Deployments are really quick, and you get to see the
impact of your work almost immediately.

Stack:

    
    
      - Nginx, Apache
      - Java (Core, Wicket, Hibernate)
      - Python (mainly for scripting)
      - Linux
      - AngularJS, JQuery
      - MySQL
      - Redis
      - RabbitMQ
      - Fabric
    

There are other products in the pipeline - most of which are akin to xp-
dev.com (hosting/productivity platforms). So, there is plenty of room to
switch products and try out new things.

What we're looking for:

    
    
      - Self starters
      - Sound understanding of programming
        you don't need to be a Java/Python/JavaScript guru
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - No keeping track of holidays
      - Flexible working hours
      - Flexible working conditions (see below)
    

Position location is remote. You'll need to factor in working from home or
from a shared space near you (all will be paid for).

To apply, just drop a short cover email describing yourself and your CV to
rs@exentriquesolutions.com.

------
ipster
AllTrails and AllSnow [http://alltrails.com](http://alltrails.com)
[http://allsnow.com](http://allsnow.com)

FULLTIME Rails / iOS / Android Engineers / Designers San Francisco (preferred)
/ Los Angeles / NYC / Remote / H1B AllTrails is hiring! We're building Yelp
for the outdoors - the best way to discover and share hiking trails and
outdoor activities around you. We're helping people rediscover the outdoors
and having lots of fun in the process. Camping and snowboarding benefits,
anyone?

We just launched our brand new site in partnership with National Geographic
([http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic](http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic))
and have the #1 outdoors app in the Apple and Android stores (try searching
for 'Hiking'). We also have the #1 Snow sports app on iPhone.

Our company was AngelPad incubated, is funded by 500Startups and consists of a
strong team from Google / Microsoft / Facebook with previous startup
experience. We also have the author of an O'Reilly Android book, and a core
committer to Homebrew on the team. We're looking for exceptional full stack
Rails and mobile developers (Android and iOS) and designers. If your idea of
sunlight is more than just sitting in front of a really bright monitor all
day, we'd love to hear from you!

[http://alltrails.com/jobs](http://alltrails.com/jobs) or jobs@alltrails.com

------
HelenBleech
Berlin, Germany Comany: bleech (web development agency) Hiring: Backend and
Frontend Web Developers bleech.de
[https://www.facebook.com/bleechberlin](https://www.facebook.com/bleechberlin)

We build shit-hot web products for ad agencies and media companies -- an
engaging web special for Volkswagen's latest campaign, a social-heavy
microsite for AEG, or an interactive music video for an indie band. If it's
cool, it's got our name on it.

bleech is an award-winning boutique web development agency based in Berlin
Mitte. Most of our client work is campaign-based, done in conjunction with
creative agencies on behalf of international and local brands. We are proud to
say that 100% of our work comes from client referrals.

Our developers are integrated into the planning process of each project, and
work closely alongside the project manager to create custom solutions and
meaningful web experiences. We are a team of experts where everyone
contributes with her or his own personality, skills and experience. The
majority of our projects last 2-3 months, so you‘ll have the opportunity to
influence and shape multiple web products that are visited by millions.

The bleech philosophy is simple: work earnestly toward goals and always rise
to challenges. Over 2.5 years we‘ve successfully grown to achieve a wonderful
client base, a breadth of rewarding projects, a brilliant young team, and a
beautiful new office overlooking a large green park.

Both job descriptions can be found at bleech.de jobs@bleech.de

Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange
markets.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything, designing and
implementing our own trading strategies and infrastructure. We are a very
small team (I am curently the only employee) and aim to add one or two
engineers who will focus on strategy and/or on infrastructure. No experience
or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do need to be at
least interested in financial markets and to be able to implement your
strategies carefully in C++.

An example of an infrastructure project is designing and building a system for
logging to non-volatile memory. We generate large logs that cover everything
from prices to transaction data. NVDIMMs are a form of RAM that survives power
loss, and such hardware has been on the horizon for a while, but it is just
now becoming available to early adopters. Writes to NVDIMMs will be nearly
instantaneous and immediately durable. This project will be to develop an
NVDIMM-based system that simultaneously functions as a log, an IPC mechanism,
and a searchable database for analysis. Making this work will involve a number
of pieces: kernel drivers, CPU cache control, lock-free synchronization, a
daemon to write everything back to long-term (i.e. less expensive) storage,
and more. If this works well, we plan to open-source all the pieces.

Visit [http://amacapital.net/careers.html](http://amacapital.net/careers.html)
to learn more, and send applications/inquiries to careers@amacapital.net.

------
rspeer
Cambridge/Boston - Luminoso - [http://luminoso.com](http://luminoso.com)

Luminoso is a growing team of 17 looking to attract a back-end developer to
help us attack the problems of natural language processing on a large scale.

As we work with ever increasing amounts of data, we particularly need someone
with the expertise to design the right ways to handle all that data, reliably
and with high availability. Not only do we need to store and search the data,
we also need to feed it efficiently through our awesome text analysis
pipeline, in batches or in ongoing streams.

We develop our stack on Linux using Python.

Experience with any of the following is a bonus: NLTK, Solr, NumPy/SciPy,
PyTables, scikit-learn, Python 3, Redis, and Riak.

===================

This position will become a member of an eight-person development team,
working closely with the front-end developers and the operations team. We
particularly seek individuals with sharp and tenacious troubleshooting
capability. Strong communication skills and willingness to take initiative are
also desired. Luminoso is an equal opportunity employer, and an excellent
place to work.

To apply, send your resume to hiring@luminoso.com.

More about us and other positions we're hiring:
[http://www.luminoso.com/team.html](http://www.luminoso.com/team.html)

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA - [http://www.meetme.com](http://www.meetme.com)

See all openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2](http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Choosy, Charm,
and Unsaid in the past few months, and are looking to continue adding more
standalone apps in the future.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development are the
most common.

MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer retreat, as well as
regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club, board game club, and we
even have a game room. While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the
internet, we still know how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having
to kill ourselves working 12 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually
going home on time!

Several Openings

* Senior iOS Architect

* Senior Android Architect

* Software Architect

* System Administrator

You can apply directly here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2](http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com

------
natgordon
BabyList - Downtown Oakland, CA (2 blocks from 12th Street BART)

Frontend or Full-stack developer

BabyList ([http://babyli.st](http://babyli.st)) makes having your first baby
less overwhelming, more creative and most importantly more delightful. We have
a large and rapidly growing user base of passionate parents-to-be who are
making important purchasing decisions for one of the biggest events in their
lives. The baby industry is massive and ripe for disruption. Our core product
is an easy to use registry that let’s parents-to-be add anything they can find
on the internet. Our users LOVE this product.

We're looking for a senior developer to lead the development of our website
and API. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, MySQL, Javascript/jQuery. We're looking
for someone who has a lot of coding experience and expert-level fluency in at
least one programming language (you don't have to be great at Ruby right now).

We're offering meaningful equity, a competitive salary, benefits, and
relocation expenses.

We are also hiring for:

Email Marketing Specialist - [http://babyli.st/jobs#email-
marketing](http://babyli.st/jobs#email-marketing)

UI/UX Designer - [https://babyli.st/jobs#ui-
designer](https://babyli.st/jobs#ui-designer)

Email me at natalie@babyli.st

------
clayg
SwiftStack - [http://swiftstack.com/jobs](http://swiftstack.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA (preferred)

We are making running private cloud storage awesome. Our core product - the
SwiftStack Controller - makes it easy to configure, deploy, manage and monitor
your own personal Swift[1] cluster. It's a Django app, with a background task
and alerting/eventing engine, a 0mq based remote execution agent to control
the fleet, and statsd feeding graphite for telemetry.

But our core deliverable is OpenStack Swift. OpenStack is the open-source
alternative to AWS, and Swift is Object Storage (think S3). And our team is
actively driving new capabilities[2] with the open source community.

Our customers are managing distributed storage systems growing at dozens or
hundreds of terabytes a month - we're literally taking on big problems - wanna
help? We're primarily a python shop, actively recruiting Sr. Engineers and
opinionated UX designers who have experience working with a Django team - but
we've got lots of room for experience at all levels, if you're interested
check us out:

[https://swiftstack.com/jobs/](https://swiftstack.com/jobs/)

[1] Swift:
[https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Swift](https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Swift)
[2] Storage Policies in Swift:
[https://swiftstack.com/blog/2014/01/27/openstack-swift-
stora...](https://swiftstack.com/blog/2014/01/27/openstack-swift-storage-
policies/)

------
devinblais
Senior Rails Developer - Seattle, WA - Quve

Quve ("cue+move") is a well-funded, early-stage company, developing an online
platform to change the nature of work for personal trainers and the nature of
working out for consumers. Quve will enable top trainers to coach their
clients efficiently and effectively between in-person training sessions,
attract new clients who are interested in the benefits of daily fitness
coaching between training sessions, and increase trainers’ income via online
coaching.

We are looking for a Seattle-based senior rails developer to lead the
development of Quve. You will be working closely with the entire team to
rapidly build Quve, and iterate the product based on insights from ongoing
user testing. This is the perfect position for an senior developer who wants
to get in on the ground floor at a well-funded startup developing a stand-out
coaching product that has the potential to extend to verticals beyond fitness
in the future. Company founders and early employees are experienced and
connected.

Responsibilities:

* Full stack development lead for Quve

* Build out and iterate on the core Quve product using Rails, Postgres, backbone.js and other technologies you determine necessary

* Help translate user research into actionable product improvement items rational tasks: deploying, running, monitoring, and scaling Quve on Linux VPS

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/46701/senior-rails-
de...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/46701/senior-rails-developer-
for-well-funded-fitness-quve)

------
adambenayoun
Binpress (500Startups '13) -
[http://www.binpress.com/jobs](http://www.binpress.com/jobs) \- Mountain View,
CA

Binpress provides a platform for developers to build profitable businesses
from working on their open-source projects in the same mold as MySQL, Redhat,
Magento and other commercial open-source solutions. We are based in Mountain
View and backed by 500startups and other respectables seed funds/Angels.

THE POSITIONS:

* Head of growth - We need someone with proven past experience in growing users and revenue through multiple acquisition channels to head our growth efforts.

* Content marketer - We're looking for someone who has a knack for creating great content in all media formats, and a track record for exposing that content to the relevant audience. Positions are ideally onsite, but we will consider very strong applicants for remote work (at least initially - hopefully we can convince you to relocate later :)

COMPENSATION:

* A competitive salary

* A meaningful stake in the company

* Paid Health, vision and dental insurance.

* A chance to make a major impact on the company's future and success.

If you are interested in open-source and believe open-source developers should
get paid - get in touch! Send us a message indicating what position you are
interested in and why you would be a good fit, or apply through the link
above.

------
originalgremlin
Mountain View, CA. Relocation available to the right candidate.

\---

StoryCloud’s mission is to become the leading provider of cloud-based
operating systems. Our system empowers people to take control of their digital
lives on any device, everywhere.

Since this project is at an early stage so you will have a large influence on
the overall architecture of the StoryCloud platform. Your reasoned thoughts
about internet-scale system design will always find a receptive audience.

\---

Hadoop HBase Developer - [http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/19665/hadoop-
hbase-develop...](http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/19665/hadoop-hbase-
developer)

We think modularity, flexibility, scalability, and security should be concerns
from the start of a project, not tacked on as afterthoughts. The schema-less
nature of HBase allows massive flexibility in the data model chosen – with
corresponding risk of fragmentation and disorganization. You will be our
shepherd of cleanliness and quality and order.

\---

Java API Developer - [http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/19666/java-api-
developer](http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/19666/java-api-developer)

We cannot overstate the importance to of a quality API to the usability of our
system. A clean API is pleasing to use and encourages developers to write apps
for our platform. An organized API feels obvious, not arbitrary. A flexible
API design allows us to grow our feature set indefinitely. At StoryCloud you
can help us build something beautiful.

------
paneerpaneer
San Francisco, CA (right in the heart of downtown Union Square)

AnyPerk (YC W12) - hiring 13 positions

\---

What is AnyPerk? A platform unleashing the future of perks. At AnyPerk, we
believe that every company - regardless size and influence - should have
access to high-quality perks for their employees.

Why work at AnyPerk? Many startups are proud of their unique cultures, and
what makes our team stand out is this: we care deeply about our teammates and
want to inspire other companies to do likewise.

\---

From an Engineer at AnyPerk - "The trust and cooperation at AnyPerk let you
work with a speed and comfort you won't find anywhere else. Here we develop
together, and with purpose."

We are currently looking for product-minded and seasoned engineers (Ruby-on-
Rails & Python) to join our team.

Apply today! [http://anyperk.theresumator.com/apply/trHPnt/Engineer-
Ruby-O...](http://anyperk.theresumator.com/apply/trHPnt/Engineer-Ruby-On-
Rails.html)

\---

Feel free to check out our jobs page for the full list of positions we're
hiring - [http://anyperk.theresumator.com/](http://anyperk.theresumator.com/)
. If you have queries about any position on our team, don't hesitate to drop
me a line at jobs@anyperk.com and I will get back to you promptly.

------
ckoglmeier
Craftsy (craftsy.com) - Denver, CO

If you like skiing, hiking, or 4 man pac-man battles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCbYz7fv7hA);](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCbYz7fv7hA\);)
we should chat (ck @ craftsy.com)

We're looking for a variety of roles including Android, Java and a few product
managers (Growth, Ecommerce). My team specifically is looking for a lead
Android developer as well as a junior Android/Web Services developer.

If it matters: We're 4 years old, have raised >50 MM over 3 rounds, Forbes
rated us the #19 most promising company in the country and we are looking
forward to a big 2014.

Details here: [http://www.craftsy.com/careers](http://www.craftsy.com/careers)

Come join the fastest growing online education company out there. Craftsy was
designed to provide the best online learning experience possible. Our courses
are taught by renowned, expert instructors who take the complex and make it
compelling—all in HD-quality streaming video. Craftsy customers can tap into
the knowledge of their instructors and other members of our vibrant,
passionate communities as they learn, make and share their projects on
Craftsy.com. Craftsy was started in 2010, is backed by leading investors, and
has grown to 100+ employees. Our class portfolio and categories are expanding,
as are our social and eCommerce efforts. And the good news is that we believe
this is just the beginning. We’re based in Denver, Colorado where you can get
a start-up experience with all the lifestyle benefits our city has to offer.
Curious? Shoot me an email for more! ck @ craftsy.com \-----

------
lost-theory
Lumosity - [http://www.lumosity.com/](http://www.lumosity.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA

We are looking for software engineers on the rails team and operations team
(the team I'm on)!

Lumosity provides brain training games to improve the minds and lives of our
50 million users worldwide. Lumosity.com is one of the largest consumer rails
apps and has a team of really smart engineers and product people building it.

If you're interested, please read the job descriptions and apply through
jobvite here:

Senior Software Engineer (Rails):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oW7PVfwx&s=SWE_HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oW7PVfwx&s=SWE_HN)

Senior Ops Engineer (DevOps):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oX7PVfwy&s=DevOps_HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oX7PVfwy&s=DevOps_HN)

We also have a bunch of other job positions at
[http://www.lumosity.com/jobs](http://www.lumosity.com/jobs) for engineers
(iOS, Android, Flash) and others (UX, marketing, internationalization, product
management). If you have any questions at all please email
slieberman@lumoslabs.com and put "Hacker News" in the subject!

------
kml
PaperG - [http://www.paperg.com/careers](http://www.paperg.com/careers) \- San
Francisco, CA or Seattle, WA

The New York Times describes PaperG as "an ad engine to put Mad Men out of
business." We're changing how digital ads are created and distributed by
automating much of what people thought couldn't be done by computer. Our
technology retrieves all the relevant content about an advertiser across the
web to intelligently design a beautiful set of ads for desktop, tablet, and
mobile devices all in under a minute.

We have great benefits and take care of things like visa sponsorship so that
we can put together a team that's always striving to learn and innovate. Here
are a few positions that are most important to us right now - either full time
or as an internship. But feel free to contact us at careers@paperg.com. We're
growing the team pretty quickly, and are constantly adding new positions:

* Software Engineer - DevTools * Software Engineer - Front End * Software Engineer - JavaScript * Visual / UI Designer * Technical Product Manager * Enterprise Account Executive * Business Development Associate * Finance and Accounting Analyst

------
wc-
DigitalH2O - Chicago, IL, Full Time Senior Software Developer

Looking for a senior software developer with a strong background in ruby (not
necessarily in the context of rails). We do a lot of work with various data
sources and an API written in ruby using the grape framework ties it all
together. You would be a very early hire with significant opportunities to
make a huge impact!

About Us: Digital H2O, Inc. (“DH2O”) is an early stage Big Data startup
focused on creating an online water management analytics and marketplace
platform to disruptively change how energy companies manage scarce water
resources. Our software as a service (SaaS) platform will enable oil and gas
companies in North America to more cost effectively, and sustainably, manage
oilfield water. Water management is a growing issue for unconventional oil and
gas plays both from an economic, regulatory, and public perception
perspective. Digital H2O believes passionately in the “win-win”; world-class
data analysis, combined with software and marketplace mechanisms, can help our
society solve challenging natural resource and environmental problems.

If you are interested or would like to know more, send me a message at
wcleveland ( at ) digitalh2o.com

------
adw
Flipboard, Palo Alto, CA

We're working on building the world's best personal magazine.

We're taking that mission literally: my team, this week, just shipped this –
[http://gigaom.com/2014/01/29/flipboard-wants-to-tame-the-
unr...](http://gigaom.com/2014/01/29/flipboard-wants-to-tame-the-unruly-
stream-by-becoming-more-like-a-traditional-magazine/) – so, right now, we're
biting off big problems in structuring and organizing social media through
algorithmic approaches, editorial talent, social curation and striking design.

We're looking especially for Web engineering, systems/services, devops,
building scaled machine learning pipelines, big data infrastructure, Android
and iOS. And we need a great IT person, too. So, basically, everything.

You'll get: a competitive salary/equity package, a commute subsidy, an
excellent healthcare plan, a 401k with company contributions, and big problems
to solve. The company's ping-pong obsession is, over the last few weeks, in
danger of being replaced by one with Street Fighter II. And lots of my
colleagues have kids, including both the co-founders, so you can expect to get
home in the evening in time to see them.

We've raised over $150m
([http://www.crunchbase.com/company/flipboard](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/flipboard)),
so we're going to be around for the long haul.

Apply here: [http://jobvite.com/m?3NI5egwz](http://jobvite.com/m?3NI5egwz) and
please feel free to email me with any questions you have at andrew at
flipboard.com.

------
azilnik
Lab49 — New York, NY — [http://lab49.com](http://lab49.com)

I work as a User Experience (UX) Architect for Lab49. Lab49 is a strategy,
design and technology consulting firm that creates advanced solutions for the
world’s leading investment banks, asset managers and exchanges.

We combine market insight, user-centered design, and world class engineering
to deliver solutions that are fast, scalable, and richly interactive.

We're a small, close-knit design team, and we're looking for some top talent
for Architecture (interaction design) , Design (visual design), and
Integration (prototyping, UI) positions.

Check out the postings below, and if you have any questions please email me at
ari.zilnik [AT] lab49 [.] com. Please note I can only speak to design
positions.

[http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-
architect/](http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-architect/)

[http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-
designer/](http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-designer/)

[http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-
integrator/](http://www.lab49.com/careers/openings/ux-integrator/)

------
martian
San Francisco, Thumbtack, Software Engineer

Thumbtack is a new way to hire local services, e.g. photographers, tutors, or
home contractors. With millions of users and an active consumer base across
the US, we're riding the proverbial rocketship with insane month-over-month
growth figures. If you want to join a company that has ridiculous growth,
opportunity, but also impact on the real world, Thumbtack might be a good
choice.

Some things our users are saying: "I owe my business to you", "50% of my
business is from Thumbtack", "I can work less and earn more with Thumbtack."
We help small businesses build their client-base. And on the flip side of the
marketplace, we help consumers find just the right person to do the job with
minimal effort on their part.

H1B is great. :-)

We're a human-focused company: we brew beer, eat meals together (cooked by our
in-house chef), and otherwise enjoy the usual startup perks in downtown SF.
But we maintain a serious perspective about our software, engineering
discipline, and experimental rigor.

If you're in SF, I'm happy to meet up for coffee: email chris @.

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

------
sanogateam
Bangkok, Thong Lo, Thailand (INTERN or FULL-TIME)

We are the team of Sanoga (Thailand) Co., Ltd. (www.sanoga.com), Thailand’s
most promising e-commerce start-up founded by the creators of Thailand’s
biggest e-commerce companies and true e-commerce pioneers: Lazada
(www.lazada.co.th), Zalora (www.zalora.co.th) and Ensogo (www.ensogo.com). We
operate in the Health, Fitness and Beauty Care sectors, based in Bangkok,
Thong Lo, to deal with this trend rapidly booming in Thailand.

Due to our rapid expansion, we are looking for enthusiastic, motivated and
dynamic people and we have the following open positions:

\- Web Developers: Product management and improvement of the frontend-
design/usability of sanoga.com, development of new front-end content,
functions and interfaces (i.e. filters, chat, interactive product suggestions
etc.), ongoing conversion rate optimization of our shop platform and cross-
browser testing;

\- Graphic Designers: Thinking creatively to produce new ideas, designs and
concepts, develop graphic standards and layouts, select visuals and
collaborate in the development of advertisements, create, enhance and
articulate the overall brand tone and personality of our online presence.

This is an incredibly rare opportunity to work for a highly reputed Company
which offers you a challenging, but also fun and casual work atmosphere! If
you are interested contact us by sending an email to: recruting@sanoga.com

or through our facebook page:
[https://www.facebook.com/SanogaThailand](https://www.facebook.com/SanogaThailand)

We are looking forward to hear from you!

The Sanoga Recruitment Team

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England, U.K.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy and successful e-commerce
business; every day it serves millions of product images and handles hundreds
of thousands of user visits, but we can and do update the live site with new
code anytime we want - multiple times per day - without missing a beat. Our
systems are written on the LAMP stack and deployed on Amazon Web Services; we
are migrating to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools
that work best for them - for instance, at the moment we have a mix of Linux
and Mac workstations in the team. We are adopting and adapting agile
development techniques such as test-driven development, pair programming, and
continuous integration. We hold regular retrospectives to improve our working
environment and lightning talks to share cool ideas whether work-related or
not. Our developers are generalizing specialists whose typical day may include
refining an algorithm, writing a tricky integration test, tuning a SQL query,
and discussing feature nuances with a product manager. Our team is growing
fast and we'd like to hear (at careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd
like to join us; we're hiring for all technical roles, especially developers
of all levels of experience.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is the UK's leading
private shopping club, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many of them familiar from the high street. The company
has about eighty employees and a substantial annual turnover; it was recently
selected to join the UK's Future Fifty programme for the country's most
rapidly growing startups.

------
jgautsch
WorkMeIn - Nashville, TN ([http://workmein.com](http://workmein.com))

We got rejected from YC. But by Q4 our software will be facilitating patient
referrals for 200+ hospitals (seriously)

Come be the first hire - a full stack engineer who might take on the role of
CTO as the company grows. We use a fairly standard Rails stack (rails,
postgres, redis, capistrano, git, ec2, etc.) plus some other cool things like
Mirth Connect.

\---

Why is WorkMeIn a great place to work?

If you're interested in, or have experience in healthcare, WorkMeIn is the
place to be. We share a top floor office (sweet pic:
[http://imgur.com/ag8yiza](http://imgur.com/ag8yiza)) in downtown Nashville
with an $800MM VC fund headed by the former CEO of Vanderbilt Medical. Come
work with us, and the former Vanderbilt Medical CIO will knuckle bump you
every day (again, seriously).

We are well funded, already profitable (not just the ramen kind either), and
have large enterprise customers.

\--

WorkMeIn's goal is to dramatically increase the efficiency of care
coordination between healthcare providers. Our software increases the
efficiency of primary care physicians, provides specialist physicians with a
better patient mix, and allows insurance companies and healthcare systems to
help ensure patients stay in network. As a result, patients get higher
quality, more affordable, more appropriate care with better outcomes.

I would love to hear from you whether you're interested in joining us
(awesome!) or just want to chat. Shoot me a message at jon@workmein.com or
@jongautsch

------
blo
Vurb ([http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)) - San Francisco, CA - Full-time (no
remote)

Max Levchin funded, early-stage consumer startup -
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-
wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

We're working on search, browsing, and sharing, by connecting the services we
use in a contextual way that's more usable, efficient, and social (e.g., no
more having lots of windows/tabs open). We do this through unique UX/UI
combined with search, machine learning, big data, and more.

Engineering Positions:

* JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - generalist / full-stack development

* Search / Data Science - search / classification / ranking, machine learning, recommendations, NLP, data crawling/processing

We're stealth but funded by Max, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), Arrington (CrunchFund), and many others. If you're looking to
join a small team that solves complex problems and is making something people
will use daily, then come find out what we're up to.

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

------
throwawaycan
Toronto (Canada) - GroupBy Inc -
[http://groupbyinc.com](http://groupbyinc.com) We are building a ecommerce
platform built on top of the Google Search Appliance to deliver the best
search experience possible on retail websites.

We are a one-year old startup, self-funded, have 15 employees across Toronto
and NYC and already have many clients. We are an amazing group of very smart
and talented developers and are looking for a Software Developer and a Senior
Customer Support Engineer in Toronto to help us grow even more.

Software developer job description:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/592280/GroupBy%20Job%20D...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/592280/GroupBy%20Job%20Description%20-%20Software%20Developer.pdf)

Support Engineer Job description:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/592280/GroupBy%20Job%20D...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/592280/GroupBy%20Job%20Description%20-%20Senior%20Customer%20Support%20Engineer.pdf)

Apply here:
[http://www.groupbyinc.com/careers.html](http://www.groupbyinc.com/careers.html)

------
amitkumar01
Glance - San Francisco, CA - Full-time - Join an early stage company solving
high-impact problems

We are hiring:

* Android Engineers - experienced developers who are passionate about writing code to do incredible things on Android

* Platform Engineers(Search / Machine Learning) - developers with experience gaining insights from large data sets and building scalable server architectures that are fast and efficient

* Front-end Engineers - engineers who are passionate about building elegant web products

We've been funded by an amazing set of investors including Reid Hoffman, Mike
Maples, Greylock and NEA to solve the biggest problem in mobile today -
driving retention and engagement while delighting users.

We're developing a smarter alternative to disruptive and spammy options like
push notifications. Our approach is built on a next generation contextual
platform and elegant UX that delights both users and developers.

You'll be a core member of our team as we grow the company and build the
platform that will power the Glance experience across billions of post-pc
devices.

If you're looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and is
making something people will use daily we would love to talk. Get in touch
with us at jobs@helloglance.com

------
garysieling
Philadelphia (Whitpain) - Wingspan Technology

Full Time - Senior Operations Engineer and QA Test Analyst

Wingspan's operations team manages infrastructure for a cloud-based
pharmaceutical application, a challenging and growing space - our quality
assurance team is growing as well.

If interested in either position, contact mmckeown@wingspan.com (want to talk
to someone technical? you can also contact me as well - gsieling@wingspan.com)

Some of the things that we’re really into are:

* 99.999% uptime in our validated environments (don't know what validated means? check this - [http://www.fda.gov/medicaldevices/deviceregulationandguidanc...](http://www.fda.gov/medicaldevices/deviceregulationandguidance/guidancedocuments/ucm085281.htm))

* Replacing our Python, Bash and Cron system automation with Puppet

* Continuous integration using Atlassian products

* Proactive monitoring and alerting with Zabbix, Splunk and Pingdom

* Load/performance testing and tuning PostgreSQL and Tomcat

* Backup and recovery – and testing those bad boys!

The ideal candidate would also have at least five years of experience with:

* Network administration

* Linux administration (we’re a CentOS shop)

Listings-
[http://www.wingspan.com/career_open_positions/](http://www.wingspan.com/career_open_positions/)

------
antoviaque
Canada/France, OpenEdX Consultancy -- REMOTE

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr or codecoalition.com for examples of edX
instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work would be published as free software (edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@antoviaque.org with: your github account, a short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
and a list of links to free software contributions you have made, if any.

------
nilgradisnik
Layer - San Francisco, CA

Layer is building an open communications layer for the Internet: a globally-
distributed communications network that enables app developers to quickly and
easily build secure, scalable messaging, voice and video features into any
app.

Design

    
    
        Web Designer
    

Engineering

    
    
        Android Developer Internship
        Android Engineer 
        Backend Engineer 
        iOS Developer Internship
        iOS Engineer 
        Systems Engineer 
        Web Engineer 
    

About us:

Since our September 2013 launch, we’ve attracted thousands of developer users
who immediately recognized the need for a service like Layer. And we've hired
a stellar team. Individually we've built Google Voice, invented the ubiquitous
communications protocol, XMPP, and architected and deployed the OpenDNS
network. Collectively we're the best team in the world to do what we're doing.

With the backing of some of technology's most respected venture capital
investors and accomplished advisors, we're on a mission to make communications
better through all of the services people love and use daily.

Apply here: [https://layer.com/jobs](https://layer.com/jobs)

------
lylo
Hacker News, Who's Hiring

FreeAgent, Edinburgh or REMOTE (UK)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

jobs@freeagent.com

## TL;DR We're looking for Software Engineers of all levels to come and work
on leading Ruby/Rails app for successful UK SaaS startup FreeAgent.

We're also looking for interns to come and join us in Summer 2014.

## Details We’re looking for people to come and contribute towards our mission
of democratising accounting for small businesses across the world!

We’re the leading UK online accounting platform with over 35,000 delighted
customers and continued high growth. We have a brilliant team of engineers and
designers who are developing with cutting-edge tech at scale. We have a wealth
of technical challenges for you to solve and we can provide a friendly,
creative and collaborative environment in which to solve them.

More details on the website:

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-engineer)

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/engineering-summer-
int...](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/engineering-summer-interns)

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: fewer than 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, Stanford, Google/Google
Research, Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Jane Street, IBM
Research, Yahoo Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
grow with & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to help customers understand model
performance and meaning

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Interact with customers, analyze their data, understand their pain points,
and develop new product features and new products

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
tristanz
Sense - [https://senseplatform.com](https://senseplatform.com) \- SF, NYC,
REMOTE

We're a just launched startup building a radically better platform for data
science. We've received tremendous response from both individual data
scientists and CTOs at Fortune 500 companies. We're a tiny team of two PhD
developer/statisticians and are looking for #3. You should believe in our
mission and want to join a startup as a full partner.

Position: Full-stack web lead. You will be responsible for leading our
frontend and backend web efforts. You should have extremely strong JavaScript
skills and experience building large client-side JavaScript applications.
Interest in data and data science a huge plus but is not required.

We're located in San Francisco but are building a distributed team. We're
looking for the right person over everything else. We are open to almost any
arrangement, including all the way up to adding a cofounder. If you have world
class skills and are looking for an exciting project to join, let's chat.

Interested? Email: tristan@senseplatform.com

------
jason1081
Vigo - San Francisco, CA

We're Vigo, a wearable device startup building devices to help you stay alert
and nudge you when you're drowsy. We're now crowdfunding our first product on
Kickstarter: [http://kck.st/Jz1Y75](http://kck.st/Jz1Y75). We're looking for
the following types of people to join our team:

\- Electrical engineers with experience in digital circuits design, signal
processing, and/or firmware development in C/C++ (we use ARM)

\- Software engineers to build our iOS/Android/Google Glass/Web platforms
using Java, Android SDK, iOS

\- Data scientists with experience in machine learning and statistics, to work
on and refine our drowsiness detection algorithm using Matlab, R

\- Designers with experience in app design, interaction design or product
design using CAD

We're located in downtown San Francisco and our office provides free drinks
and snacks plus all the other startup benefits you would expect. We're looking
for full-time people though we'd consider part-time/interns too. If you're
interested, please send an email to jobs@wearvigo.com. Thanks!

------
RStillman
[HIRING] InnovaSystems International :
[http://bit.ly/19yGl06](http://bit.ly/19yGl06) Agile development team creating
software and solutions for the DoD. Love big data? Quick iterations? Freedom
to create your own schedule? Telecommute options? Paid time off and 40 hour
work weeks? Email me at rstillman@innovasi.com

Tech stack: C#, .Net, HTML5, JS, iOS, and more Certifications a plus

JOBS available: Database Developer: Salt Lake
([http://linkd.in/1cjAZFU](http://linkd.in/1cjAZFU)) ETL Developer: DC
([http://linkd.in/1gktEaC](http://linkd.in/1gktEaC)) Business Analyst: VA
Software Engineer: VA ([http://linkd.in/1mZbVXA](http://linkd.in/1mZbVXA))
Software Engineer: San Diego
([http://linkd.in/1lb6weY](http://linkd.in/1lb6weY)) Report Developer: VA
Cognos or other BI tool Author: VA
([http://linkd.in/1gImaP6](http://linkd.in/1gImaP6))

------
choult
Reading, UK - DataSift - [http://datasift.com](http://datasift.com)

We are a provider of social media data on the firehose scale - we are one of
only a small number of companies who are reselling the Twitter firehose; we
also provide a number of sources including Facebook, Tumblr, Wordpress,
Wikipedia and Sina Weibo to our customers via a single API, filtered through
complex rules (now including tagging suitable for applying machine-learned
scoring) and delivered via a number of integration methods. We also store a
number of sources which are available for querying using the same filtering
language.

Our production languages include PHP (the firehose passes through that many
times!), Java, Scala, C++ and Python, and our technology stack includes Hadoop
and ZeroMQ.

We are currently looking for a number of engineering and product positions
including Data Scientists, Sales Engineers, Product Management, DevOps and PHP
Engineers.

For more information, and to apply:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3S35egwZ](http://jobvite.com/m?3S35egwZ)

------
khuyi
HowAboutWe - howaboutwe.com - Brooklyn NY. Founded in 2010, HowAboutWe is a
digital lifestyle company dedicated to helping people fall and stay in love.
We have raised more than $20mm from top-notch investors including Kholsa
Ventures & RRE Ventures. We are headquartered in a in Brooklyn, New York. We
have two subscription-based products, HowAboutWe Dating and HowAboutWe for
Couples, and HowAboutWe Media, an independent media network devoted to
exploring all things love, sex and culture.

We are hiring for:

\- Product manager: [http://bit.ly/17qxLkY](http://bit.ly/17qxLkY)

\- Data scientist: [http://bit.ly/137vzIq](http://bit.ly/137vzIq)

\- iOS Developer: [http://bit.ly/1dV0Wcg](http://bit.ly/1dV0Wcg)

\- Android Developer: [http://bit.ly/1egODgj](http://bit.ly/1egODgj)

\- Wordpress Developer: [http://bit.ly/1bg7MZV](http://bit.ly/1bg7MZV)

\- Rails Devleoper: [http://bit.ly/1iZyOg3](http://bit.ly/1iZyOg3)

------
jwkempe
Twenty20 | Santa Monica, CA | twenty20.com

We'd relocate you, and we'd sponsor your visa if you're the right person.

\---

Twenty20 is a photography marketplace for physical art pieces and digital art.
Based in Santa Monica, we're backed by several of the world's top investors
including First Round Capital, Founders Fund, and others. Our core mission is
to build a real-time catalogue of human life on earth via mobile photography.

Lots of big tech challenges ahead, and we're looking for high caliber
engineers to join our team. Our rooftop office is located within walking
distance from the beach and the Third Street Promenade. Come join us and help
us grow!

We're a Ruby shop, and we love Rubyists. That said, you might grock Python
instead, and that's alright with us as long as you're willing to learn! Job
descriptions can be found here:
[http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply](http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply)

Most needed right now are an operations/infrastructure-heavy engineer and an
iOS developer with a strong focus on UI.

------
kaggle-sf
Kaggle - San Francisco, CA

We're hiring our next Software Developer - Web Platform (C#, ASP.NET). REMOTE
within US timezones or E3 is a possibility for the right candidate.

Kaggle runs data competitions that solve business problems for companies and
provide fun and prize money to the world's community of data scientists. We're
offering an opportunity to be involved in what Forbes magazine called the most
novel Machine Learning applications that are "eating the world" [1]. As a
developer, you'll be responsible for keeping kaggle.com (and the 140,000+
users who play there) running: everything from front-end UI work to server-
side code and DB architecture.

See [https://www.kaggle.com/careers/](https://www.kaggle.com/careers/) to
apply and learn more about our team.

\--- [1] [http://www.forbes.com/sites/85broads/2014/01/06/six-novel-
ma...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/85broads/2014/01/06/six-novel-machine-
learning-applications/)

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan (INTERN yes, REMOTE/H1B no)

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US
    
      - Though everyone here is fluent in Ruby, we don't artificially limit ourselves.
        In the past few months, I've worked with Objective-C, Backbone.js (inside
        PhoneGap), Angular.js, Ruby (of course) and a little bit of Java and C#.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - If you’re renting anything larger than a breadbox in the Bay Area or NYC,
        you can afford a house here. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love writing software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. It would be nice if you use and love Ruby, but not required.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software craftsman on this awesome team. If you're interested, email me
and I'll get you more info on how to apply:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
edolfo
SVBio: Foster City, CA (next to San Mateo, in the SF Bay Area): Full-time
=========================================================================
SVBio ([http://svbio.com/](http://svbio.com/)) is looking for the most
talented full-stack software engineer with experience and understanding of web
architecture design and implementation, following best and up-to-date
practices. The work will further enhance the application of our clinical-grade
genome interpretation engine. As leaders in the field, we drive the vision of
the genome-interpretation product down to the last detail - only modern
browsers are supported here! Knowledge of some specific technologies is
greatly desired (see below), but not necessarily required for the right
hacker. Knowledge of javascript is a must, as well as the desire to write
clean and maintainable code. Knowledge of the genome and next-generation-
sequencing technologies is really nice to have, but definitely not required.
SVBio is a tightly-knit organization with people from many diverse disciplines
and backgrounds, so being an all-around friendly person is a must. Anyone who
is interested should contact me (elicudine -A-T- svbio.com) directly with your
background, a resume/c.v., some previous work samples, a github link, whatever
you think might help me out. \---Preferable knowledge/experience--- \-
Significant proven experience, both in frontend and backend technologies. \-
Dynamic frontends (angular.js, angular-ui, JQuery, d3.js) \- Advanced backend
architectures (at least one of: node.js, express/hapi/geddy/koa, flask,
twisted, django, sinatra, rails) \- Scalable persistency layers (HDFS,
Postgres, mysql, mongodb) \- Other tools (grunt.js, bower.js, require.js) \-
Testing frameworks (at least one of: chai.js, mocha.js, karma, capybara,
cucumber, istanbul, supertest) \-- Additional valuable experience: \- Strong
scripting knowledge (e.g., python, perl, bash) \- An eye for aesthetics

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local Only

Brand Networks / Optimal
([https://www.optimalsocial.com/](https://www.optimalsocial.com/)) is hiring
full stack engineers for our London office, working on real time bidding,
analytics, dev ops and front end web applications.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, mathematics, or related field. Or related experience.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Can demonstrate that you're a great 
          programmer in at least one of Scala, Python, Java, Clojure, Haskell, 
          F#, Kotlin or Ruby
        * Willing to work in Python, Scala and Java
        * Good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

------
billnguyen
Seeking Technical Co-Founder for Nonprofit Startup

We are an exciting nonprofit seeking to make the world a better place by
connecting international travelers with daylong volunteering opportunities in
order to bring more resources to vetted nonprofit organizations around the
world.

We believe that by re-engineering international volunteering and making it
open to micro-contributions we can create new revenue streams for worthy
nonprofit organizations and increase awareness of global issues across a wide
demographic of travelers.

We have been working on this project since August 2012 and we incorporated in
July 2013. We have laid legal groundwork (applied for 501c3 and have temporary
fiscal sponsor), have considerable traction with fundraising, partner
organizations (6 confirmed, 6 in the works), and a few initial pilot users.

We have one full-time co-founder and two part-time co-founders - none are
technical. We are seeking a technical co-founder to lead our technical
strategy (including but not limited to crowdfunding and social engagement), to
take on projects (including but not limited to web development and CRM), and
to to be a decision-making member of our core team. Web Development experience
required.

The ideal candidate can contribute 8-10 hours per week, but would be able to
go full time if we are admitted into a incubator program (we plan to apply to
3+ programs this year). No compensation is currently available, but is
negotiable pending funding.

We are striving to create an organizational culture that values innovation,
transparency, and integrity. We are a fun core group with a dynamic extended
community of volunteers and supporters.

A passion for making the world a better place and engaging global issues is
essential.

If interested, please email kerry@giveadayglobal.org, tell her billy sent you
:)

------
adammichaelc
Cupertino ---> Commit code your first week as an Android developer

* Remote-collaboration is an extremely important part of our culture. Most of the dev team is remote.

* H1B candidates are ok

* Interns welcome!

We are the team behind Mokriya Craigslist. Time, Wall Street Journal,
Mashable, Xconomy, and a slew of tech bloggers raved about it. Check it out.
[http://craigslist.mokriya.com/](http://craigslist.mokriya.com/)

We are a team of engineers, UX designers, and thinkers. We have worked for
some of the hottest tech startups in Silicon Valley, including Path, MixPanel,
Threadflip, SimpleGeo, SideCar, etc.

Google has us on a list of “best mobile development teams in the country” so
we get calls from them too.

 _About You_

You love to build. When you’re not at your job, you’re probably tinkering on
some contraption in the basement or figuring out how to take apart <insert-
something-you-bought-recently>. You get a thrill from figuring out a clever
way to solve a problem. And you really take pride in knowing the ins and outs
of Android. You should be familiar with the libraries so that you know the
best ways to do things without re-inventing the wheel.

 _About How We Work_

Every developer on the team is remote, so we just get stuff done, from
wherever, and chat via HipChat/GitHub to communicate. That, and the occasional
G+ Hangout, is all we’ve found to be necessary.

Send a note to careers@mokriya.com (I'll see it, I'm Adam. Sunil & Pranil, the
technical co-founders, will see it also). Say hi, tell us a bit about
yourself. We'll be most excited if you tell us about recent projects you've
built, and technical details that you learned, or that interested you.

------
zmre
Boulder, CO or Bozeman, MT

\---

Oracle RightNow is looking for Damn Good Web App Developers

\---

We’re looking for pragmatic web application developers who love the detailed
inner workings of Javascript, who know how to squeeze performance out of web
applications, who always write unit tests and who delight in elegantly
structured code to join a team of like-minded individuals.

Product: We create great customer experiences on the web by providing the
building blocks for customer self service websites for some of the world’s
best known brands. Our product is rapidly evolving and is used by over 8
million people every day. We’re a cloud service and our web app gets over 2
billion page hits per month. Though you might not know it, you’ve probably
used our software many times.

Work/Life Balance: We’re not talking about 80 hour work weeks here or a
startup with 6 months of funding to go. This is a thriving product at a rock
solid company. We move fast and are creatively untethered. We have great
benefits, work/life balance and stability. This is a rare job that mixes the
latest web technologies, agile development, and a high performing team for a
rewarding career.

Qualifications: If you’re an early adopter, a critical thinker, inquisitive,
consummately professional and damn good at web application development, talk
with us.

Boulder: This job is in Boulder, Colorado, in a bright and cool office a block
from the heart of Pearl Street. Alternately, we're also hiring in Bozeman,
Montana.

Buzzword Bingo: HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, YUI, PHP, SQL, Linux, Memcached,
HTTP, TCP, Backend, Frontend, Agile, Scrum, Distributed, Large scale, REST,
MVC, AJAX, DOM, UX, CX, git, Graphics, Design, Innovate, you get the idea...

If you are interested, please email me at patrick.walsh at oracle dot com.

------
VHSchneider
Human API, Menlo Park, CA SOFTWARE ENGINEER

Human API is a universal health data infrastructure for developers. We bring
together patient-generated data from a wide variety of wearable sensors, apps,
and at-home testing tools, and provide developers with a single stream of
normalized data. We're working with independent developers, corporate wellness
platforms, clinics and hospitals.

We're hiring a software engineer to help build and scale our infrastructure.
It's an opportunity to create data synchronization and data processing
services in a distributed system, as well as improve our REST API. The scale
at which our systems must operate will require producing and using highly-
performant algorithms and data structures, and solving complex distributed
systems challenges where security is essential.

Experience with health IT gets bonus points. Full description of the role
here: [http://humanapi.co/jobs](http://humanapi.co/jobs)

Contact ola@humanapi.co with interest or questions.

------
jamescrowley
FundApps - London, UK - [http://www.fundapps.co/](http://www.fundapps.co/)

FundApps is a startup bringing finance software kicking and screaming into the
21st century. We’re a small team who believe in simplicity, automation and
testing – that’s why we’re bringing the benefits of cloud based software,
agile development and simpler user interfaces to the finance industry.

We like working with smart people who love technology. If you know your .NET
but don’t think that’s the end of the story technology-wise, we’d love to talk
to you.

You’ll be getting your teeth stuck into:

\- Big architectural decisions down to building best of breed front-end user
interfaces

\- Back-end messaging processing with RabbitMQ, number crunching algorithms
through to AngularJS and Bootstrap UI.

\- Establishing best practices – whether scalable infrastructure, distributed
architectures or coding & testing

\- Evaluating new technologies – NancyFX, Gulp, F# & Chef, are recent ones –
we’re all about the right tool for the job.

If it sounds like it might be up your street, get in touch!

------
turya
Emeryville, Ca - Amyris, Inc - [http://www.amyris.com](http://www.amyris.com)

We are searching for a talented and self-motivated engineer to join our
Software Engineering team in building the most advanced production-scale
synthetic biology platform on the planet. Research and Development at Amyris
is a highly multidisciplinary effort, requiring brilliant contributions from
every area of the life sciences and engineering disciplines.

From manipulating yeast DNA in the lab to full scale factory production of
renewable chemicals, every aspect of our work is facilitated and accelerated
by software and hardware automation. Our tools integrate the activities of
scientists, engineers, and industrial robots to achieve the rapid optimization
of genetic designs and laboratory processes.

Among the tools we have developed are a CAD/CAM system for genetic
engineering: a compiler toolchain whose target architecture is life itself.
This stack physically integrates high level genetic modules into microbial
hosts. We also derive novel strains through random mutagenesis and directed
evolution. Using our custom control platform, we then subject these
experimental organisms to high throughput performance screening in our state-
of-the-art robot labs.

This is your chance to do foundational work in biotechnology. We are past
proof of principle; we have begun the rapid expansion of a technology that
will characterize this industry. We offer competitive compensation, excellent
healthcare, unlimited high quality conversation, and many other benefits.

Code is primarily python, javascript and sql (postgreSQL, MSSQL). We are open
to anyone with solid experience with multiple similar languages.

[https://home.eease.adp.com/recruit2/?id=6794621&t=1](https://home.eease.adp.com/recruit2/?id=6794621&t=1)

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA)

Do you think robots are cool? So do we!

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but no robotics background is required. (I had
no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Android developer

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineer

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

~~~
zerr
[Partially] rem0te possible from Europe? (for SE)

------
unccpostdoc
UNC-Charlotte’s Bioinformatics and Genomics Department is engaged in a multi-
year expansion. In addition to the new $35M Bioinformatics Building the
department has the leadership role in Bioinformatics in the North Carolina
Research Campus (NCRC) in Kannapolis. NCRC is a $1B research park that is
becoming home to academic and industrial research. As a whole our programs
goals are to use these platforms to perform research and teaching in the
fields that bioinformatics touches upon including but not limited to: defense,
agriculture, health care, and natural sciences.

We seek a developer to work on site. The developer must be strong in service
oriented architectures and this skill set:

Scripting experience (i.e. python, perl, and/or ruby) in environments that
make use of HPC resources like PBS/Torque, SSH and SFTP protocols.

RESTful and WSDL web services development.

Web application development using frameworks like Ruby on Rails and .NET
(e.g., SHARPSSH)

Relational database development.

send email to unccpostdoc@gmail.com with résumé

------
danielsf
New York, NY – Product Development Lab,
[http://futureof.io/](http://futureof.io/)

\---

We're hiring for a start-up in an end-up (a large global-scale company) – an
opportunity for scrappy devs, designers, and product managers to work in a
four-person, autonomous team that owns huge ideas from the start. You'll be
building products in the payments/credit card space that will eventually scale
to millions of users. The effort is inspired by Spotify's squad model and
Lockheed Martin's Skunkworks.

Prove that the principles of lean-startups, when applied to a prestigious
company with 50 million+ customers, can accelerate our pace of change. You’ll
disrupt a company from the inside out, while producing ideas that have a
meaningful effect on the daily lives of millions.

We're hiring: product managers, engineers, and UX/UI designers. H1B welcome.

More info at: [http://futureof.io/payments](http://futureof.io/payments)

------
gdipaolo
Appcelerator - Mountain View, CA

We have an immediate opening for a Sr. Web Engineer for our Appcelerator
Dashboard Team. You will have a chance to work on the hottest mobile cloud
dashboard on the market, Appcelerator Dashboard, which enables IT executives,
business owners, architects, developers, testers and project team members to
view and analyze mobile portfolio performance in real time.

RESPONSIBILITIES:

\--Research, design and develop new features for the Appcelerator Dashboard
Design, document and implement open and extensible Dashboard APIs \--Come up
with unique ways to slice and dice the analytics and show it in an innovative
manner \--Explain, patiently, to other people just what you wrote, documented,
and implemented \--Review code, write unit tests, and otherwise help people
break all your hard work (and that of others)

More info and other openings available here:
[http://www.appcelerator.com/company/jobs/](http://www.appcelerator.com/company/jobs/)

------
bgibson
Seeking senior engineers with experience designing, building, scaling, and
securing financial ECNs, for equity positions with an early stage Palo Alto-
based startup. Well known investors, first engineer famous in his field,
building infrastructure for uncharted territory. If you're interested, please
contact me for details. Email in profile.

------
petethomas
Kansas City, MO

C2FO - [https://c2fo.com](https://c2fo.com) \- hiring software engineers.

Our name stands for "Collaborative Cash Flow Optimization" and we maintain a
web platform that dynamically prices working capital so companies of any size
can connect with each other to meet cash flow needs without involving
traditional financial intermediaries like banks or financial factors.

The platform runs as a marketplace similar to a stock exchange where the
assets considered are approved invoices. We work mainly in JavaScript and
particularly node.js; our open source projects are available at
[https://github.com/C2FO](https://github.com/C2FO). We also have some great
investors on board including Mithril Capital Management, Summerhill Venture
Partners, and Union Square Ventures.

More about the openings at
[https://github.com/C2FO/jobs](https://github.com/C2FO/jobs)

------
camthesixth
OpenCare - Toronto, ON, Canada
([http://www.opencare.com](http://www.opencare.com))

Finding the right health providers for you and your family is a needlessly
difficult task. At OpenCare, we are changing that. We're building a platform
for connecting patients and doctors in order to improve the way they interface
with each other. Our vision is to connect patients, doctors, and health data
in order to make a healthier world.

We're a team of 11 based in the downtown core of Toronto. We're well funded by
a mix of angels and VCs based out of SF and Canada.

We're looking for highly passionate, supremely intelligent, and insatiably
motivated people to join our growing engineering team. We offer competitive
compensation and stock options. For a more detailed job description, visit
[https://opencare.recruiterbox.com/jobs/23500/](https://opencare.recruiterbox.com/jobs/23500/)

------
daredevildave
Full-stack Developer - London, UK

PlayCanvas [[http://playcanvas.com](http://playcanvas.com)] - Cloud-hosted
game development platform

You could be Employee #3 at PlayCanvas. We've built the world's first cloud-
hosted 3D game development platform. A real-time collaborative platform for
building, playing and sharing video games and a community hub for game
developers. This is an opportunity to help create the future of game
development. We're a Techstars company with additional funding from 500
Startups.

Our ideal candidate will have already shipped impressive web projects and can
wow me with their technical prowess. You should be an expert in some of these,
capable in a few more and interested to learn the rest:

* Javascript

* Python

* NodeJS

* AngularJS

* MySQL

* MongoDB

* AWS

* HTML/CSS

* Game Development

We're based in London and ideally you are too, though we'll consider remote
workers if you are can convince us.

Email your CV or portfolio to info@playcanvas.com. Some more general info at
[http://blog.playcanvas.com/jobs](http://blog.playcanvas.com/jobs)

------
tt_uiteam
London, UK - TomTom ([http://www.tomtom.jobs](http://www.tomtom.jobs)):
Mobile/Embedded App Development

TomTom continues to leave the rest behind in getting drivers to their
destinations quickly, predictably and always by the fastest route - constantly
adapting to changing traffic conditions along the way.

If you relish the engineering challenge in interpreting complex realtime
information and making it easy for users to understand at a glance, have a
passion for quality and detail, and love working collaboratively with great
engineers and ambitious UX designers, then come join us in London where we're
working on TomTom's next generation UIs for navigation. Bring your platform
and technology spanning mobile & embedded application development skills with
you!

For more info, check out the TomTom job site:
[http://www.tomtom.jobs](http://www.tomtom.jobs) (search for London jobs)

~~~
wmkn
I sincerely hope for everyone applying that the recruitment team at the Tomtom
London office is better at responding to applicants than the Amsterdam office.

I applied at Tomtom, got a positive response, tried to set appointment for
interview, got ignored. Later I learned that a friend also applied for a job
and had a similar experience. Meanwhile the job postings are still up on the
website. So for the sake of Tomtom and the applicants I hope the company
improved their interview process in the last year.

------
jekor
Zalora - [http://jobs.zalora.com/](http://jobs.zalora.com/) \-
Singapore/REMOTE (full-time, Haskell, NixOS)

We're hiring functional programmers for development and DevOps positions. Our
tools of choice are Haskell and NixOS, and we apply purely functional
principles anywhere we can.

You'll be working with an experienced team, but you'll still have the
opportunity to influence the design of our systems. We sell fashion products
online in Southeast Asia, and the work involves building out a new NixOps-
managed network, writing daemons/tools for a service-oriented architecture
(primarily web-based), and the odd data science/machine learning problem (if
that interests you).

We can assist you with relocation to Singapore, or you can work remotely and
travel there occasionally. Apply via our jobs board at
[http://jobs.zalora.com/](http://jobs.zalora.com/)

------
ryanshow
Perkville (Rockridge, CA) - REMOTE OK -
[http://perkville.com](http://perkville.com)

Hi there! We’re Perkville, a startup that’s all about customer loyalty. Using
Perkville, small and medium-sized businesses painlessly set up rewards
programs. Customers earn points for interacting with a business, and can
redeem those points for perks -- a free t-shirt or private lesson, for
example. And we do this with a minimum of pain on the part of the customer and
business. We’ve been around since 2010, and are based out of Rockridge, CA. We
have experience from eBay, LinkedIn, and Yahoo! Our solution is used by
hundreds of thousands of users, and we’re growing fast.

We’re seeking a full stack engineer who’s fluent in the Django framework.

Requirements: You have at least two years of experience developing web
applications with Python/Django ● You’re fluent in the front end technologies
of the web -- HTML, CSS, Javascript ● You’re experienced with front-end
frameworks that make web development a bit easier -- e.g., LESS, jQuery,
Bootstrap You feel right at home with DVCS software such as git or mercurial ●
You’re experienced with application-oriented database management -- creating
tables, optimizing queries, etc. ● You have a track record of writing clean,
wonderful, and maintainable code ● You’re a learner, great communicator, and
passionate about making awesome, fast, useful applications

In addition, experience with the following is a definite plus: Test driven
development ● Linux ● Jinja2 ● uWSGI ● Nginx ● MySQL ● Redis

Perks for You: We’re pre-Series A, which means we’re still small, and that
gives you an opportunity to have a huge impact. We can promise a nice salary,
a great stock package, and a fantastic experience. More benefits are planned
as we grow.

If interested, send an email to jobs@perkville.com with a 1 page résumé

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
axiom
Top Hat - tophat.com - Toronto, Ontario

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles: mobile dev (iOS, Android),
sysadmin/infrastructure developer (rabbitmq, selenium, fabric, ec2), general
web developer (python, django, javascript, node.js.) We also hire interns so
please feel free to apply for that as well.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
valley) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in San Francisco so if
you're really good we would be open to having someone work from there. If
you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to
contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage
the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to mike at tophat dot com.

------
miket
Diffbot - Palo Alto, one block from the Stanford campus. We're applying
computer vision and NLP to web pages to structure data for developers. Read
more here: [http://diffbot.com/company/](http://diffbot.com/company/)

We're looking for full-time and interns for the summer. Write jobs@diffbot.com

------
bijanv
EventMobi - Toronto, ON (Full Time, Intern) -
[http://www.eventmobi.com/careers](http://www.eventmobi.com/careers)

\-----------------------------------------

We at EventMobi develop a suite of platforms to help events & conferences
create their own mobile apps, event registration, and more to manage their
events more easily.

We’re not your typical startup, we’re completely self-funded with a team of 35
in Toronto and Berlin and yet with no outside capital we’re massively
profitable and on an incredible growth path with companies like Intel, Disney
and the Internation Olympics Committe using us for their mobile event app
needs.

We use a distributed SOA architecture exposed through a (Python) RESTful API
to feed our Node & AngularJS applications – from our mobile apps, to the app-
building services, real-time chat / mapping services and tons more.

In the past year we’ve more than tripled our growth & our software now
services 3000+ events and millions of users worldwide. We’re expecting that
growth to continue again (while still being bootstrapped with no funding) and
if you are interested in helping us scale, and meet the next set of
challenges, let’s chat!

We're a very fast-paced company, and we need energetic, creative individuals
looking for an opportunity to grow with a young startup, get your hands dirty,
and provide your insight in all aspects of cloud services, mobile and web
development, and help with every aspect of a startups’ technology
infrastructure. Hopefully you also have some familiarity with our tech stack -
Python, AngularJS, NodeJS, MySQL, Redis, MongoDB, RSpec, Jenkins, Ansible as
our main tools.

You can get to know us better through our video
[http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/#video](http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/#video)
or you can email me to chat more in detail! bijan at eventmobi com

------
lra
New York, NY

Percolate is growing and looking for Pythonista, DBAs, Backboners and
DevOpsers.

Help us bring the best of the technology in the marketing world.

We are all automated and you'll be able to focus on building, not fixing or
firefighting.

Stack: Backbone, Python, Django, Celery, Thrift, SQL, NoSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis,
CFEngine, AWS

Jobs:

\- Backend
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/oZ5AXfwl](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/oZ5AXfwl)

\- Frontend
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/ozkyXfw8](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/ozkyXfw8)

\- DBA
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/oM2EXfw9](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/oM2EXfw9)

\- Infrastructure
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/oVnGXfwF](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/oVnGXfwF)

\- More jobs on
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/)

------
jetcom
Iterable ([http://iterable.com](http://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA

Come join Iterable, the next generation email optimization company. Email
usage is changing, but the technology and capabilities haven't caught up to
the 21st century.

We're a small team of hackers and thinkers who are creating the next
generation email optimization platform. Our team has experience at big tech
companies (Twitter, Google) and we want to bring and improve the technology
that powers user growth and commerce at these places to everyone. This means
writing code that improves the lives of our customers (series seed and series
A companies) and their millions of email subscribers. One of our top level
goals is to build a uniquely fun and growth oriented company culture. This is
a journey, not a rat race.

Knowledge sharing in any capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested
in prediction markets or PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture
techniques or purely functional data structures to others? We pair program,
design together, and generally create a learn-and-teach environment here.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face: \- Scale our API to beyond millions of requests \- Design and write
performant, beautiful interfaces \- Write software to build machine learned
user models \- Make data visualizations for our email and user data \- Design
an immutable infrastructure for our platform

Some aspects of our culture that make us different: \- We are all very focused
on self improvement \- Our company has egalitarian and transparent values:
work when you want, on what you want. \- We are chill and empathetic people \-
The company is completely transparent

You'll get to work with us at our office at Kleiner Perkins' startup
incubation space in SoMa. If this sounds like an interesting opportunity for
you, please email us: YW5kcmV3QGl0ZXJhYmxlLmNvbQ==

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a rapidly growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

We analyze content and advertisements for many of the most trafficked websites
on the Internet. Receiving terabytes of data a day, we measure more than just
clicks and impressions, giving our customers insights with metrics like
viewability, attention and much more. Our client base is growing very quickly.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This helps advertisers, publishers, and
companies throughout the ad-tech ecosystem see the ads their competitors are
running and allows us to estimate each company's online ad footprint. We have
a free product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

We're quickly turning into one of the biggest Python shops in NYC and are
committed to open source technology. We’re growing very quickly and are
looking for engineers in various roles up and down the tech stack to help us
scale. Openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
swarrentek
Chantilly, VA (no remote) - H1B & INTERNS WELCOME

Ruby on Rails & Android Developer

TekMasters is looking for a Developer to join our dynamic Visa Application
Project. We’re working on creating a better system to streamline the Visa
process and get ready rid all the shops that are charging people a lot of
money to process Visa applications internationally. We’re developing an
international VISA application that is being launched in over 48 countries
which is written in Ruby on Rails. This year, we’re looking to launch an
Android native app to enable users to access the application via their phone
which will empower users to understand the process and apply quicker and
cheaper. Our project supports the Department of State and US Embassies and is
fully funded until February 2020. That means even if there’s a government
shutdown, we’re not affected.

This project has a huge impact on all people seeking to work on a temporary or
permanent basis and to date, received over 1.9 million views per day. Due to
the large enterprise level environment, we are focused on continuing our Agile
methodology, bringing it to government contracts to ensure that users have the
best experience with our apps, and there’s less chance of bugs.

We’re looking for junior developer with a passion for technology who want to
learn a variety of different languages and have a passion for development;
before, during, and after graduation from college. If you have either Ruby on
Rails or Android, and a willingness to learn the other, you are more than
welcome to apply.

\- Ideally 1+ years in either of the following: RoR or Android. \- You must be
familiar with a Linux Ubuntu environment, and have the ability to write code
on a Mac. \- You do not need to be a US citizen or have a security clearance
to work on this project, however, this does require you to work on site in
Chantilly, VA the majority of the time.

For more information, contact Shannon at swarren@tekmasters.com or call
703-349-5698.

------
chair6
HP Cloud Security - Seattle, WA or Bristol, England

\----

HP Cloud[1] provides OpenStack[2]-based cloud solutions and services to a wide
range of customers. Our growing Security team is responsible for the security
of the HP Cloud OS[3] product and HP Public Cloud services.

We have several positions open at present:

\- Security Architect [4]

\- Security Engineer (Operations) [5]

\- Application Security Architect [6]

\- Compliance Program Manager [7]

Message me with questions or see more details through the links below.

[1] [http://www.hpcloud.com](http://www.hpcloud.com)

[2] [http://www.openstack.org](http://www.openstack.org)

[3] [http://www8.hp.com/us/en/business-
solutions/solution.html?co...](http://www8.hp.com/us/en/business-
solutions/solution.html?compURI=1421776)

[4]
[http://h30631.www3.hp.com/seattle/engineering/jobid4515682-h...](http://h30631.www3.hp.com/seattle/engineering/jobid4515682-hp-
cloud-security-architect-jobs)

[5]
[http://h30631.www3.hp.com/seattle/engineering/jobid4515684-h...](http://h30631.www3.hp.com/seattle/engineering/jobid4515684-hp-
cloud-security-engineer-\(operations\)-jobs)

[6]
[http://h30631.www3.hp.com/seattle/engineering/jobid4515683-h...](http://h30631.www3.hp.com/seattle/engineering/jobid4515683-hp-
cloud-application-security-architect-jobs)

[7]
[http://h30631.www3.hp.com/seattle/engineering/jobid4515681-h...](http://h30631.www3.hp.com/seattle/engineering/jobid4515681-hp-
cloud-compliance-program-manager-jobs)

------
ganjianwei
Burlingame, CA (between SF and Palo Alto)

TellApart is hiring: Dev ops engineers, Hadoop/data-pipeline engineers, Data
product engineers (personalization products)

TellApart is a ~50 person (20+ engineers) startup
([http://www.tellapart.com/](http://www.tellapart.com/)) that works on real
time personalization for retailers. Here are some specific things we're
working on that folks might find interesting:

\- Rearchitecting our data system to use the lambda architecture
([http://www.manning.com/marz/](http://www.manning.com/marz/)) so we can build
better personalization products on top of retailers' customer data.

\- Building and improving machine learning models to predict user's behavior
and what users want based on a ton of datapoints we collect for hundreds of
millions of users.

{my_username[-3:]}@tellapart.com if you'd like to find out more

------
scottbartell
Plated (New York, NY): Mid-Senior Level Ruby on Rails Developer

\---

Plated is a NYC startup that is redefining the way we eat by reconnecting
people to their food. As our young company is entering a growth stage, we need
to expand our developer team – that’s where you come in!

Why us? This is an excellent opportunity for a seasoned engineer to scale a
product and work with a company early on that will be a household name in 1-2
years. Beyond brute intelligence and problem solving skills, we are looking
for hunger, passion, and a general craving to help build a successful company.

More Info:

[http://www.plated.com](http://www.plated.com)

[http://www.plated.com/press](http://www.plated.com/press)

[http://plated.theresumator.com/apply/kWwrXI/MidSenior-
Level-...](http://plated.theresumator.com/apply/kWwrXI/MidSenior-Level-Ruby-
On-Rails-RoR-Developer.html)

------
jconnolly
TheLadders - New York, NY (Mostly on-site, remote and H1B for the right
candidate)

\---

We're looking primarily for front-end developers to help us build out our
completely redesigned job-matching site. We have openings for back-end and iOS
positions as well.

\--

We're in the sweet spot, not quite a startup and not a giant company. As such,
we have the ability to invest in our engineers: an annual $3K stipend for
training, conferences--whatever grows you. Since we're also not that large,
you'll have your fingerprints all over our product, seeing your designs and
implementation in production. Read about what we do and how we do it:
[http://dev.theladders.com/](http://dev.theladders.com/)

\--

Backbone, SaSS, java, Scala, clojure, MySQL, Couchbase, RabbitMQ and friends
all play a large part in our architecture.

\--

If you're intellectually curious and have a desire to learn (and teach) on a
daily basis, get in touch: jconnolly@theladders.com

------
scattaneo
Sunnyvale, CA (Aruba Networks -
[http://arubanetworks.com/](http://arubanetworks.com/)) Full Time (+ possibly
H1B, for the right candidate) \----

AirWave, the network management for Aruba's wireless hardware products, is
looking for front end and back end developers.

We're looking for people who are strong in either JavaScript (for the front
end) or Perl (for the back end). Both positions require a bit of SQL
knowledge(we use Postgres).

The right candidate works well with others, has experience practicing agile
methodologies, is passionate about beautiful code, and can think creatively
about hard problems.

\------

The boring stuff: You must have a solid grasp of computer science/software
engineering concepts, including common data structures and algorithms and
object-oriented design. You must also be familiar with at least one flavor of
Linux (preferably CentOS/RHEL) and be completely at home on the UNIX command
line.

Nice-to-haves: the more of these you can check off, the better (we are looking
for both front end and back end engineers, so it's ok if you lean one way or
the other):

\- scripting languages (particularly perl)

\- detailed knowledge of common networking protocols (including SNMP and HTTP)

\- version control systems (preferably svn)

\- SQL databases (preferably Postgres)

\- multi-server high availability/failover architecture

\- web stack (HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ajax, Apache)

\- JS frameworks (especially Google Closure)

\- system administration/configuration of anything mentioned above

\- passion for craft beer and or home brewing

\- nerf darts

To apply, please send your resume in plain text or PDF format only to airwave-
resumes (at) arubanetworks.com

------
sidred123
New York, NY | Amplify Education Inc.

[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH14/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp?o...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH14/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp?org=WIRELESSGENERATION&cws=1)

Amplify is dedicated to transforming the K–12 classroom experience and
empowering teachers, students and parents in new ways. We’re looking for other
believers, innovators and optimists to join us in creating the digital
products and services to realize this vision.

H1B OK.

We are looking to fill multiple positions for Software, Security, Systems and
Front End Engineers, Designers, Editors and others for our Brooklyn and
Manhattan offices.

If interested, email your resume to snallu@amplify.com.

Note: Experience with AWS, MongoDB, AMQP is not required, but if you have
experience with those technologies, please do mention that in your resume as
some positions find those technologies useful.

------
mattsears
Dayton, Ohio | Littlelines

([http://littlelines.com](http://littlelines.com))

Littlelines is looking for Front-end and Ruby on Rails developers to work with
us in our spanking new headquarters or possibly remote.

We're a small and talented team of designers and developers that love making
clients happy. You'll have the opportunity to learn, hone your skills, and
contribute valuable work to real projects. We work exclusively on Rails web
applications, so some familiarity with Rails views and how a Rails project is
set up is a plus. Ideal candidates will be able to work with us at our
headquarters.

Responsibilities: Directly providing assistance to existing clients with day-
to-day technical needs. Collaborating closely with our designers and other
developers.

Our Stack: Ruby / Rails Elixir Coffeescript Sass / Haml Angular.js

If you're interested or have questions, email me at matt@littlelines.com.

------
knes
Pusher - [http://pusher.com/jobs](http://pusher.com/jobs) \- London, United
Kingdom

Pusher is a uniquely techy London company with a large and growing global user
base and we are looking to hire a Lead Designer, Growth Engineers and Platform
Engineers among other positions (
[http://pusher.com/jobs](http://pusher.com/jobs) ).

Our company's vision is to help stop developers reinventing the wheel when it
comes to software, and help them focus their time and energy into valuable and
meaningful work. We’re growing quickly and there’s much to be done.

We have currently a couple of open positions:

* Lead Designer: Join us as our first in house designer and you’ll have the opportunity to evolve our brand as well as the experience of the product itself. More info @ [http://pusher.com/jobs/lead_designer](http://pusher.com/jobs/lead_designer)

* Platform Engineer : The current Pusher platform is only the start of our plans. We're looking for engineers who can help us build out our platform and help shape the way software is produce. More info @ [http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer](http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer)

* Growth Engineer : Engineers on the Growth team are responsible for iterating on, experimenting with, and devising new strategies for growing Pusher. Growth engineers care not just about technology — but ultimately the problems it can solve; they care about creating experiences that delight our users; and, they are comfortable at all levels of the stack. More info @ [http://pusher.com/jobs/special_developer](http://pusher.com/jobs/special_developer)

We are also always keen on interns (paid) and we have other open positions.
[http://pusher.com/jobs](http://pusher.com/jobs)

------
jeffschenck
CHEWSE - San Francisco, CA - Full Time

We're Chewse, and we make ordering office lunches a delight. We believe good
food is a powerful force for uniting people, and we want to wield it to build
stronger communities everywhere.

We are a young startup and a small, passionate team that’s hungry to tackle
really big problems. We’re located in a work loft in San Francisco’s SOMA
neighborhood. We have a kitchen. (And we like to use it.)

We're hiring for two positions:

FULL-STACK ENGINEER: [https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/full-stack-
engineer/](https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/full-stack-engineer/)

JAVASCRIPT ENGINEER: [https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/ux-and-javascript-
engineer/](https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/ux-and-javascript-engineer/)

If you're passionate about good food and good people, reach out — I'm eager to
hear from you!

------
helloshow-
Lead Developer- Rails + AngularJS (Ft. Lauderdale or Remote)

Hello Show is modernizing a key workflow for real estate agents. The current
market for real estate technology is vastly underserved and Hello Show is
building the tools agents need and deserve.

We have an expert team, we have great investors, and we are ready to hire an
A+ technical lead. Working with us will not only be an opportunity for
professional and personal growth, but an opportunity to become an innovator
and thought leader in a rapidly evolving industry.

With our product in development, we already have beta customers who have
fallen in love and are anxious to sign up now! We are building a great product
because we are obsessed with validation, user experience, and testing. We are
a results and data driven team, and use Agile/SCRUM processes to build.

Skills & Requirements:

\- Ruby on Rails expert \- Javascript expert \- Experience with Angular.js or
similar frameworks, and Node.js \- Expert writing and interfacing with APIs \-
Strong HTML 5 and CSS skills \- Focus on test driven development \-
Appreciation for Web Accessibility and how that should translate to code. \-
Insane attention to detail \- Desire and ability to continuously learn and
implement new technologies \- Effective communication with team members,
focusing on project requirements, capabilities, and schedule \- Love of
building products that people love

If you are not driven and a life-long learner, this is not the job for you!

Your competitive salary will be supplemented with stock options. You are also
welcome to work remotely.

\--

To apply, send an email to join@helloshow.com. Be sure to reference the job
posting and where you came across it. Please provide any information that will
help us in our decision process (resume, portfolio, github, etc…). If you seem
like a good fit, we will want you to come by for a face-to-face interview or
chat on skype. We are looking forward to hearing from you.

------
twovi
Codero Hosting (www.codero.com)

Software Developer (Austin/Kansas City) -
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/codero/software-developer-
cloud...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/codero/software-developer-
cloud/dK5lViFSer46ODeJe9fLhG?Board=Indeed&PID=1558311)

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/codero/software-developer-
cloud...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/codero/software-developer-cloud-entry-
level/bozHh6FSir44eaeJe9fLhG?Board=Indeed&PID=1558320)

Customer Support Manager at Codero in Austin, TX
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/codero/dedicated-hosting-
custom...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/codero/dedicated-hosting-customer-
support-manager/b7VbS2CyKr46wZiGakhP3Q?Board=Indeed&PID=1532132)

And we are always looking for great DevOps members.

------
meaydinli
Android/Java Developer, Chicago (downtown), H1B sponsorship available for the
right candidate.

We are looking for new teammates who will join the existing Android team to
design and develop native Android applications for several companies, paving
the way for the much needed technological advancements in the entertainment
industry. Our client roster includes the biggest names such xFinity, Paramount
and others. Your every contribution will impact hundreds of thousands of
people around the globe. Content Direct has a very laid back personality, with
a touch of startup culture while having the stability and the backing of a
large enterprise.

Content Direct solution empowers the top brands in media and entertainment to
easily and effectively market, monetize and manage their premium digital
content and customers. Content Direct is offered as either a set of software
services or as an integrated solution, and allows content companies of all
sizes to increase the value and return of every content transaction. The
solution supports virtually all content types and commerce models, marketing
promotions, partner management, financial management, reporting, and
analytics.

Our Android/Java Developer will take part in the design and development of
applications utilizing multiple technologies and platforms. Translates
requirements into effective, intuitive, and responsive user interfaces.
Collaborates with developers, testers, clients, users and cross functional
teams to continuously enhance the usability of applications. Works under
minimal supervision on complex projects. You will be helping out on the
project from the first day and your teammates will be there right alongside
you, should you need any help or mentorship.

\- 3+ years of Java and Eclipse IDE experience

\- 1+ years of experience with the Android SDK preferred

\- Experience building apps that communicate with RESTful services

\- Experience in Object-Oriented Design, Data Structures, Algorithm Design,
Problem Solving, Complexity Analysis and Debugging

\- Experience in building and maintaining automated build and deployment
processes preferred

\- Roku and Smart TV development experience preferred

* Find more about us at [http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html](http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html)

* Send us an email at Tiffany.Ingersoll@csgi.com and you will be put in touch with our engineers!

------
robbiemitchell
Knewton

New York, NY (Union Square) - full-time

Knewton personalizes digital course materials by figuring out exactly what a
student knows and what she should do right now. Knewton provides the tools and
infrastructure needed to create continuously adaptive learning applications
driven by real-time proficiency estimation, activity recommendations, concept-
level analytics, and more.

Knewton has been recognized globally as a "Technology Pioneer" (World Economic
Forum in Davos) and one of the world's "50 Most Innovative Companies" (Fast
Company). Global leaders Pearson, Houghton Mifflin Harcourt, Cengage,
Macmillan Education, Cambridge University Press, and more have already signed
on and are now integrating the Knewton API into their products. More at
[http://www.knewton.com/about/press/](http://www.knewton.com/about/press/)

\-----------------------------------

[http://www.knewton.com/careers/](http://www.knewton.com/careers/)

Some specific openings:

* Mathematics Content Expert - Adaptive Instruction - [http://bit.ly/1dUmMfQ](http://bit.ly/1dUmMfQ)

* Data Scientist - [http://bit.ly/1ijlYXc](http://bit.ly/1ijlYXc)

* Lead Software Engineer - Full Stack - [http://bit.ly/1fw9TNg](http://bit.ly/1fw9TNg)

* Senior Software Engineer - Natural Language Processing - [http://bit.ly/1b8rmJD](http://bit.ly/1b8rmJD)

* Senior Software Engineer - Java, NoSQL - [http://bit.ly/1dgCL86](http://bit.ly/1dgCL86)

* Software Engineering Internship - [http://bit.ly/1cTBTaP](http://bit.ly/1cTBTaP)

* System Administrator - [http://bit.ly/Ll9PF0](http://bit.ly/Ll9PF0)

* Senior Project Manager - [http://bit.ly/1i3cONJ](http://bit.ly/1i3cONJ)

* Senior Product Manager, Analytics - [http://bit.ly/InFqoH](http://bit.ly/InFqoH)

\--> For more follow
[http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs](http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs)

------
firepoet
Chicago - OpinionLab - [http://www.opinionlab.com/senior-rails-
engineer/](http://www.opinionlab.com/senior-rails-engineer/)

OpinionLab is seeking a Senior Rails Engineer with strong development skills
to join our Chicago, IL based Product Development team.

As a member of our Product Development team, you will play a critical role in
the architecture, design, development, and deployment of OpinionLab’s web-
based applications and services. You will be part of a high-visibility agile
development team empowered to deliver high-quality, innovative, and market
leading voice-of-customer data acquisition and feedback intelligence
solutions. If you thrive in a collaborative, fast-paced, get-it-done
environment and want to be a part of one of Chicago’s most innovative
companies, we want to speak with you!

------
BdeUtra
London, UK | www.letolab.com | Full Stack Web Developer

We're on a hunt for:

Dedicated web developer to join our growing team, based in the middle of the
sought after Silicon Roundabout area, just opposite Google Campus in London.
Taking into account our focus on innovation and the pace of work, we're
looking for an open-minded, flexible, and adaptable to change individual with
a professional attitude to work. Required Skills

Knowledge of:

    
    
        * Fluency in Python and JS
        * Exposure to OOP and Functional Programing
        * Good knowledge of HTML/CSS
        * Django web framework
        * Git
    

Extra points:

    
    
        * Knowledge of other languages (e.g Go)
        * Node.js
        * Exposure to evented/asynchronous patterns
        * Client side JS frameworks (backbone, angular, react, etc)
        * TDD
    

In return you get:

    
    
        * Competitive salary
        * Rewards and recognition
        * Work in experienced & agile team
        * Opportunity to work closely with London-based and international startups
        * Opportunity to attend multiple tech events in the UK and abroad
        * The latest technologies and devices to assist in your work	 	
        * Friday beers, Fifa, and much much more!
    

About Leto:

Leto is a digital innovation agency that works with startups and enterprises.
It helps to build and scale up new ventures and provides all kinds of services
from IT consultancy, to branding, design and application development. Leto is
also involved in various startup and technology events around Europe and
London particularly, having presented at conferences and summits, as well as
having recently run a pan-european startup competition
StartupRally([http://startuprally.org](http://startuprally.org)).

If all of the above sounds cool to you – we want to hear from you asap! Drop
an email with your CV attached to team@letolab.com. Please remember to include
some links to show off your work (e.g. github, bitbucket).

------
danhoc01
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA (SoMa)

With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are instantly connected
to nearby drivers. We currently operate in cities all across the country, and
with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide!

If growth excites you, this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineer
      - Senior Web Developer
      - Android Engineer
      - iOS Engineer
      - DevOps Engineer
      - Data Architect
      - Data Scientist
      - Technical Recruiter
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS

Interested? dhochman a/t lyft d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or a Hangout to
discuss. Incredible team, top medical & dental, open vacation policy, catered
lunches, snacks, dogs, equipment, etc.

------
skrebbel
Izooble - Eindhoven, The Netherlands

Looking for an experienced full-stack web developer.

At Izooble, we believe that the best programmers are all-rounders. We're
currently in the going through a total rebuild of our architecture and
technology, while we're re-targeting our app to the web. You would be involved
in all aspects of this responsive, mobile-first web application. We are re-
inventing product search, which means a large amount of challenging problems
related to data and search technology. The vast majority of technical
decisions on both the front-end and the back-end are still to be made, so you
will be able to have a major influence on the Izooble app and business.

The dev team is small, currently consisting of 6 people, including 3 great
interns.

What we're looking for in a candidate:

    
    
        * Allrounder: a wish to do both front-end and back-end programming.
        * Experience with at least 2 programming languages and a wish to learn more. 
        * A strong interest in software design and architecture. 
          Demonstrable experience with architecture, or a deep desire to learn.
        * We care deeply about a good user experience, and we expect that you can 
          think along.
          with the designers and concept developers on this.
        * Interest in coaching and supporting interns. Bring good engineering 
          practices with you and teach them to the team.
    

Izooble is a Social Recommendation Platform for products in which people use
their social networks to ﬁnd, share and buy products online. With Izooble,
users get 100% personalized search results and 100% relevant content in their
wall, without privacy issues and free of advertisements.

We're organised as a distributed company, currently with people in the
Netherlands, Portugal and Poland. Anyone with a permit to work in the EU can
apply, as long as they're willing to come over to Eindhoven every month or so.

More info on [http://izooble.com/jobs.html](http://izooble.com/jobs.html)

------
gregcohn
Los Angeles, CA

Ad Hoc Labs is the maker of the privacy and temporary phone number app Burner
([http://burnerapp.com](http://burnerapp.com)). We are a small team of very
talented and driven engineers from companies like Yahoo!, Nokia, Amazon,
Whisper, and Grindr, all passionate about empowering mobile users to take
control of their privacy and communications. We believe this is a very large
market and are backed in our vision by some of the best venture firms in the
business, including Venrock, Founder Collective, 500 startups, and many
notable angel investors.

Seeking a Senior Platform Engineer, an Android developer, and a Startup
Assistant. Details:
[http://web.burnerapp.com/careers/](http://web.burnerapp.com/careers/)

------
late2part
Aruba Networks - [http://arubanetworks.com/](http://arubanetworks.com/) \-
FullTime - Sunnyvale, CA or REMOTE

Aruba networks is hiring awesome devops systems folks and great python,
angular, flask, data folks to help us build great online cloud apps.

Come join a fun team with the stability of a mature company and the can-do
attitude of a startup.

Jobs are here -
[https://career4.successfactors.com/career?company=aruba](https://career4.successfactors.com/career?company=aruba)

The one I'm hiring for is here:
[http://tinyurl.com/arubadevops-2014-02](http://tinyurl.com/arubadevops-2014-02)

You can mail me directly ahannan@arubanetworks.com with any questions, or send
me a resume and introduction or through the linkedin process.

------
gozmike
Radialpoint - Montreal, Canada - Director of Marketing

A great customer experience isn’t possible without a great support experience.
That’s why Radialpoint is developing solutions that make technical support
instant and complete.

We're a well funded, profitable, tech company out of Montreal with a serious
startup culture. Looking to hire a marketer who's run a successful SaaS
program before (either as an employee or as a founder) to join our product
management and marketing team focussed on new lines of business like
SupportKit
([http://supportkit.radialpoint.com](http://supportkit.radialpoint.com)) and
others.

E-mail me directly at michael.gozzo@radialpoint.com if you'd like to know
more. Open to hiring from anywhere in NA to work in Montreal (an awesome
city!)

------
seanmccann
San Francisco

Intrans

Ruby Engineer

The last 50 years have seen the reinvention of almost every major industry
except for one: Trucking. Intrans is here to change that. We've deployed the
world's first mobile platform for on-demand freight shipping.

Over 30 billion dollars a month is spent on trucking freight around the US.
Without trucks, the country would grind to a halt overnight. In such a massive
market, it's hard to believe that the entire industry still runs on landlines
and fax machines. We are changing that by using location-based technology to
automatically match supply and demand.

We're a team of 10 and have been around for over two years. We're growing
quickly and looking for a Ruby engineer to join us.

If you're ready to be part of this industrial transformation, send your resume
and GitHub profile to sean@intrans.com.

------
blatherard
Unlockable - [http://unlockable.com/](http://unlockable.com/) \- New York City
(No remote or H1B)

Position: CTO

Unlockable (unlockable.com) is a seed-funded company looking for the leader of
our tech team. You are: a true full-stack engineer who has conceived, built,
and launched your own projects. You have effectively managed and delegated to
a team and to yourself. You’ll be the captain of the ship, getting it where it
needs to be, on time and on budget. Your job will be to invent your role and
build the team that allows you to fill it. You don't want to be the "tech guy"
working with "business guys." You and the two founders will be the executive
team, and together we'll all make decisions about the business.

Our Mission

Developers, publishers, and all sellers of digital content are missing out on
billions of dollars. That’s because an enormous share of their audience —
often greater than 90% — stops at the paywall. Unlockable helps change the
equation for selling digital media, from games to apps to streaming services
and beyond: by letting people pay with their time in a fun, ad-supported
experience.

Our Product

Unlockable lets people pay for content by playing ad-based games. Anywhere a
"Buy" button can go, an "Unlock” button can go next to it. All of our games
use only existing video ads with no additional production, making it extremely
easy for brands to get started. Publishers can earn more revenue from their
existing audience, brands get guaranteed engagement on existing video, and
players get a free way to access paid content. See a walkthrough (narrated by
Zach, the CEO) here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV7lMxGMHaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV7lMxGMHaI)

Our Progress

We have an upcoming launch with one of the largest mobile gaming companies in
the world, with over 1 million downloads per day.

If you're interested or have questions, email me at paul@unlockable.com.

------
westi
Worldwide Telecommute / REMOTE Automattic is currently hiring for a variety of
positions

We are passionate about making the web a better place and are strong believers
in Open Source. We build WordPress.com, contribute to the WordPress Open
Source project ([http://wordpress.org](http://wordpress.org)) and work on a
lot of other really cool stuff including CloudUp, Gravatar and Akismet.

Join us if you are passionate about making the web a better place.

If you like solving interesting problems in different ways, are passionate
about giving people the platform to share their knowledge, views etc we would
loves to here from you :)

Head here to read more - [http://automattic.com/work-with-
us/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/)

~~~
codez
I pinged an email through some time last week I believe. Waiting on my reply,
think the site said it can take up to two weeks.

~~~
westi
Good luck.

------
robinwarren
Taunton UK - Covalent Software

A small business in South West England, and a great place to work if you're
based anywhere from Bristol to Exeter.

We are currently transitioning between a thick client hosted product and a new
browser-based version. Work will be on the browser product, the thick client
being phased out as we migrate functionality across. We are looking to hire a
motivated developer to join the team and hit the ground running. This is a
chance to join a strong team moving an existing product to the browser and
adopting what new technologies make sense along the way.

We use Java (Play Framework) on the backend and Twitter Bootstrap for base CSS
alongside JQuery, Knockout and other JavaScript libraries on the front-end.

Interested? drop me an email robin.warren [at] covalentsoftware.com

------
quovo
New York City

Quovo: full-stack data mining specialist

Freelance, part-time, intern welcome, possibly transitioning to full time

Quovo is a FinTech Big Data startup (lots of jargon there, we know) that
performs aggregation and analytics for investment advisors, foundations, hedge
funds, and even everyday investors. Learn more about us at (www.quovo.com).

We're looking for a full-stack developer to work specifically on data mining
projects such as screen scraping, website crawling, DOM parsing, etc. Fancy
yourself a bit of a hacker? This is the job for you.

Skills and experience:

\- Strong understanding of HTTP and webservers

\- HTML scraping and other data mining/retrieval experience

\- Strong regular expression skills

\- PHP, C++, JS knowledge (or similar languages)

\- Familiarity with HAR, XPATH, jQuery

Email info@quovo.com with a resume and description of relevant experience, and
we'll take it from there...

------
BrandonSmith
Republic Wireless - Raleigh/Durham, NC

 _About us_

Republic Wireless, a division of Bandwidth.com, is the nation's first WiFi-
based cell phone service. We launched Republic to unprecedented national
attention for a new wireless provider.

Our development team has changed the wireless industry, introducing the first
widely-deployed WiFi to cellular call handover. We want you to join us to
solve hard problems.

We are actively hiring for the following positions:

 _Web Developer_

Join our Web/Front-end Engineering team to help define and build out our
modern Web application platform. Right away you’ll use your deep HTML, CSS,
and JavaScript expertise to work on Angular and Backbone apps.

 _Android Developer_

Join our Device/Front-end Engineering team to build out the apps that
differentiate Republic from traditional carriers. We've got a lot of ideas to
integrate stupid phone tricks directly on the phone. (Think native Google
Voice).

 _UI Tester_

Join our Test team to break stuff. Native app, hybrid mobile app, and Web app
automation. We've got it all.

 _DevOps_

Join our DevOps team and help us scale.

E-mail hackernews@bandwidth.com with your details and let's get talking.

A few reviews about Republic:

[http://allthingsd.com/20131126/smartphone-with-wi-fi-
smarts/](http://allthingsd.com/20131126/smartphone-with-wi-fi-smarts/)

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/14/5105230/with-plans-
starti...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/14/5105230/with-plans-starting-
at-5-republic-wireless-looks-more-un-carrier-than-t-mobile)

[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230328150...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303281504579222131917130744)

------
zachsnow
Full time, on-site engineer (San Francisco, CA) focused on the front-end of
fareharbor.com

\---

FareHarbor is a SaaS business focused on the activities and tourism industry.
We've been growing like mad and enjoying the challenges of rising to the
challenge. And our sales team is based in Hawaii, so occasional trips to the
islands are, sadly, a reality :)

\---

If:

* You enjoy front-end development

* You’ve toyed around with – or, preferably, are in love with – AngularJS

* You can easily map designs at any level (pixels, pen and paper, or just a proposal) to HTML/CSS/JS

* You can get familiar with a new codebase, accept its faults, and focus on moving it forward

* Testing isn’t just a thing that other people do

Then:

* Email us at jobs@fareharbor.com

* Include a link to your website, a portfolio, your contributions to open-source projects, or any of the above.

++:

* Python + Django

* Ops experience, Ansible

* Solid design sense

* Surfer

\---

Stop by aloha.fareharbor.com/jobs/ or just say hi, send me an email at
z@fareharbor.com!

------
styloot
Pune, India - Fulltime.

Co-Founder of Styloot.com here.

Styloot.com, is a visual search engine for fashion. At 1.2 Million SKUs and
4000+ brands, we carry slightly more women apparel than Amazon and twice as
many shoes as Zappos. Our patented technology already powers some of the
largest media and commerce companies of the world.

If fashion is not your thing, but machine learning is, you will find our work
equally exciting :). We have produce patent-worthy work in various aspects of
ML.

We are looking to hire Python, Javascript and Front End developers.

You will be working directly with the product and will be making decisions
that directly influence the site.

You must love coding and should be at home with fellow hackers - everything
else we can work around.

You must have a github repo that you are proud of.

Email us if interested - jobs at styloot.com.

------
wmaiouiru
Downtown Vegas, Front-end Developer (Full-Time, Part-Time, Intern) Local Only

I am the CTO of Macho, a multi-modal travel search engine startup with market
focus in the US. We are batch 2 of progression labs (progressionlabs.com) in
downtown vegas. We are looking for a intern/part-time/full-time Front-End
Developer in downtown vegas. Currently, we have a prototype
(www.travelmacho.com), but we would like to have a front-end developer to work
with us to speed up the process of rapid prototyping to make it awesome.
Ideally, we would like to have someone that has some experience, but if you
know some javascript that will suffice. If you know anyone or interested,
please email us at jobs@travelmacho.com Thank you!

------
samingrassia
We are currently a team of two (one sales and one engineer) working on ad
campaign optimization for internet retailers.

Data Scientist @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least two of these (Python, R, SQL)

\- have worked on large data sets (>1TB)

\- use git

\- worked with scikit, panadas, numpy, pig

\- built cool things on top of AWS

\- extra points if you have good understanding of internet ads/adtech industry
in general and some of the core problems related to campaign optimization

Full-stack Engineer/Data Engineer @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least one of these (Python, NodeJS)

\- use git

\- have built production crawling/scraping/indexing code

\- have built production ETL code

\- have built production dashboards and reporting

\- extra points if you have done stuff with D3.js or other data visualization

\- built cool things on top of AWS

Us:

\- bootstrapped

\- profitable

\- distributed team

\- SF and Boston based

email me sam@adchemix.com or connect with me on linkedin
www.linkedin.com/in/samingrassia/

------
lknix
Big Data/Distributed Systems Software Engineer

AppMonsta - REMOTE

AppMonsta collects massive amounts of data about mobile apps and turns it into
actionable metrics for a wide variety of business customers ranging from
investors to health care companies to startups. We really love data, building
distributed systems, and helping people understand complicated market dynamics
through our data.

We're looking for a distributed systems/big data software engineer to join our
distributed team. You'll take ownership of our crawl & data pipeline, keeping
them running with high uptime, scaling them up to handle load, and adding new
data sources and new features to help our customers make even better
decisions. Experience with distributed systems and/or big data is a huge bonus
- we're looking for people that have a good intuition about what good
architecture looks like, and who can grow into leadership roles.

Our current tech stack is mostly Python, Linux, AWS (EC2, S3, & EMR mostly),
MongoDB, Celery and Redis. If you haven't worked with individual pieces of
this before it's fine - we like working with smart people that are comfortable
working in a distributed systems/big data/cloud environment. We're happy to
help you get up to speed with anything you haven't seen before. We practice
peer code review and continuous deployment on all our code and systems.

Our entire team works remotely. We're very flexible about where and when you
work, as long as you ship code, keep systems online, and are reachable by
other team members for part of the day. We stay in touch via a team chatroom
and weekly team video chats, with impromptu 1-on-1 video chats whenever
there's a detailed issue to discuss. To make this work, you'll need to be in a
compatible timezone (between PDT(UTC-08) and CET(UTC+1)), and be very fluent
writing and speaking English. Like getting out of the house to work? Ask about
our mobile Internet subsidy:)

This is a full time, longterm opportunity. If this sounds exciting, send us an
email at jobs@appmonsta.com, and we can get the conversation started.

------
dberg
HuffingtonPost - NYC

Be part of the growing engineering team transforming the Huffington Post into
a next generation social news platform. Looking for energetic, passionate
engineers who love to collaborate, move quickly and build amazing products and
solve very high traffic problems at scale.

We are looking for front and backend engineers who have a strong background in
any of these languages: Scala, Java, PHP, Ruby, JS MVC Frameworks like Angular
and Backbone. Experience with large scale and high throughput environments is
a definite plus.

Job listsings here - [https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-
Jobs](https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-Jobs)

Email us at developer@huffingtonpost.com if interested

------
lramirez
Santa Barbara, CA - PHP Developer

Is LAMP more than just an appliance in your living room? Is Ajax more than
just a powdered household cleaner? Do you count electric sheep? Well then my
friend, have we got a job for you! Join our team of adept developer ninjas as
they grow our core code base by constantly optimizing our existing code while
adding new and exciting Web 3.0 features! Additionally, you’ll be helping us
with our client email delivery by handling bounces accurately and instantly,
identifying and stomping out spam, and extending the current toolset that we
offer to our clients! It is truly nerd-vana. Duties: ·Collaborate with the
team to solve problems ·Track down and squash bugs when discovered or
reported. ·Work with product team to architect, develop and deploy new
features ·Improve existing code base by discovering and re-factoring speed
bottlenecks, ensuring clean MVC and object-oriented architecture throughout,
etc. ·Research, architect, and port localized data file system to distributed
content delivery network (CDN). ·Research, test, and deploy portions of our
system for hosting via AWS. ·Monitor and improve algorithms to improve speed
and delivery response ·Build scripts to improve workflow for delivery admin
·Design and implement queuing algorithm to minimize delivery latency while
under load ·Brainstorm caching schemes for quick delivery of email to MTA
·Research, identify patterns, and develop algorithms to find and stop email
abusers ·Convert infrastructure to scale seamlessly from 3000 accounts to 100k
accounts ·Integrate 3rd party email testing and rendering services to provide
customer feedback Also: ·Review customer feedback and develop reporting system
improvements ·Design database queries to improve speed and capability of our
reporting engine ·Design front-end data display tools for end-users, including
scheduled reports via email, PDF, and more ·Work with database engineer to
develop real-time, live reporting for various datasets such as sales and lead
flow ·Develop internal statistics to monitor system and feature usage and
display on company dashboard

Apply at: recruiting@ontraport.com
[http://ontraportcareers.com/](http://ontraportcareers.com/)

------
kvogt
At Cruise (San Francisco), we're taking the pain out of your commute. How? By
making your car drive itself.

We're hiring machine learning experts, machine vision experts, and smart
hackers. Also looking for a mechanical engineer and industrial designer.

Email kyle@getcruise.com

------
stanshch
The Area: Software Engineering

Axial’s engineers develop technology to drive the transformation and
democratization of modern capital markets. In addition to leveraging and
building search technology to transform an entire industry, our engineers use
their skills to advance our data, social and other technology-driven product
strategies and initiatives.

The Role

As a Front-End Engineer at Axial, you’re responsible for developing and
refining the client-facing HTML, Javascript and CSS portions of our platform.
We’re a tight-knit team here so collaboration is a must. You'll be building
technology hands-on with a small product and design team, and be responsible
for prototyping and creating responsive and elegant UIs to drive site
engagement and manageability.

You’ll also be working to help us improve our service aggregators,
applications templating, and client-side libraries, and to extend and improve
the power and scale of the Axial platform. You will be challenged to
deconstruct designs into fine-grained, distributed modules capable of reuse in
any portion of our platform.

You’ll be challenged to engineer great, sustainable technology at high speed,
but that’s okay ‘cause you’re a champ.

The benefits of being an Axialite ... we are building something very important
the team you're joining is pretty darn good and getting better with every new
hire we pay people what they're worth, not what we can get away with stocked
and ever-expanding technical library onsite stocked fridge and bottomless
coffee bike-friendly good location w/ roof in the Flatiron Desired Skills and
Experience We look for technologists who:

\- Are expert at working with JavaScript, HTML, and CSS \- Are intimately
familiar with browser quirks \- Love creating well-crafted interfaces and
elegant web UI’s \- Communicate and collaborate well

Bonus points for:

\- Bootstrap, jQuery, or Django \- Experience developing in *NIX environments
\- Experience with a non-JavaScript programming language (python, php, ruby,
perl, sh)

Reach out to stan@axial.net with your resume if interested in hearing more.

------
shad0wfax
Ensighten
([http://ensighten.com/company/careers/engineering](http://ensighten.com/company/careers/engineering))
Cupertino, CA. H1-B transfer okay.

We are building some interesting products in the Tag management and web
analytics space. Most of our customers are enterprise companies and are in
Fortune 500 list.

We're looking for talented senior backend engineers (JS/NodeJS + JVM), and
senior frontend engineers (JS).

If you are interested, please send your Resume to careers@ensighten.com and
don't forget to include your /github/bitbucket/etc with it. Lead with the
subject line: [Hackernews] followed by the position from the careers page.

------
OneMed
San Francisco, CA

\--

Design-Oriented iOS Engineer One Medical Group

We’re a tech company that delivers primary care. We seek a creative iOS
engineer to join us in building our platform of digital health solutions to
power our growing network of medical practices.

One Medical is a next-generation network of primary care practices designed to
reinvent what health care should be. Using technology and process redesign,
patients receive a convenient, accessible, and transparent health care
experience that’s really unlike any other. Our offices are in San Francisco,
New York City, Boston, Chicago, and Washington DC, and we’re expanding.

We offer the opportunity to work on solving a fantastic blend of compelling
problems. These include mobile diagnosis and treatment; health data
visualization and interactivity; video and device integration,
social/behavioral change, monitors/sensors and more. Plus the ability to
create innovations that truly impact people’s lives.

You Have:

\--Rich iOS development skills including, of course, Objective-C, UIKit and
Storyboarding but also consuming RESTful APIs, Core Data, Core Animation,
AFNetworking and similar such. \--Published apps in the AppStore with
impressive ratings / ranking \--3 - 5+ years industry experience, principally
in consumer product space

You Are:

\--Happiest innovating with Engineering, Product and Design folks. \--Driven
to engineer crisp, performant code \--Prone to moments of outstanding creative
genius

Our Tech:

\--Native iOS apps talking to Rails stack via in-house REST API \--Agile;
Continuous Integration; Pivotal Tracker \--Lean UX; In Situ User Testing and
Design Iterations

We Offer:

\--Competitive compensation and above average benefits including One Medical
care \--Downtown San Francisco location (352 yards / 3 minutes from Montgomery
St. station) \--Internal hackathons, quarterly team offsites, personal
development budget \--People you're happy to see every day \--Opportunity to
change the world

Contact: mobile@onemedical.com

------
akh
RightScale - Edinburgh, Scotland

We recently launched our new product - RightScale Cloud Analytics - taking a
lot of what we had in PlanForCloud and rebuilding it from the ground-up:
[http://www.rightscale.com/blog/cloud-cost-
analysis/introduci...](http://www.rightscale.com/blog/cloud-cost-
analysis/introducing-cloud-analytics-better-way-manage-cloud-costs)

We're looking for Software Engineering Interns, see
[http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/8412/software-
engine...](http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/8412/software-engineer-
railsangularjs-at-rightscale/) for more info.

------
Reclix
CourseHorse (New York, NY) | FULL TIME |
[https://coursehorse.com/hiring](https://coursehorse.com/hiring)

Amazon for Education: We're the first marketplace that helps people discover,
compare & enroll in trusted local classes (from casual classes like cooking,
art & Spanish, to professional programs like finance, writing & programming).

We're seeking: SR ENGINEERS: Creative, indomitable. | DIRECT SALES: Driven,
tenacious. | GROWTH HACKERS: Proven, quantitative. | CUSTOMER SERVICE:
Friendly, passionate.

Let the beauty we love be what we do:
[https://coursehorse.com/hiring](https://coursehorse.com/hiring)

------
marcoherbst
Dublin, Ireland. ( CTO for Evercam, an IP Camera Developer Platform )

We're building www.evercam.io an API that makes it easy to develop for
cameras. Initially IP cameras, but in principal any type of camera.

The task is challenging and the opportunity is large. The Internet of Things
needs a visual cortex.

We're a team of 8. 4 coders and 4 non-coders. We're looking for a strong CTO
type who can also code. The stack is Ruby based.

Significant equity & a decent salary on offer.

Read all about it: [http://apievangelist.com/2014/01/21/a-world-where-every-
came...](http://apievangelist.com/2014/01/21/a-world-where-every-camera-is-
connected-to-the-internet-via-apis/)

------
medwezys
Ruby on Rails developers in London and New York time zones (fulltime)

AlphaSights is looking for passionate developers who can write clean and
maintainable code that creates business value. We manage our own time and get
involved into more business areas than just writing code. Join us!

London: [http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/london/ruby-
on-...](http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/london/ruby-on-rails-
developer)

New York: [http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/new-
york/ruby-o...](http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/new-york/ruby-on-
rails-developer)

------
camara
CS Disco Inc. - csdisco.com/jobs - Houston, Texas

Disco is a VC-backed startup that makes ediscovery software for lawyers. 5 of
the top 50 law firms and 2 of the top 5 insurance companies in the world use
Disco to find evidence faster in major cases and investigations.

We are hiring engineers (C# .NET, Lucene, RavenDB, HTML5), lawyers (commercial
litigators, for customer-facing and product roles), and salespeople (with
experience selling into the legal vertical).

The team (csdisco.com/about) includes a YC W11 alum, the former CTO of Sonic
Foundry, and alumni of Vinson & Elkins, Hogan Lovells, Pillsbury Winthrop,
Camara & Sibley, Fulbright & Jaworski, and Dewey & LeBoeuf.

------
cchristie13
Ooyala is hiring! Come work in the future and help change how the world views
TV!

Ooyala harnesses the power of big data to help broadcasters, operators and
media companies build more engaged audiences and monetize video with
personalized, interactive experiences for every screen. We go beyond
traditional online video platforms, providing software and services combining
best-of-breed technologies with industry-leading video analytics to help our
customers optimize and automate video programming, video streaming and video
syndication.

Visit our careers page:
[http://www.ooyala.com/about/careers](http://www.ooyala.com/about/careers)

------
tani_buttercoin
Buttercoin Dev Ops Engineer - Palo Alto, CA
[http://buttercoin.com](http://buttercoin.com)

Buttercoin makes Bitcoin trading platforms. We make them fast, safe, and easy
to use.

We're seeking an experienced Dev Ops Engineer to start immediately. This would
be a full-time on-site position at our office in downtown Palo Alto, though we
might be open to a contract position with the right person.

Do you love branching, testing, and deploying code across multiple servers at
a moment’s notice? Does the thought of migrating hundreds of thousands of
database items in 10 tables across 5 machines get you excited? How about
backups? And, more importantly, restoring those backups? Remotely? In the
middle of the night? Are you a source management pro, with extensive
experience using distributed version control systems (i.e Git, Mercurial,
Subversion). How much do you know about large relational and NoSQL databases,
and can you manage the internals of our systems, check load balances, and
respond in the blink of an eye to automated messages about the state of these
machines? All while managing risk and delivering superior results?

If this sounds like a typical day in your dream job, then we’d love to hear
from you! You should be a developer with some experience as a systems
administrator, or a systems administrator with extensive programming
knowledge, and have an extensive open source portfolio (a link to your GitHub
profile is required, please include it in your response).

Preferred Experience: * Provisioning tools like Chef or Puppet * Node and
Java. Scala experience strongly preferred * CI and frequent deployments on a
released product * Some Bitcoin knowledge preferred

Responsibilities:

* Own the workflow for getting new code into the wild * Use and develop tools to automate QA and release deployment * Design and implements systems to monitor the health of running code * Troubleshoot issues across the entire stack * Develop app features relevant and participate in code reviews * Take part in 24/7 on-call rotation

If interested, please send an email to "jobs@buttercoin.com" with a link to
your Github profile

------
bkanber
NYC (or US remote) - Tidal Labs - [https://tid.al/](https://tid.al/)

We're a mature startup working on developing some new and exciting products
this year. We already work with dozens of big-name brands and 30,000+
bloggers, helping to create meaningful ways for the two to interact through
technology.

We're looking for PHP/JS developers of all experience levels to join our
growing team of 10. You'll be helping develop new products from scratch and
maintaining existing products. We work 40-hour weeks, live a sustainable
lifestyle, and enjoy what we do.

If you're interested, send your info to php@tid.al and we'll talk.

------
draftster
Santa Monica, Ca - Draftster.com

FULL TIME Javascript(Angular) & Python application developers

COMPANY DESCRIPTION

Are you passionate about sports? Do you like money? Draftster.com combines the
two by offering daily fantasy sports contests for cash. We are a private
equity backed, large-scale fantasy sports gaming startup that includes
founders with previous exits. We have disruptive aspirations, an aggressive
customer acquisition strategy, and a vision that will transform sports as we
know it. Draftster is entering into beta with plans for a US launch in spring
2014. We are looking for brilliant application developers to join our team as
we bring our product to market. Our ideal candidate will be a self-starting,
code-shipping, team focused engineer with a passion for elegant code. Our
technology includes python, nginx, tornado web, angular, and mongoDB. More
info: [https://angel.co/draftster-com](https://angel.co/draftster-com)

Javascript Developer Job Description: The javascript developer will be a lead
for the UI Engineering team. This candidate will work to create new UI
architectures, interfaces, and functionality by integrating back-end API’s,
create and maintain UI Development Standards and Best practices, and provide
technical leadership, feedback, and oversight for various technical
initiatives across the organization. This candidate should excel in all
components of the Rich Internet Application development skill set, as well as
the UI Engineering/Web Development skills (CSS 3, Javascript, HTML 5, AJAX and
Javascript Libraries such as jQuery and Angular).

Python Application Developer Job Description: The Senior Application developer
will lead the engineering team. The candidate will work with our CTO to create
and maintain architecture standards, implement application features, create
supporting web API’s, and provide technical leadership, feedback, and
oversight for various technical initiatives across the organization. This
candidate should excel in all components of the Rich Internet Application
development skill set as well as NoSQL database administration.

Please contact info@draftster.com for more information. Cheers, --Michael

------
bri3d
Boulder, CO - GridCraft

Seeking a web developer to help build our (currently) Angular.js based client
application.

We are extending the familiar spreadsheet interface with a powerful cloud
analytics and BI system. Highlights include a real full-featured tablet/mobile
front-end, collaboration, and external datasource integration.

GridCraft is a small company so there's lots of room to help teach us what you
know. We're a very experienced group with a wealth of knowledge and anecdotes
to share as well. Honest, upfront founding team and compensation structure.
Competitive salaries and available equity.

If you're interested please introduce yourself: jobs at gridcraft.com .

------
DanielStarling
SEEKING EMPLOYEE, REMOTE, UNITED STATES

Cyanna Education Services [1] is building a web-based business workflow
platform to service the education industry. We are looking for a full-time
Rails developer to bring on board to advance the platform. Someone who wants
to build clean, well-tested code that approaches problems in an
architecturally sound way.

Some PHP experience is a plus for supporting legacy systems.

If you are a self-starter and knowledgeable code wrangler, please email us a
little bit about yourself, including resume and github username, to
jobs@cyanna.com (no recruiters please).

[1] [http://www.cyanna.com/](http://www.cyanna.com/)

------
ClementGires
San Mateo, CA - Electrical, firmware and software engineers. INTERN or H1B ok.

Local Motion is bringing the sharing economy to the enterprise. We designed an
onboard module that can make any vehicle in any fleet openable with a badge or
smartphone. Drivers always get the vehicle they need when they need it,
managers access analytics that help them drastically reduce the size of the
fleet, and cohorts of penguins are saved every hour.

You'll find our product in the hands of Google, Sacramento, Verizon, Stanford,
GM and others. We're 15 people funded by Andreessen Horowitz, Tim Draper, Tony
Hsieh, Jerry Yang, etc.

Apply at www.getlocalmotion.com/join-us

------
jeremymcanally
REMOTE - Mandiant/FireEye - [http://mandiant.com](http://mandiant.com) /
[http://fireeye.com](http://fireeye.com)

We have positions open in both development (Ruby, Node.js, etc.) and security-
analyst-type positions (I know we were looking for malware analysts recently,
for example). Previously, candidates had to be U.S.-based, but now that we've
been acquired by FireEye, we have a little more flexibility on international
candidates. So, if you're interested, do ping me at my HN username at gmail,
and we can start chatting about it. :)

------
khitchdee
[http://www.khitchdee.com](http://www.khitchdee.com) Allahabad, India

I've been running this company solo for the last 4 years, and now look for an
apprentice to join me and help with product definition, customer interface and
programming. Our customers are mostly students who have recently learnt
programming. Our tool, Inck, helps such students write better programs. It's
design draws heavily from music. We're looking for programmers that are also
musicians whom we think will be able to really get behind our tools.

If you're excited by this prospect, send me email at rohit@khitchdee.com

------
AndreLG
UBER Engineering San Francisco Full Time

Sr. Software Engineer: Supply-Engineering

Do you feel like the most exciting code is the code closest to the business?
Do you thrive on being a generalist who’s able to understand infrastructure
issues, develop backend services and design delightful web and mobile
experience? Do you want to have a huge impact on people’s lives, helping them
grow their business? Then join our supply engineering team!

Us

Our supply engineering team is responsible for prototyping, building and
maintaining the partner-facing platform and business logic, supporting the
livelihood and well-being of providers.

● We build internal tools to improve our operational efficiency, achieving
high impact on the bottom line. Our team created an SMS Inbox that makes
communicating with our partners a breeze. ● We maintain of partner-facing
tools helping them manage their business, abstracting complex tax and
regulatory frameworks. For instance, we built a payment architecture that
handles large volumes of financial transactions.

You

● Intelligent. Highly adaptable. Rapid learner. ● Experience building web
services. Deep knowledge of the web stack (from top to bottom). ● Experience
building highly scalable services. ● Advanced knowledge or eagerness to learn
Python, JavaScript, HTML/CSS. ● Advanced knowledge or eagerness to learn
PostgreSQL, Redis, Kafka.

The role

As a member of our team, you’ll be confronted with a variety of technical
challenges, including:

● Creating flexible implementations that are able to support extremely
different regulatory environments, on a city and country basis. ● Leveraging
technologies such as OCR to considerably streamline internal processes. ●
Interfacing with different payment gateway providers to handle our partners’
payment. ● Designing automatic anomaly detection for key business metrics.

We're bringing Uber to every major city in the world. We need brains and
passion to make it happen and make it happen in style. Come join us!

[https://www.uber.com/jobs/4810](https://www.uber.com/jobs/4810)

------
Alex3917
New York, NY.

Full Time.

[http://www.thehackerati.com](http://www.thehackerati.com)

Software developers at all experience levels. Front end web, back end, big
data, iOS/Android. We don't care what languages you know, as long as you're
highly skilled in at least one. We use agile and tend to use the same kinds of
technologies you'd see in your typical YC startup. Email me if interested:

alex.krupp@thehackerati.com

Bonus: Just for fun we're giving 10,000 Dogecoin to anyone who sets up an
interview with us in the next two weeks. (You may have to do a couple coding
problems first if you don't already have a solid GitHub portfolio.)

------
jonahss
Sauce Labs - San Francisco, Remote -
[https://saucelabs.com](https://saucelabs.com)

SF startup providing cloud based selenium testing. We've got our own cloud,
and spin up VM's running any OS and Browser. Pipe selenium commands using the
JSONWire protocol through our API to run your tests in parallel on our
infrastructure.

~50 employees now and growing quickly. Ideal SF startup culture where everyone
is incredible, unique, and places a strong emphasis on living a healthy and
full life.

Hiring:

\- Core Developer: working on VM architecture, Python, heavy duty
networking...

\- Full-stack web devs

\- Mobile developers (for our iOS and Android images/emulators)

------
mattharley
Perth, Western Australia Gramercy Studios is looking for full time, part time
and intern employees to join our web and app development studio.

More specifically, we are chasing the following (in any combination):

1) Web Frontend - HTML, CSS (bonus: Sass), JS (bonus: Coffee Script),
Backbone.js and Photoshop

2) Web Backend - Django / Python, Rails / Ruby, other MVC frameworks, Heroku,
Postgres

3) iOS - Objective-C, iOS 7 SDK, Photoshop

4) Android - Java, Android SDK

We really are keen to see examples of your work - throw at least one project
up online. Gramercy absolutely hearts open source so if you do that, then
you're a bloody legend

Email CV & Cover Letter: matt@gramercystudios.com

------
bpowers
Charlotte, NC - PassportParking We’re building mobile payment solutions for
parking. No more coins! We’re a small team growing fast and ready to bring on
a few more developers to push things faster. We've found the best way to form
a relationship is through our programming challenge. Just show us your skills.
(dont care to much for resumes!)
[http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest/](http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest/)
Feel free to reach out if you have questions! Cheers, Brad
brad@passportparking.com

------
skavish
Animatron.com, Cambridge, MA

We are building next generation animation tools in a browser based on open
standards (html5 etc).

We are looking for 2 interns for this summer who's passion is cool UI, who
know JS and Java and love computer graphics and math.

The company is about 2 years old and is backed by JetBrains, Inc.
([http://www.jetbrains.com](http://www.jetbrains.com))

Our office is in the heart of Cambridge, next to MIT campus.

Check out what our users are making: [http://www.animatron.com/explore#staff-
picks](http://www.animatron.com/explore#staff-picks)

Send your resume to jobs@animatron.com

------
simonw
Eventbrite - San Francisco, CA

\----

Senior Software Engineer, Architecture Team

We're looking for an experienced engineer to join our new architecture team,
responsible for Eventbrite's public API as well as designing and building core
frameworks and services to help Eventbrite scale and improve the agility of
our other development teams.

Eventbrite's primary stack includes Python, Django, Redis, MySQL, Cassandra,
HBase, Hive and AWS

Full details here:
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/834e549e-8dc3-11e3-8b1d-23...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/834e549e-8dc3-11e3-8b1d-23a444198231)

------
raja
BRIKA - Toronto, ON - [http://www.brika.com](http://www.brika.com)

Seeking Full Stack Software Engineer (Fulltime)

BRIKA is a unique online shopping destination that offers a curated selection
of special pieces that are destined to become heirlooms and celebrates the
makers behind them. Weaving a sense of community and creativity into the
fabric of the brand, BRIKA is a place shoppers can come to find inspiration as
easily as beautiful, modern crafts.

Learn more and apply at
[http://www.brika.com/jobs/](http://www.brika.com/jobs/)

------
benhebert
Natural Stacks - REMOTE WORK

Natural Stacks is dedicated to creating the world's best nutritional
supplements with full transparency.

Each product contains only several premium sourced ingredients, each with a
defined biomechanical purpose that's supported by science.

Our mission is simple - to help people experience the highest level of
performance by providing natural solutions that work.

We are looking for a customer champion and director of content.
([http://naturalstacks.com/pages/jobs](http://naturalstacks.com/pages/jobs))

You can email me directly ben@naturalstacks.com

------
xscape321
OC/LA [Relocate Ok] BindHQ

BindHQ is building a CRM for the financial services sector that leverages
machine learning, public api's and the latest open source tech. We're a bi-
coastal company with a startup culture backed by Scottish American Capital,
Peterson Venture's and HV Capital.

Full Stack Engineer

BindHQ is looking for an engineering lead with experience building large scale
web applications. We're looking for people who care deeply about quality of
execution and can set their own direction.

Stack: PHP/Symfony2, Clojure, AWS (EC2, S3, RDS)

Email: Cristian [at] scottishamerican [dot] com

------
uncc_lab
Web Developer/Bioinformatics

University of North Carolina at Charlotte Bioinformatics lab with interests in
next generation sequencing for public health and natural science applications
seeks an on site developer familiar with service oriented architectures and
this skill set:.

Scripting experience (i.e. python, perl, and/or ruby) in environments that
make use of HPC resources like PBS/Torque, SSH and SFTP protocols.

RESTful and WSDL web services development.

Web application development using frameworks like Ruby on Rails and .NET

Relational database development.

please email résumé to unccpostdoc@gmail.com

------
courtlandalves
San Francisco & Sunnyvale, CA - Yahoo Sports -
[http://sports.yahoo.com/jobs](http://sports.yahoo.com/jobs)

\---

Yahoo currently has the largest node.js installation in the world and is still
rapidly growing.

I am an engineering manager for Rivals - a Yahoo Sports property. We are a
small(5), entrepreneurial-minded team that recently acquired (Hitpost
acquisition). We are looking for a great full-stack engineer with client-side
MVC experience.

I will personally respond to all emails within 24 hours. Please sent your
resume to me at calves@yahoo-inc.com.

------
kingrolo
London, UK. REMOTE partly okay, but some meetings in London required. Part
time 3/4 days a week also a possibility.

Wildfish - [http://wildfish.com](http://wildfish.com)

We're a London based consultancy, working exclusively with Django. Thus far
it's just been myself and a collective of freelancers, for some 13 years now,
but now I'm looking to put together a permanent team to take things to the
next level, maybe starting with you :).

As the first permanent developer besides me (also a Django specialist) you'll
get a chance to help shape how we do pretty much everything. Most of the day
to day will be working on developing and maintaining new and existing client
web apps and sites, but there'll also be time for our own product ideas, as
well as open source work and blog posts.

Everything's results focused. As such you'll be free to work from home as much
as you want, meeting up occasionally, so long as things get done and the
clients are happy.

Some of the things we use, which it would be good for you to know some of:

\- Python/Django [Essential]

\- HTML/CSS/Javascript [Essential]

\- Twitter Bootstrap

\- Git / Github

\- PostgreSQL

\- Ubuntu Linux Server Administration

\- TDD, django-webtest

\- Jenkins, django-jenkins

\- Salt, Linode

I'm imagining I'm looking for someone who has at least 2 years of Django
experience, experience in an agency/consultancy environment would be a bonus,
but if you can demonstrate that you know your stuff, for example with open
source contributions, or code examples, then that's fine too.

You'll be working autonomously a fair bit, so it's important that you're the
sort of person who has attention to detail and can read requirements
carefully.

Would also be open to considering either part time work, or possibly part
equity, please mention when getting in touch if any of these are of interest.
Also let me know what sort of money you're looking for. Please mail
work@wildfish.com.

Thanks :)

------
koblas
Tubular Labs - Mountain View CA -
[http://tubularlabs.com](http://tubularlabs.com)

Helping YouTube creators, advertisers and brands find and manage audience.
Online video is a multi-billion dollar industry and we're making it happen. As
seen in AdWeek [http://bit.ly/1dUKpEY](http://bit.ly/1dUKpEY)

What we're looking for:

* Software Engineer (pick your title); Key Skills \- JavaScript / CoffeeScript \- Python - Tornado \- MySQL

* Automation Engineer \- Selenium \- Python / JavaScript

------
aboytsov
Stuph is building its founding team ([https://angel.co/stuph-
inc](https://angel.co/stuph-inc))

Location: San Francisco, Positions: Senior Software Engineer, Frontend
Software Engineer (Web + Mobile), UX designer

We're an early stage, well funded stealth startup with a very ambitious
vision. We're building a consumer product fueled by big data.

Current technology stack: Clojure/MongoDB/AngularJS. You'll have a say at what
it looks like in the future.

Our product is fascinating, and our hiring bar is sky high.

Write to artem@stuph.co

------
lahirurlt
Red Lotus Technologies Inc. Mountain View, CA. www.redlotustech.com

Position: Industrial designer Starts: March 2014 \-------------------- We are
a startup company funded by the U.S. Department of Defense that builds visual
support technologies for training soldiers to detect IEDs with handheld
detectors.

We have built prototypes that are currently being evaluated at U.S. DoD
training sites.

We are seeking an industrial designer who can help us design weatherized and
manufacturing-ready versions of our product.

Please email info@redlotustech.com with any questions / resume.

------
ca98am79
WizeHive - Remote (Philadelphia, PA preferred) -
[http://wizehive.com](http://wizehive.com)

[http://www.wizehive.com/make/](http://www.wizehive.com/make/)

We're a funded team, building a SaaS, B2B data collaboration tool. Co-founded
by Mike Levinson, Managing Partner at DreamIt Ventures, rapid growth is in our
DNA. Work takes place both remotely and on-site in Philadelphia, PA. Everybody
enjoys competitive salaries, benefits, options, product ownership, and more.

* Developer

* UI Designer

~~~
sauerc
These 2 jobs do not appear on your website. Are they going to be posted, or
are you going to provide more detail here (e.g. skills required, etc.)?

~~~
ca98am79
Hi - they are posted here:
[http://www.wizehive.com/make/](http://www.wizehive.com/make/)

------
joe2son
Gamaroff Digital (London, UK) - We create innovative, technically radical
products for companies around the world, and we want you to join us.

We're looking for:

\- Full-stack Rails Developers (Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL/MYSQL, HTML5,
CoffeeScript, CSS/Stylus/Sass) \- Front-end Developers (HTML5, CSS3,
CoffeeScript, CSS/Stylus/Sass, Angular/Ember/Backbone, Photoshop/Fireworks)

Check out our work and perks here:
[http://jobs.gamaroff.com/](http://jobs.gamaroff.com/)

------
curt
San Francisco, CA - Kongregate -
[http://www.kongregate.com/pages/jobs](http://www.kongregate.com/pages/jobs)

Love games? Kongregate is a flash gaming portal and mobile game publisher.
We're expanding the mobile team in both marketing and analytics.

* Marketing & User Acquisition - no marketing experience required just an analytical mind, this is the product manager, mobile position

* Data Analyst

You can either apply online or send them directly to curt at kongregate dot
com so they don't get lost in the shuffle.

------
zinssmeister
Menlo Park, CA - Synack [https://www.synack.com](https://www.synack.com)

Come work with me on building crowd security intelligence software. We are
backed by some of the best investors (Greylock, Kleiner Perkins, others...)
and offer great perks and benefits (free lunch, 401k, medical, flex time).
Currently we are looking for JavaScript Developers (Backbone.js experience
would be ideal), RoR Guys and a Sr. Designer.

If you have questions or would like to apply, shoot me an email
bjoern@synack.com

------
shad42
Docker inc - [http://www.docker.com/jobs/](http://www.docker.com/jobs/) \- San
Francisco, CA

Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Web Designer

At Docker Inc, we believe that containerization will soon become the next big
thing, the next tool which will be part of every developer and sysadmin
toolbox. What's "containerization"? The name comes the LXC technology (Linux
Containers), and the technique is also known as "Lightweight Virtualization".

That's why we recently launched Docker
([http://www.docker.io/](http://www.docker.io/)), an Open Source tool enabling
anyone to run those Linux Containers very easily. Containers boot 1000x faster
than virtual machines; their disk and memory footprint are also much lower;
and they work on virtually all current platforms (from physical servers to
public cloud instances). We think that they are the future of virtualization,
and will soon become ubiquitous.

Convinced? Then fork the repo on github
([https://github.com/dotcloud/docker](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker)) and
have a look at the code. Not convinced? Then check the website
([http://www.docker.io/](http://www.docker.io/)), which contains more details,
demos, and screencasts. Excited about this? Then join our engineering team!

Your responsibilities will include:

\- being a contributor to the Docker project, which means contributing
patches, and reviewing and merging pull requests from the community;

\- working on some server-side applications; participate in product
discussions, influence the roadmap, and take ownership and responsibility over
new projects to make them happen.

You can qualify if you...:

\- can read and write Go code (because docker itself is in Go);

\- can read and write Python code (because many tools and services built
around Docker are in Python);

\- are familiar with network protocols: the lower layers like IP, TCP, and
UDP; and the higher layers like HTTP;

\- have experience in scaling large applications;

\- believe that writing unit and functional tests is important.

------
rnfein
Flatiron Health, New York

We're bringing the power of big data to the healthcare industry. Our team is
building data processing pipelines, algorithmic and human operated data
curation tools, and customer facing data analytics and visualization tools.
We're scaling those pipelines to handle the world's oncology data with
creative engineering solutions to open-ended oncology data problems.

Look us up: [http://bit.ly/1fxnOn4](http://bit.ly/1fxnOn4)

or shoot me a note: ross+hn@flatiron.com

------
ilz
Blue Apron (New York, NY): Software Engineer

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $8M
from First Round Capital and Bessemer Venture Partners, among others. Forbes
recently named us one of the hottest startups of 2013 [1].

Since launching in late 2012, we're now delivering over 350,000 meals each
month nationwide. Our product is growing quickly, and we want to work with
talented, passionate individuals that will help us enhance the experience of
cooking at home.

Our engineers solve problems for both customers and members of the Blue Apron
team. We evaluate, design, and implement new features to provide more
enjoyable experiences for our users. We collaborate to understand and overcome
unique supply-chain, scheduling, and logistics challenges. We listen to the
needs of our internal teams and build tools that bring harmony to complex
operational workflows.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, RSpec, PostgreSQL, HAML, Bootstrap, SASS, JQuery,
AJAX, Git, Heroku

About you:

\- You've taken features or products from concept to completion and have
experience working with production web applications.

\- You communicate your ideas clearly, and are capable of designing and
implementing complex, scalable solutions.

\- You want to build software that has impact on the lives of customers and
coworkers alike.

\- You are always learning and are excited at the prospect of mastering new
technologies and techniques.

\- You write tests to improve the quality and reliability of your code.

\- You help teammates improve when reviewing their work and appreciate
feedback when they reciprocate.

This role comes with health insurance, a flexible vacation policy, and
competitive salary and equity. To apply, please submit a short email outlining
your experience and why you are interested along with your resume to
jobs@blueapron.com.

[1] [http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-
apron-4/](http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-apron-4/)

------
jsulak
FlightAware -
[http://flightaware.com/about/careers/](http://flightaware.com/about/careers/)
\- Houston, TX

FlightAware is the world leader in flight tracking; we accomplish this with
creativity, innovation, dedication, diligence, and integrity. FlightAware is
over eight years old, is self-financed, with millions a year in revenue, but
still ambitious and with the hunger of a startup.

Roles we're looking for:

* Web software developer

* Mapping software developer

* Front-end (UI/UX) developer

* Android developer

* IT Operations Support Technician

------
ALee
Esper (Palo Alto, CA) - Engineer - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome
\--- Check us out at [http://esper.com](http://esper.com) \- there's a
manifesto there. In short, we make productivity software for executive
assistants. We're venture-backed, have a stellar group of engineers (OCaml
back-end, JS, iOS, Android front-end), and we're looking for another early
engineer to join our small team.

Also, you get an assistant when you join. :)

------
error54
Chartbeat is hiring for everything from Support to Data Science to Sales.

We're a real-time analytics service designed for real-time action used by
everyone from The Wall Street Journal to Al Jazeera. We're democratizing data
by putting it in the hands of people who need it to make decisions and take
action - right now. Just before our 4th birthday we moved into our own
sprawling office in Union Square, Manhattan. We are packing it full of
incredible talent. Thanks to years of hard work and amazing funding by some of
the top investors in the world (Draper Fisher Jurvetson, Index Ventures, and
Betaworks) we're growing, and growing quickly.

Read more about us and check out our office
[http://www.themuse.com/companies/chartbeat/office](http://www.themuse.com/companies/chartbeat/office)

\-----------

Frontend Engineer - [https://chartbeat.com/jobs/fe-
ads](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/fe-ads)

Backend Engineer -
[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/be](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/be)

Infrastructure Engineer -
[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/ie](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/ie)

Data Science - [https://chartbeat.com/jobs/data-
scientist](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/data-scientist)

Visual & Interaction Designer -
[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/dse](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/dse)

Sales Development Rep -
[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/sdr](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/sdr)

Account Executive -
[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/ae](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/ae)

Chartcorps - [https://chartbeat.com/jobs/cc](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/cc)

\-----------

P.S. - We have a puppytorium!

[http://blog.chartbeat.com/2013/06/26/from-problem-solving-
to...](http://blog.chartbeat.com/2013/06/26/from-problem-solving-to-
puppytoriums-take-a-gander-at-the-chartbeat-office/)

------
amitt
San Francisco - Red Hot Labs -
[http://www.redhotlabs.com](http://www.redhotlabs.com)

We're on a mission to revolutionize how mobile developers harness their data.
Our product, still in beta, functions as the central hub for all the services
mobile developers already use. By weaving together the data from these
disparate services, we gain a comprehensive view of the app and are uniquely
positioned to deliver insights and value back to the developer.

This isn't our first trip around the block. Our previous startup was acquired
by Zynga and our core technology turned into FarmVille and the rest of Zynga’s
most successful games. It was a wild ride and now we’re full steam ahead on a
new adventure.

We're looking for passionate, energetic, highly talented engineers to join our
team. By becoming a foundational member of our team you will help shape the
direction of our product, company and culture. We’re believe in constantly
challenging ourselves to learn new things and would love to teach you what we
know and learn from you as well.

We want all members of the team to be full-stack engineers and well-rounded
individuals. But, we're especially excited about the following profiles:

Senior Product Engineer: You've built products from concept all the way to
maturity. You're as opinionated and influential about product as you are about
coding. You're a master at JS/CSS/HTML and customer facing technologies. Bonus
points if you’re on-top of your front-end frameworks like Angular (which we
use!), Ember, or Meteor.

Senior Systems Engineer: You've architected and scaled backend systems to
millions of users. You've put out every kind of fire and learned a lot in the
process. You understand the tradeoffs of different data stores, server
architectures, and low-level services.

Senior Data Engineer: You've built models which extract insights or
predictions from large, living datasets. You can engage with a dataset in an
unfamiliar domain, grasp the dynamics of the system and impress subject area
experts with your result.

Stupendous Junior Engineer: You don't have years of working experience, but
you have handful of mind-blowing personal or school projects. You were among
the best students at a top tier engineering university. Your TA's and
classmates gush about your code.

Does this sound like you? Send us an email at: jobs@redhotlabs.com

Or, learn a little more about us here:
[http://www.redhotlabs.com](http://www.redhotlabs.com)

------
collas6
Iridescent Learning has two positions open!

Director of Software Engineering

Software Engineer

Amazing organization, flexibility and responsibility to run your own projects,
can live anywhere in country (remote), and be a part of a fantastic team of
people. We partner with National Geographic, Science Friday, and other science
& engineering organizations.

More details here: [http://iridescentlearning.org/get-
involved/jobs/](http://iridescentlearning.org/get-involved/jobs/)

------
durin42
My team is looking for version control nerds for some developer tools work.
Pittsburgh and NYC are the locations we can do for now. Sadly, I can't go into
much detail about the specifics of what we're doing, but we're digging deep
into Git and Mercurial, working on building fast servers and some clever
features on top of both systems.

My email is in my profile if you want to know more - experience with the guts
of either git or hg is very desirable.

------
samyotte
ZTR (London, Canada): both iOS and .Net developers

Joining our growing software development team at ZTR gives you the opportunity
to apply your development expertise on solving the complex challenges faced by
thousands of businesses worldwide as they look to manage, maintain, and
understand their equipment.

More info:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Job.aspx?j=oIQHXfwW](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Job.aspx?j=oIQHXfwW)

------
zds
New York, NY -- Codecademy

Codecademy started in Y Combinator in the summer of 2011 and has since reached
tens of millions of learners around the world teaching the most important
skill of the twenty-first century -- programming. We've profiled a few of our
successful users here - codecademy.com/stories - and we're looking for great
people to make millions more.

Find out more - codecademy.com/jobs or email me, one of the cofounders, at
zsims@codecademy.com.

------
surrealize
San Francisco, CA | Cancer Therapeutics Innovation Group (CTIG)

Help cure cancer by building webapps.

At CTIG, we sequence the DNA of cancer tumors to recommend the right therapy
for that tumor's specific DNA mutations. Patients and their oncologists use
our analyses to help make decisions about how to treat their cancer. With us,
you'd help build the systems that doctors and patients use to access and
interpret our results, and work on the systems we use to manage our internal
processes.

It's really important that our users (patients and doctors) be able to
understand the results we're giving back to them. So we're looking for someone
who can translate our analyses into web pages that are clear, simple, and
well-designed. That makes front-end experience and an eye for aesthetics
important, but you'll be working on the backend as well.

Our current web apps are built using:

* Scala, with the Play framework

* Python, with Django and Flask

* Javascript, with Angular.js and D3

* HTML/CSS/LESS with Bootstrap

* Postgres

It's great if you're familiar with those, but general web dev skill and the
ability to pick up new tools and technologies is more important. Our other
systems also use R, and we're experimenting with the Julia language, so if
you're looking to work with interesting technology then you'll find kindred
spirits here.

CTIG is located in Mission Bay in San Francisco, across the street from the
UCSF campus here. We're a very interdisciplinary group, with bioinformaticians
and computational biologists from UC Berkeley, UC Santa Cruz, and UCSF;
biologists from UCSF, and physicians from Harvard Medical School. Some of us
have PhDs, some of us have MDs, and some of us are college dropouts; we're not
credentialists, but we do have strong backgrounds in our respective fields.
It's a small team with 6 programmers, so you'd be a core contributor and you'd
help set our technical direction.

We're very serious about cancer, but pretty laid-back otherwise; office
discussions range from the nitty-gritty details of molecular biology and
machine learning to re-enactments of South Park episodes.

If you're interested, email me at mskinner@ctig.com

------
prophetjohn
New York, NY (NYC) - Pivotal Labs

We're trying to change the way the world builds software. We need more
software engineers and designers to help us.

Come work with us and get free breakfast and beer, sane working hours (40 hour
weeks) and some stiff ping pong competition.

We're hiring for our other offices, as well. Check out
[http://www.pivotallabs.com/careers](http://www.pivotallabs.com/careers) and
shoot me an email if you have questions.

------
darose
YP - New York City (and elsewhere)

Hiring for multiple roles in our Digital Markets team. (Formerly the startup
Sense Networks.) See
[http://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?locationType=Y&f_C=2583177...](http://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?locationType=Y&f_C=2583177&trk=jobs_biz_prem_all_header&rsid=35139191391283789170&openFacets=N,C,L&f_L=us%3A70&orig=FCTD)

Hiring for other positions elsewhere as well.

------
fblp
oo oo oo

Feedback Loop - San Francisco, CA - Frontend Engineer

You know how when you read reviews or testimonials on a businesses' website
you don't know whether they're real or fake? We help people trust these
reviews by connecting them to social profiles. Our customers write their own
loving testimonials about us because testimonials collected and published
through our widget get them more sales, leads and partners.

We're a tiny startup (team of three) but we're founded in Sydney and currently
spread across 3 countries doing sales and development. We've won funding from
Australian state government and universities and our customers also pay us
money.

You'll be our first SF hire as we're positioning ourselves to grow in the US
market in terms of both technical talent, sales and funding (I landed here 7
weeks ago).

If you join us you'll be helping us: \- Improve our widget and badges on
clients sites to measure and increase conversions. This is fun because your
one simple change can help many clients. \- Improve our setup funnel and flow
so that more users activate and use our product \- Win in the US

Skills/experience Python/Django Javascript <\--- important, please let us know
the most challenging js work you've done Responsive css A bit of UX flare CTO
attitude/experience desirable but not required

To apply go to
[http://www.feedbackloop.io/jobs](http://www.feedbackloop.io/jobs) and hit the
apply with linkedin badge (note this is actually a SF position), or email me
directly at hnjob@feedbackloop.com.au

oo oo oo

~~~
gantengx
Hey Sam,

Ronald here commenting from Fishburners

------
jscottmiller
itBit - New York City - [http://www.itbit.com](http://www.itbit.com)

We want to bring Bitcoin further into the mainstream by providing robust,
liquid virtual currency exchange services to retail and institutional clients.

We’re well-funded, VC-backed, and looking to expand our NYC software
development team. You would be one of a handful of developers building a
trading platform targeting Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies. You’ll work
with our international team of experts in related financial and compliance
fields to enhance our platform.

We’re looking for self-motivated engineers with a strong grasp of computer
science fundamentals and a passion for communication as well as coding.
Frontend, backend, and full-stack roles are available.

Our current technology stack includes components written in node.js, C#, and
C++. While we don’t require experience in any particular language, we do ask
that all candidates have a thorough understanding of their favorite language
and are comfortable working on the command line.

Contributions to free and open source software are appreciated but not
required. Please include links to Github profiles, project pages, or other
public artifacts of your work.

Interested? Send us a note at jobs@itbit.com

------
jacob019
Indianapolis, IN - JacobsParts Inc
[https://www.jacobsparts.com](https://www.jacobsparts.com)

We're a small and growing e-commerce company. Since 2006 we've been developing
all of our own software. We're an all linux shop and we develop in Python and
JS. We're seeking a full time developer. The job offers interesting work and
good pay.

For more information contact me directly: jacob@jacobsparts.com

------
dolfelt
thisCLICKS Saint Paul, MN (FULL TIME)
[http://thisclicks.com](http://thisclicks.com)

thisCLICKS is a mobile and web startup that has reinvented the employee punch
clock and staff schedule with our two products: When I Work and WageBase.

Our addressable market is huge. Sixty percent of all workers work hourly jobs,
including over 75 million Americans. And we already have international
customers.

Our 3,000 customers today have over 200,000 employees. We're expecting to
triple our customer base this year. We have already exceeded $1 million in
annual revenue and we didn't hire any sales staff to do it.

After raising $4 million in our series A fundraising round, we have immediate
on-site openings:

ANDROID ENGINEER iOS ENGINEER PHP ENGINEER

\- Do you have experience building solid mobile or web apps? \- Do you take
the time upfront to architect maintainable solutions? \- Do you balance your
work and life, but also spend time growing your skills? \- Are you ready to
upset the human resources industry? \- Do you rock a ZZ Top beard? (Not
required, but you would totally get along with our designer.)

If this sounds like you, blast your resume to daniel at our domain name,
thisclicks dot com.

~~~
mncolinlee
Copy/paste error there. It should be three, separate positions: Android, iOS,
or PHP.

------
magicpixelgames
Magic Pixel Games is looking for programmers in Los Angeles.

We're a mid-size (18-person) mobile game developer, and we're looking for a
network programmer (proficient in C++, C# and Javascript/node.js)

We're also looking for Unity programmers.

Visa requirements will be considered on a case-by-case basis.

Find out more here:
[http://www.magicpixelgames.com/careers/](http://www.magicpixelgames.com/careers/)

------
neilkelty
PERQ - Indianapolis, IN - Marketing Technology & Incentivized Promotions

UX/UI Specialist: [http://perq.com/job-post-ui-ux-
specialist/](http://perq.com/job-post-ui-ux-specialist/)

Software Engineer: [http://perq.com/job-posting-software-
engineer/](http://perq.com/job-posting-software-engineer/)

You can send your resume directly to me: nkelty [AT] perq [DOT] com

------
adammichaelc
San Francisco ---> Hiring Sales Hackers (No Cold Calling -- Hunting for Deals
in the 21st Century)

What's a sales hacker? Sales hackers have several personality traits: (1)
First and foremost, you get a thrill from "the hunt" of selling, (2) you are
extremely good at follow-up, (3) you are literate in technology (not
necessarily a developer or anything, but you like becoming an advanced user of
your tools, whether it's Gmail or Evernote -- and you follow the software
industry), (4) you can't help but figure out ways to exploit systems for your
gain, and (5) you understand enough about people to relate to them and you are
good at asking pointed questions & listening (as well as persuasive pitching
when the time is right)

 _About Us_

We are the team behind Mokriya Craigslist. Time, Wall Street Journal,
Mashable, Xconomy, and a slew of tech bloggers raved about it. Check it out.
[http://craigslist.mokriya.com/](http://craigslist.mokriya.com/)

We are a team of engineers, UX designers, and thinkers. We have worked for
some of the hottest tech startups in Silicon Valley, including Path, MixPanel,
Threadflip, SimpleGeo, SideCar, etc.

Google has us on a list of “best mobile development teams in the country” so
we get calls from them too.

 _More Details_

We are looking for strong people who we can build a team on top of. Our
immediate functional need is for Sales Development (ie hunting for qualified
leads to send to the closers on the team), but we are building leaders. If you
join us now, there will be lots of room for professional and personal growth.

We have a unique technology stack that will help you automate much of the
tedious parts of this job so you can focus on the important part - phone and
in-person conversations where you can get to know the prospect.

* No cold calling

* Learn best practices used by the best B2B software sales organizations on the planet (Salesforce, Omniture, etc.)

Send a note to careers@mokriya.com (I'll see it, I'm Adam. Sunil & Pranil, the
co-founders, will see it also). Say hi, tell us a bit about yourself. We'll be
most excited if you can sell yourself in writing.

Look forward to hearing from you!

Adam

801-687-1401

------
BillSaysThis
Sumo Logic - Redwood City, CA [http://www.sumologic.com/about-
sumo/careers/](http://www.sumologic.com/about-sumo/careers/)

Multiple openings for Scala backend devs, JavaScript (Backbone)/Sass front end
devs and SRE engineers.

Backed by substantial VC and with a fast growing customer base, we are
leveraging log data to bring machine data intelligence to the cloud.

------
billclerico
WePay - we're building the payments API for marketplaces & crowdfunding sites.

\- Backend Engineer \- Product Manager \- Systems Administrator / CSO

wepay.com/jobs

------
rlei
Shirts.io - Indianapolis, IN

Shirts.io ([http://www.shirts.io](http://www.shirts.io)) is a tech-driven
printing company. Our goal is to use technology to make it easier and faster
to print t-shirts.

We are looking for:

* Back-end (Django/Python) developers

* Front-end developers and designers

* Marketing/sales associates

You'll get a competitive salary and unlimited t-shirts. To apply, send an
email to jobs@shirts.io.

------
adambratt
Benzinga is looking for a Django developer, a front end dev, and a Drupal dev
either REMOTE or local full-time in Detroit, MI.

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency.

And conquer we shall! We've grown 100% quarter over quarter all last year. Our
team has surged to 30+ people and the waves of revenue washed together to form
a rushing roar with just one of our products going from nothing to $100k/month
in just 9 months.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit last week.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

We've recently became Microsoft's premier finance partner alongside 3 other
companies, all worth over a billion dollars and established for years. As of
this Christmas season we will be installed by default on 500 million desktops
and tablets via Windows 8 Finance. No download necessary. That's right mateys,
we're in the source code.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US.

So, where do you fit in this rigging, you swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our
team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and experienced with shaking shit up. If
you know your tech, and want on deck this is the place to do it. Your exact
technical background and language of choice doesn't matter as much as your
motivation and your ability to adapt quickly. We are a young team and we're
especially looking for sailors who've got some salt in their whiskers who can
help us scale from millions to hundreds of millions.

Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new course,
send an email to dev-us@benzinga.com to board!

------
jakehow
Zipmark -- NYC(HQ) & Remote -- [https://zipmark.com](https://zipmark.com)

We are looking for awesome people to come work with us and help build the next
great alternative payment network. Zipmark is a mobile and online payments
company that enables people and businesses to pay each other using their real
bank accounts through the digital checking infrastructure. You can read more
about our business in this recent Entrepreneur Mag article
([http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/227979](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/227979))

Come help us solve problems like:

* building the safest and fastest way to make or receive payments via checking account

* operationalizing and automating remaining manual processes to help manage our growth

* protecting our customers and company from financial and security risks

* increasing organizational transparency and fostering open communication

* building and supporting official API client libraries in languages we don't use everyday

* supporting and troubleshooting with customers who are integrating with just about every other language/platform

Using tools like:

* ember.js

* Ruby/Rails

* Objective-C for our iPhone app

* postgresql, redis and memcached

* cloud and bare metal infrastructure

While learning and creating expertise around:

* advanced cryptography

* web and/or mobile application security, threat modeling and pentesting

* risk analytics

* identity validation

You should care about creating and improving operational processes that
contribute to high quality, low defect software, and you should want to learn
more about and become an expert in automated testing, continuous integration,
and monitoring everything. However, you still want to work with an
organization that is agile enough to respond to change quickly when it is
warranted.

If any of this sounds interesting, we would love to meet you. We offer a
generous salary + benefits package, with the ability to offer generous equity
grants for the right teammates.

Email a cover letter and requisite info about yourself to: jobs@zipmark.com

------
pipermerriam
SimpleEnergy in Boulder Colorado is hiring for a number of positions both on
our engineering team and other departments.

* Django/Python positions for our application team. * Front-End/EmberJs developer. * Dev-Ops * Automation Engineers

More at
[http://simpleenergy.com/company/#jobs](http://simpleenergy.com/company/#jobs)

------
markcampbell
theScore - [http://mobile.thescore.com/](http://mobile.thescore.com/) \-
Toronto, ON, Canada

We're looking for backend developers. Right now we're focused on ruby and
python, but looking to get into other languages (see this speakerdeck[0] for
all the technologies we work with, given by one of our devops guys).

Currently we have 4.8 million users -- about 50% more than we had last year at
this time. We send over a billion push messages a year... lots of cool things
going on here, in other words!

If you like sports, this place is great. Not a big deal if you don't, though.

Lots of perks:

* foosball (we have a league and it's serious)

* ping pong

* PS4 (FIFA and NBA2K are popular)

* Wii (Mario Kart Double Dash is the go-to game)

* various computer games (CS:GO, TF2)

* outdoor deck with bbq

* free snacks

* free drinks

* espresso/coffee machine

* top-of-the-line macbook pro with cinema display

Any other questions? Contact me (below) or reply to this and I'll try to fill
you in on more details.

Interested? Email me (mark.campbell@thescore.com), tweet me [1]@Nitrodist, or
connect with me on [2]LinkedIn!

[0] [[https://speakerdeck.com/lreeves/scaling-applications-at-
thes...](https://speakerdeck.com/lreeves/scaling-applications-at-thescore-
using-aws)]

[1] [https://twitter.com/Nitrodist/](https://twitter.com/Nitrodist/)

[2] [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mark-
campbell/33/856/818](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mark-campbell/33/856/818)

------
jonathanpeters
Twenty Digital - New York, NY

We are a recruitment firm, focused solely in NYC's startup, digital & tech
space. We strategically support businesses at various stages of development,
from inception through late series funding, to pre & post-IPO.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We are flexible to our client's needs, taking on as much
of the process as requested, including pre-screening and meeting each
candidate before presentation.

Some of our current positions include:

-Senior Python Developer (Python Expert) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Front-End Engineer (Heavy Javascript) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Tech Lead/Senior Engineer (Java & PHP) - Disruptive E-Commerce Business, Post Series B Funded

-Lead Front End Engineer (Heavy Javascript) - Series A Funded B2C Startup

-Development Manager (Strong Python) - Series B Funded SaaS Startup

-Front End Tech Lead (Raw Javascript) - Series B Funded SaaS Startup

-Engineering Manager (Java, Struts & Project Mgmt) - SaaS product in the Entertainment space

-Back End Engineer (Scala) - Mobile Web Platform, Seed Funded

-Senior Front End Engineer (Javascript) - Mobile Web Platform, Seed Funded

-DevOps Engineer – Startup E-Commerce

-QA Lead (Manual & Automation) – Startup E-Commerce

-Lead Front End Engineer (HTML5, CSS3, JS) – Startup E-Commerce

-Back End Lead Engineer (Python) – Startup E-Commerce

-Lead Android Engineer (1st Android Hire) – Peter Thiel-backed, Series A Funded

-Mobile Engineering Manager (Android or iOS) – E-Commerce, Series E+ Funded

-iOS Engineer – E-Commerce, Series E+ Funded

Please get in touch to understand how we can be a resource to you, as well as
to learn further details on these opportunities. We offer a seamless
recruitment experience, unlike any other in the startup space. We will provide
full company and role description, verbally. In addition, we have met all of
our clients, so truly understand the environment and culture.

email: jonathan.peters@twentyrecruitment.com

------
elij
iPLATO Healthcare, London, UK ([http://www.iplato.net](http://www.iplato.net))

We are working on revolutionising the patient healthcare mobile experience in
the UK (a market we already lead in) by furthering the healthcare available on
the patient's terms.

If you like solving hard problems and love the feel of a start up then join
us.

You will be working on the highest throughput mobile patient interaction
platform, improving on great mobile UX and helping to make the use of the NHS
a great experience.

We are looking for:

System engineers with experience of Cisco IOS/NX-OS, VMWare/Openstack,
chef/puppet/salt, nagios/icinga, GNU/Linux

Software engineers with great imperative and functional programming skills in
a high throughput middleware world

Front end engineers for mobile platforms

Experience in the NHS or with supervised statistical classification being a
distinct advantage.

Please contact me to discuss any of the above: elijah.charles@iplato.net

------
mookerji
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, INTERN/H1B) -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

The Climate Corporation's mission is to help all the world's people and
businesses manage and adapt to climate change. We use a combination of weather
monitoring, agronomic modeling, and weather simulation to provide real-time
pricing and purchasing of customizable weather insurance to farmers in the
United States.

Climate's technical staff numbers around 80, and we're hiring full-time
employees and interns across many teams as we expand efforts on a new class of
decision support tools for growers. Work is split across groups focusing on
web applications for farmers and agents, risk and insurance policy management,
internal platform and data services, and scientific modeling and research,
with roles for:

1\. Software engineering generalists with solid CS fundamentals, particularly
anyone interested in building (i) entirely new, large-scale distributed data
services for scientific computing (we use Clojure); and (ii) web applications
(Rails, Python, Javascript, and iOS) used by farmers to manage weather risk.

2\. Quantitative researchers in statistics/ML, stochastic optimization, remote
sensing, atmospheric physics, and agronomics. Our goal is to forecast
statistical distributions of crop yield for any piece of arable land,
synthesizing satellite images, digital elevation models, weather data,
agricultural statistics, and geological surveys into multiscale models that
underly our data services.

3\. Experienced technical team leads, operations engineers, product managers,
and designers to pull all this together into a compelling product.

The scale and interdiscplinary nature of the work drive a lot of cross-
collaboration within the company, supported by a pressing need to build
durable solutions to some very important problems.

Competitive salary, excellent benefits, stock options, etc. Our 25% time is
lumped into two-week sabbaticals. The usual details about these positions are
here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews)

I write Clojure for a small scientific software engineering team building
Climate's agricultural yield models. If you're interested or have any
questions, send me an email at bmookerji@climate.com with [feb2014-hn] in the
subject heading.

------
sockcymbal
Village Defense (Atlanta, GA)

We have part-time/full time spots open for web development as part of our
real-time communication system that helps neighbors connect and share
information with each other.

You can learn more here:
[http://villagedefense.com/jobs](http://villagedefense.com/jobs)

------
daviddavis
Raleigh, NC

\---

Red Hat, Inc is looking to hire Ruby/AngularJS engineers. Must have some
experience with Ruby or AngularJS. Benefits are solid and the pay is
competitive. Also, the hours are flexible and you get to work remotely (at
least part time). Send me an email if you're interested at my username at red
hat dot com.

------
mydpy
On-site only. Small, lean, highly successful software company (more than 20
years old). Lots of positions available!

\- Analysts \- Developers(application, internal, and UI) \- DBA \- Network
Engineer

[https://www.moneyguidepro.com/careers/](https://www.moneyguidepro.com/careers/)

------
elietoubi
Cardflight is a funded start up wants to hire a software engineer. Ideally
with some Java/Android experience.

You can find more info here
[https://getcardflight.com/careers](https://getcardflight.com/careers) Also
feel free to email us: jobs@getcardflight.com

~~~
elietoubi
The company is based in NYC - New York

------
baggu
San Francisco, CA

We're open to meeting potential INTERNs, but this job requires a full-time on-
site (not REMOTE) commitment. We have no experience with H1B, but would be
open to it for the right person. Cutting to the chase:

BAGGU (baggu.com) is looking for a well-rounded developer to help us continue
to build web-based software tools at our studio in San Francisco.

It may seem out of place on HN since we're not VC funded, and we make physical
products — but technology has been a big part of BAGGU since the beginning.
Our website, content management and ordering systems are developed internally.
There is a constant dialogue between designers and developers. We build things
that suit our needs, and solve problems quickly. Product design, graphic
design, photography and interactive all happen in-house. We are a small,
close-knit team. It’s a fun and collaborative environment.

Our stack is composed of Node.js, Redis and CouchDB on the backend, with
Backbone, JQuery and Less (compiled and minified, of course) on the client.
Most of our JavaScript is written in CoffeeScript. We use Git and are deployed
on Amazon infrastructure. We love building things from scratch, and we’d love
to find someone who could lead us toward releasing our tools as open source.

Familiarity with components of our stack is important, but most important is
that you are disciplined, self-motivated, and fit well into a collaborative
creative environment. We’re happy to take on someone technically adept who can
learn quickly. You don’t need a CS degree, but you need to both eagerly solve
problems that are thrown at you and lead the development of larger projects.

To give you a feel for it, these are some examples of things you could be
working on: \- You figure out that ordering system doesn’t seem to be
consuming orders via Redis fast enough. Time to get in there and figure out
why. \- It would be convenient if wholesale customers had a portal they could
use to process payment. Lay out a roadmap for making this happen, then
impliment. \- View rendering on the client is sometimes too slow. Explore some
options for server-sided rendering with some quick mock-ups so we can evaluate
a timeframe for making it happen.

We are a small business that values a healthy work life balance. There’s
plenty to do, but we prefer to get it done at a consistent pace. No weekends
and very rare late nights.

Qualified applicants will submit a CV and cover letter that detail their
relevant experience and related projects. Get in touch with it@baggu.com

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange - Atlanta, GA

We are a new company who is looking to eliminate the inefficiencies in implant
surgeries. Help us make medicine better.

We are looking for a talented front-end developer with experience in:

* Bootstrap

* jQuery

* Less/CSS

* HTML5

* Responsive design

* UX design

This position will be a ground-level opportunity to design and implement the
look and feel of an important web application.

Interested? hiring@medtechexchange.com

------
uberc
New York City -- Grasshopper NYC looking for business co-founder for
interactive game table venture

As part of our mission to revitalize face-to-face play for the 21st century,
Grasshopper NYC has created a beautiful interactive game table that has
potential as a standalone product and business. We are now looking for a
business co-founder and leader to unlock this potential.

We’re looking for someone who knows the relevant entertainment markets
(including both traditional at-home game consoles and the out-of-home
entertainment market); is skilled at business and strategic planning; has
experience getting integrated hardware/software products to wide distribution;
can get us the right industry partners; can lead fundraising as needed; has
executive management potential; and is generally a excellent person who is fun
and inspiring to work with.

Our game table is being featured this month at IndieCade East, the annual
independent games festival, at New York’s Museum of the Moving Image. We think
it’s both gorgeous and ergonomically unique, comfortably sitting up to 6
players with plenty of leg room. (Design has been led by a cutting-edge
architecture firm headed by MIT/Harvard architecture professors.) Technically,
it’s a smart combination of open-source and proprietary software, including
our own game framework built on Unity3D. (The core table engineering was led
by an MIT Media Lab expert in multi-touch tables.) Unlike many interactive
tables, it’s cool and smooth to the touch and is seamless and spill-proof;
having a cocktail or beer at the table is encouraged by design. We already
have around a dozen games working on the table -- ranging in stage from alpha
to polished, some our own, some from third-parties indie game developers.

In short, we think we’ve created a special product that enables a unique and
wonderful face-to-face game experience -- bringing the best of digital
technology into a fully present, truly social interaction. Now we’re looking
for a co-founder to turn an exceptional product into an exceptional business.

Additional background: the founder and creative director of Grasshopper NYC is
an MIT engineer with a track record of product and business innovation in new
media, including high-level executive positions in business news and as as a
product management director at Google. A blog post in Gamasutra, a leading
games industry website, noted that Grasshopper NYC is being talked about as
“the coolest thing happening in the New York game industry at the moment.”

Interested? Email Ien Cheng at ien@grasshoppernyc.com.

------
jetsnoc
Idaho (remote or on-site)

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

I'm a senior manager at KRS. We're a bootstrapped and profitable start-up.
We're building a nation-wide coalition loyalty program and already have
thousands of clients and thousands of locations on the program. Our clients
include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies - one that is an anchor partner in
our coalition loyalty program. As the Director of Software Development I need
some help! You will be joining a medium sized team of 11 developers. If you
are interested in any of these positions my contact information is under my
profile.

Data Scientist

We are looking for a world-class data scientist to get in to the minds of our
customers. Your job will be to analyze our "large" data-sets, identify
patterns, determine consumer sentiment and provide them with incredible offer.
Looking for someone with extensive programming and modeling experience using
the Hadoop ecosystem. At KickBack you will research and implement new scalable
learning algorithms and data mining techniques including sequential data
models, variable discretization, feature extraction, selection, and
construction. Machine learning a plus. We're looking for an expert someone we
would consider a "game changer" and are paying accordingly.

Back-end Developer

We're looking for a pro that can create scalable back-ends. Message queues,
concurrency and fault tolerance should be second-nature to you.

Front-end Developer

We're looking for an expert in Angular whom can pair with our aforementioned
world-class back-end developer. Heck, if you aren't an angular pro, anyone
with amazing front-end skills will do, you can pick-up our framework or
suggest a better one as you work in to the role. UX skills a plus. Like any
start-up, we're big on usability.

Mobile Developer

We're looking for two mobile developers. We have a specific vision for our
mobile platform and have already moved past html5 interfaces to native
applications to improve performance.

DevOps

(Multiple positions) We're looking for a Hadoop cluster administrator and an
overall DevOps engineer proficient in Chef, Celery, Message Queues,
Networking, BGP AnyCast, etc. We'll always train the right candidate so junior
developers and candidates fresh out of a university are welcome to apply.
Thanks!

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC or Boston, MA - Senior and Mid-Level Developers, QA
Engineers, Interns

NGP VAN ([https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van)) is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign and
organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and new media products available.

We are a rapidly growing company that built the voter contact and volunteer
management tools used by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic
Party in the country distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and
down the ticket, and we provide industry-leading organizing tools for labor
unions, environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists,
and international political parties across the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the vast majority of Democratic candidates from
the Presidential level on down, and our fast-growing new media platform has
recently become the most-used platform by Democratic campaigns as well.

We have a couple of positions open in Boston and DC for developers - our stack
is mostly ASP.NET MVC / EF, but we have several node apps and are also using
angular pretty heavily in new development. We're open to summer interns, mid-
level developers, and senior developer.

The positions offers competitive compensation and a strong benefits package.
NGP VAN prides itself on being a progressive and open-minded workplace; we
have a fun and relaxed company culture, including blowing off steam on a
softball field, drinking in the office on Fridays, enjoying periodic company
retreats to warm places with beaches, and casual Friday every day.

Some relevant links:

Job Postings: [http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/senior-
developer-0](http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/senior-developer-0)
[http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/development-
intern](http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/development-intern)
[http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/qa-automation-
engineer-0](http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/qa-automation-engineer-0)

Coderwall: [https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van)

Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com if you have any questions!

------
datboitom
Groupon (Palo Alto, CA)

We're looking for full stack web developers!

Job Listing: [https://jobs.groupon.com/careers/engineering/software-
engine...](https://jobs.groupon.com/careers/engineering/software-engineer-
goods-palo-alto-ca-united-states-6281/)

------
bcroesch
Chicago, IL - Federis Group

We're a small software consultancy looking for front end and full stack
engineers. Rails and/or mobile experience a plus, but not strictly required.
Our team is based in Chicago, but we're open to remote as well.

Email: ben@federisgroup.com

------
butner
San Francisco, CA Covered, Inc.

Personalized Consumer Health Tech:

[http://www.gocovered.com/#/jobs](http://www.gocovered.com/#/jobs)

Sr. Software Engineer: Scala + REST API, Rich Data Engineer: Python + DB
Ninja, Lead Designer, Digital Marketing Manager

------
pallinder
Remote / Tel Aviv - Fun or die ltd

We are building a new way to interact with tv, we are well funded and have
successfully launched our first project.

The team consist of two swedes and two israelis.

* UX/UI designer, someone that is passionate about tv and in the long run transforming tv.

------
dharma1
London, UK

We're hiring Visual and UX designers to work on Ubuntu Touch. It's an exciting
opportunity to work on a mobile operating system.

Purely mobile/tablet design. Perm and freelance. Must be based in London.

Drop me a line with your portfolio at jouni.helminen@canonical.com

Thanks!

------
dbotha
Oxford Circus, London, UK - Ocean Labs.

Ocean Labs is a small product focused startup working on interesting mobile
and web applications.

We're looking for a permanent Python + Django developer to join our little
team of 7, get in touch in interested.

------
thealistra
Wikia - Poznan, Poland - Web Developer and more - H1B [polish alternative]

Wikia is a top 35 global site recognized for leading the Post-Editorial World
(translation: known for giving knowledgeable and passionate citizens the power
of voice and creative expression to rival the likes of traditional media).
We're on a world-wide hunt for bright, creative and determined professionals
to join our team and accelerate our growth.

Open positions:

Lead Software Engineer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Lead_Software_Engineer](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Lead_Software_Engineer)

Advertising Software Engineer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Advertising_Software_Engineer](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Advertising_Software_Engineer)

Mobile Web Developer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Mobile_Web_Developer](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Mobile_Web_Developer)

Front-end Developer - [http://www.wikia.com/Hiring/Front-
end_Developer(Poznan)](http://www.wikia.com/Hiring/Front-
end_Developer\(Poznan\))

Web Developer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Application_Engineer_(Poznan)](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Application_Engineer_\(Poznan\))

Knowledge Software Engineer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Knowledge_Engineer_(Poznan)](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Knowledge_Engineer_\(Poznan\))

Project Manager -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Project_Manager](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Project_Manager)

MySQL DBA -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/MySQL_DBA](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/MySQL_DBA)

I work here as an iOS developer, the time is flexible, we use JIRA for tasks,
github for code - everything is open source
[http://github.com/Wikia](http://github.com/Wikia), so you can even checkout
the code. The guys are awesome and smart, we have a fussball table and a pool
table in the office, also free snacks and drinks.

[http://www.wikia.com/Careers](http://www.wikia.com/Careers) \- career page;
all the job descriptions in detail and salaries.

If you want to apply, chat about the job, or ask any questions: alistra@wikia-
inc.com, please attach CV or github.

------
aka488
Homejoy San Francisco, CA

We're looking for Engineers, Operations and BD people to join our growing
team!

Check us out: [https://www.homejoy.com/job-
listings](https://www.homejoy.com/job-listings)

------
feverishaaron
mPATH in Palo Alto or San Francisco. We're building something that hasn't been
done before. This well-funded seed stage startup was started in August by two
C-level Salesforce execs. Our CTO comes from Square, where he lead platform
engineering.

We have an immense amount of customer traction for a stealth startup. We're
looking for Ruby or Python web app engineers, product designers, Java-based
service layer engineering, iOS and Android engineers.

[http://mpath.com/#careers](http://mpath.com/#careers)

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo helps companies build great teams by allowing recruiters to search for
the most talented people across the web. With over 300 million social profiles
in its database, powerful search to surface relevant candidates and patent-
pending technology to help discover candidates who may be open to new
opportunities. Our easy-to-use collaborative tools help streamline the
recruiting process and allow recruiters to spend time more effectively and
efficiently.

Our team is small, but growing so you'll play an integral role in building
something meaningful. We work hard while respecting that our colleagues have
well-rounded lives, and we strive for a diverse, welcoming, and respectful
environment. We have over 100 customers including Box, Yelp, Square, ESPN and
Groupon and announced our series A round of funding last summer
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-
recruit...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-recruiting-
platform-used-by-box-yelp-and-square-lands-3-5m-from-battery-and-menlo/)

Some of our perks include $300 headphone allowance, 100% coverage of employee
health care premiums, 1:1 matching for donations to non-profits, and catered
lunches.

Current openings:

Marketing:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/content_marketing_ma...](http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/content_marketing_manager)

Engineering (Data):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer)

Engineering (Full-Stack):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack)

Sales:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive](http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive)

Customer Success:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director](http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director)

We’re in a beautiful open office in SOMA right across from the 4th and King
Cal-Train station and near AT&T Park.

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com or call
me at 310-351-7275.

------
merinid
Enigma (New York, NY) [http://enigma.io](http://enigma.io)

Big Public Data

[http://enigma.io/about/jobs/](http://enigma.io/about/jobs/)

------
ajhit406
Nitrous.IO - Mountain View, CA

Full stack engineers / Platform & Ops / Sys Admins / Product Design

[https://www.nitrous.io/jobs](https://www.nitrous.io/jobs)

------
bengarvey
RJMetrics in Philadelphia devs, marketing, sales
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs?source=bgarvey](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs?source=bgarvey)

------
vseloved
SF - Grammarly
([http://www.grammarly.com/jobs](http://www.grammarly.com/jobs))

\- Sr. Backend Engineer

\- Sr. NLP Developer

\- Lead DevOps Engineer

\- Director of Product Marketing

\- Product Marketing Manager

\- Public Relations Coordinator

------
bhgraham
Austin, TX (internships possible)

Compare Metrics, Inc, is a BigData start-up revolutionizing consumer decision
making.

Looking for Sr. Node.JS developers in the Austin area.

email your resume to jobs@comparemetrics.com

------
ceekay
HUGE number of companies looking for entry level talent / interns. See
[http://collegefeed.com](http://collegefeed.com)

------
ebahnx
Webflow is hiring. Incredible team and product:
[http://jobs.webflow.com/](http://jobs.webflow.com/)

------
toots
Barcelona, Spain - Odigeo.

Odigeo is the company running the travel sites Opodo, GoVoyages, Liligo,
eDreams.

We're looking for a senior sysadmin, ping me if interested!

~~~
corford
Hey toots. It's difficult to ping you without an email address (your HN email
addy isn't made public by default)... :)

~~~
toots
fixed, thanks!

------
madprime
Back-end web developer - Cambridge/Boston or New York City strongly preferred
- PersonalGenomes.org 501(c)(3) / Open Humans (openhumans.org)

As the Senior Software Engineer at PersonalGenomes.org you will work on the
Open Humans Network, a project that aims to help people aggregate and share
their health and trait data to advance scientific, educational and
humanitarian causes.

Our model for this initiative is the work we’ve done on the Harvard Personal
Genome Project (PGP), which has over 3,000 volunteers publicly sharing
extensive biological and trait data, including hundreds of whole genomes,
exomes, and genotyping data sets, over 1,000 health records, microbiome
datasets from various bodily habitats, device data, brain imaging, etc. This
combination of a highly informed and engaged community of volunteers and their
contributions of extremely rich biological and health data, along with a
network of collaboration-minded researchers, is an incredibly powerful
scientific and educational resource that is unrivaled elsewhere. We will build
on this momentum with this exciting new initiative that will transform
participatory research and advance human health.

Our current hiring position is focusing on someone with back-end web
development skills, as we have plans to work with a design firm for initial
front-end work. Because we plan to develop open source software used by
researchers, we believe Python (which many scientists use) is generally
preferred.

We're looking for someone who...

\-- Is interested in building and managing a full-stack website. As the Senior
Software Engineer, your expertise will be an important factor in decisions
about what kind of technology is used and how it’s deployed.

\-- Has used multiple programming languages to build production systems (e.g.
Python, JavaScript, Ruby).

\-- Is experienced with back-end web development (e.g. Rails or Django).

\-- Is comfortable managing Unix servers, cloud-based services and has
opinions about how to store and disseminate large datasets (currently around
50TB total, although we would start with managing <10GB).

\-- Works well in a small team of developers and scientists.

\-- Loves science, participatory research, and free/open source ideals.

\-- Believes in our mission!

About PersonalGenomes.org: PersonalGenomes.org is a 501(c)(3) nonprofit
organization working to generate, aggregate and interpret human biological and
trait data on an unprecedented scale. PersonalGenome.org's mission is to make
a wide spectrum of data about humans accessible to increase biological
literacy and improve human health. Its efforts are informed by values
encouraging greater transparency and collaboration between researchers and
participants. The organization supports the Personal Genome Project (PGP)
global network. The first PGP research study was founded at Harvard Medical
School in 2005, and PGP sites now exist at leading institutions in four
countries. We also produce the annual Genomes, Environments and Traits (GET)
Conference. More information is available at www.personalgenomes.org

About Open Humans: We have years of practical experience, thousands of
participants, and diverse data sets accrued. What we need now is an
experienced developer to help us build a site for participants and researchers
to manage and publicly share this data. Think of this as a nonprofit startup
project!

Read more about Open Humans at [http://openhumans.org](http://openhumans.org)
and apply for the position by contacting us: Jason Bobe
(jason@personalgenomes.org) and Madeleine Ball (mpball@gmail.com)

------
rekoros
Remote (USA) or Bay Area

Kato - [https://kato.im](https://kato.im)

* Visual designer

* Writer - marketing, technical, copy, blog, etc.

Full-time + benefits.

andrei@kato.im

------
mikek
Tophatter - Palo Alto, CA

[http://www.tophatter.com/jobs](http://www.tophatter.com/jobs)

------
jscalisi
Palantir is hiring Infrastructure Quality Engineers in Palo Alto, CA.

Palantir Infrastructure Quality Engineers work on cross-functional product
teams to ensure a successful, high quality product release. We are looking for
energetic, highly motivated, and detail-oriented engineers with strong
software skills to fill this role. As an Infrastructure Quality Engineer at
Palantir, you will play a critical role in defining Palantir’s world-class
information analysis platform. You will accomplish this by drawing on your
superb engineering ability to solve complex software problems. You will figure
out how to assess the server architecture of each release of Palantir’s
platform to ensure that it operates flawlessly. You will be responsible for
designing software tests based both on expected uses and functional
requirements; validating functionality; finding, filing, verifying, and
solving issues and defects; and providing extensive input to the software
development process. This is an opportunity to join a fast growing start-up
and be a critical member on cross-functional product teams building disruptive
technology.

Responsibilities

Review and critique software specifications Design and execute test cases
using functional requirements Develop scripts to automate and validate
functionality Find and file defects; verify fixed deficiencies Debug
software/server issues Write scripts to generate large data sets for scale
testing Maintain and administer robust enterprise software deployments Work
with developers to ensure a successful, high-quality release Requirements

BS/MS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, Information Systems, or
equivalent Double major in Finance, Mathematics, or Physics is a plus Strong
experience with Linux; specifically, the ability to diagnose software issues
on a server environment Strong shell scripting, Python or Perl Firm grasp of
back-end QA methodologies with a focus on scale performance Oracle, Postgres
and/or other (SQL) database knowledge Systems administration experience highly
desired Ability to work in a fast-moving environment with ad-hoc objectives
Excellent teamwork, independent decision making, and written/verbal
communication skills Analytical thinking, creative problem solving, trouble
shooting, and attention-to-detail a must

[http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000000...](http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000000jNlvAAE)

------
bitovi
Bitovi - Remote (N. America preferred) -
[http://bitovi.com](http://bitovi.com)

We are simplifying JavaScript development. We build amazing web apps, the
right way. After years of solving complex front-end engineering problems, we
know what works and what doesn’t. We’ve baked that experience into our tools,
consulting, and training.

We’re a team of 20 developers (and designers) located around the US, Canada,
and Croatia. This is a remote position, but due to travel requirements, we
have a strong preference for North American-based developers.

YOU

We’re looking for passionate JavaScript developers who who enjoys identifying
the hard parts of application development and simplifying them, talking about
software architecture, and teaching others. We also want someone who can lead
others and be an integral part of a team, but can also hang out with the dev
team after the workday.

The following attributes are major positives, but not all hard requirements:

\- Some experience contributing to or at least using open source

\- Doesn’t mind a bit of travel, averaging one week per month

\- Has strong opinions about the right way to develop

\- Has a lot of JavaScript experience

\- Has some full stack experience (backend and DB)

THE JOB

As soon as you begin, we’ll train you to become an expert in JavaScript
application design, frontend architecture, and our JavaScriptMVC stack of
tools. You’ll work with clients creating applications, designing and
discussing architectures, reviewing code, and researching new front-end
technologies.

In addition to client work, you’ll have the opportunity to shape a small and
growing company by applying your talent and passion towards an area of
interest. Bitovi developers:

\- Speak at conferences

\- Give trainings

\- Run meetups

\- Maintain open source projects

\- Write articles

BENEFITS

\- Competitive salary and yearly bonuses

\- Bi-annual company retreats (previously in Las Vegas, New Orleans, and
Amelia Island)

\- 401(k) plan with matching

\- 4 weeks paid vacation

\- Health and dental insurance

\- Gym membership reimbursement

\- Maternity/paternity leave

\- Work from home

To apply, send your resume and an introduction that shows us that you are the
kind of person we cannot live without to jobs@bitovi.com

------
xyclos
stempremier.com

back-end dev. java/scala. play framework. charleston, sc

[http://www.indeed.com/cmp/STEM-Premier/jobs/Web-
Application-...](http://www.indeed.com/cmp/STEM-Premier/jobs/Web-Application-
Developer-9b5741d656b862fa)

------
destraynor
Intercom ([https://www.intercom.io/](https://www.intercom.io/)).

Intercom is a simple, personal messaging service for businesses and their
customers. Used for marketing, sales, support and product, Intercom is the
easiest way to reach your customers.

Our mission is to make web business personal. We believe that the future of
customer communication requires not increasingly complex, impersonal point
solutions, but rather a simple, seamless platform that feels a lot more like
Facebook than Salesforce.

People love our product:
[https://twitter.com/intercom/favorites](https://twitter.com/intercom/favorites)

The company is just over 2 years old. It has over $30MM to-date from Bessemer
Venture Partners, and the Social+Capital Partnership.

The team is currently 46, comprising people from Apple, Box, Google, Facebook,
Amazon, Yammer, Microsoft, and PayPal.

Intercom is installed in thousands of web products and is connected with many
millions of end-users. The company has been experiencing double-digit monthly
revenue growth from the start.

We intend to fundamentally change how internet businesses and their customers
interact.

For a full list of jobs see our careers page:
[https://www.intercom.io/careers](https://www.intercom.io/careers)

SAN FRANCISCO

Software engineers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/9A06A2D028](https://www.workable.com/j/9A06A2D028)

Product designers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/32B8BD914B](https://www.workable.com/j/32B8BD914B)

Success engineers
[http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3412](http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3412)

Marketing designers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/F38239DCA4](https://www.workable.com/j/F38239DCA4)

Software engineers(interns):
[https://www.workable.com/j/FAA77D5FF1](https://www.workable.com/j/FAA77D5FF1)

Data analysts:
[https://www.workable.com/j/0734A1424E](https://www.workable.com/j/0734A1424E)

Office manager:
[https://www.workable.com/j/B8DDA2E2C4](https://www.workable.com/j/B8DDA2E2C4)

Executive assistant:
[https://www.workable.com/j/BF0FA1DA02](https://www.workable.com/j/BF0FA1DA02)

DUBLIN

Product Managers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/B306D705BF](https://www.workable.com/j/B306D705BF)

Visual designers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/202064E5FA](https://www.workable.com/j/202064E5FA)

Android engineers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/2B044EEB80](https://www.workable.com/j/2B044EEB80)

Product designers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/3CD022F97F](https://www.workable.com/j/3CD022F97F)

Software engineers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/0D0544C466](https://www.workable.com/j/0D0544C466)

Graduate software engineers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/4264D3CB92](https://www.workable.com/j/4264D3CB92)

iOS engineers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/38B689A8E3](https://www.workable.com/j/38B689A8E3)

Systems engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/2479E3FE05](https://www.workable.com/j/2479E3FE05)

[https://www.intercom.io/careers](https://www.intercom.io/careers)

~~~
whitef0x
Hi I'm able to work in Dublin legally (without a visa) and in San Francisco
(got to get a visa). However it seems as though there aren't any interns
available in Dublin.

Also am I open to work in San Francisco (I'm a Canadian citizen) or is not
have a current work permit a no go?

Email me back at david.chris.baldwin[at]gmail.com

------
sunils34
Buffer ([http://bufferapp.com](http://bufferapp.com)) - REMOTE (We're a small
distributed team of 16 people (5 engineers) across the US, UK, Hong Kong,
Taiwan, Sweden and Australia)

I'd love for you to come join Buffer for the fun ride. We have over 1.2
million users and our annual run rate is over $3m. There are some super
interesting challenges ahead, as we focus on Buffer for Business. We're
looking to expand our engineering team with the following open positions.

    
    
        * Android Hacker
        * Reliability Hacker (Devops engineer). 
        * Backend Hacker
        * iOS Hacker
    

Here are some key stats about our technology and scale.

    
    
        - we have over 150k monthly active users.
        - 8500+ API clients. Most popular: Feedly, IFTTT, Pocket, Instapaper
        - we release changes several times a day - we have an entirely data-driven process, with Einstein and Buffer-Metrics, our custom built a/b testing and metrics tracking framework.
        - Some of the tech we work with: PHP, Python, MongoDB, AWS (Elastic Beanstalk, Elasticache, SQS), Backbone.js, Grunt.js, Android, iOS.
    

More stats and stack details here:
[http://overflow.bufferapp.com/2013/08/01/scaling-buffer-
in-2...](http://overflow.bufferapp.com/2013/08/01/scaling-buffer-in-2013/)

We're a small team of driven hackers and happiness heroes (our support
people). Just like you, we're excited and passionate about engineering
challenges and have some interesting architecture and scaling problems we work
on. If you're interested in coming on board, you’ll:

    
    
        - work closely myself on technical architecture and Joel on product. 
        - ship to thousands of users and iterate quickly 
        - work with our metrics team to make smart changes 
        - be friendly and comfortable talking directly to customers on issues and features 
        - be a happy, positive-minded and kind person who has a great approach in dealing with others 
        - be a Buffer user 
        - be anywhere in the world, and if you'd like, you have help and support from us to move to where you want to be 
        - have experience working with another startup or building side projects before (would be awesome, it’s cool if not)
    

Some aspects of Buffer culture that makes us a little different:

    
    
        - we are totally transparent. We raised $450k, we currently have over 1.1 million users and generate $230k/mo. Ask me anything else! 
        - within the company, all salaries and equity are open and we have a formula for the distribution. 
        - we're all very focused on self improvement 
        - we have daily standups where we discuss our current improvements. This could be waking up earlier, starting public speaking, blogging, exercise, learning a language, etc. 
        - here's our culture deck: http://www.slideshare.net/bufferapp/buffer-culture-03
    

Salary: 88k-110k depending on location (living costs) and experience.
([http://99u.com/articles/15527/the-age-of-salary-
transparency](http://99u.com/articles/15527/the-age-of-salary-transparency))

Equity: 0.1-0.5%

If this sounds fun, let's chat. Send me a note about yourself, why you’re
interested in Buffer, and any relevant links (Github profile, projects and
background): [http://jobs.bufferapp.com](http://jobs.bufferapp.com) \- Sunil
(CTO)

~~~
deevus
I love Buffer. I use it everyday to share interesting links to friends and
family :)

Sounds like a great job! I don't really have much experience with the tech
you're using though. Plus I'm currently half-way through a CS degree.

EDIT: The weekend warrior positions sound really interesting. I would be
totally on that if it could be flexible around my studies.

EDIT2: I've sent you an email

------
uaydin
Join'em, TX \----- Join’em is the first community-powered marketplace to
provide an easy, fun and collaborative way to leverage the collective buying
power of like-minded shoppers with quality merchants. Our core proposition is
based on WePower™ to enable groups to shop, share and beat down the prices on
thousands of brand name products and services.

We are open to all levels(junior, mid and senior):

================== Back End Developer ==================

Responsibilities: Your work will span many areas of the Join'em platform,
including but not limited to:

\- Playing with large datasets \- Developing our RESTful APIs \- Working on
machine learning (such as recommendation systems) \- Developing dashboards \-
Scaling applications across distributed machines \- Requirements

\- Fluent in python language \- Write great code, view it as a craft, and be
proud of what you do at your job \- Experience using Git

Pluses:

\- Have a college degree in Computer Science or equivalent experience \-
Experience with a good portion of our technology stack \- Experience in
working in i18n projects supporting non-Latin languages (as we expend future
markets) \- Familiarity with standards and guidelines; including: Unicode,
CLDR, ICU, PEP 8 etc..) \- Experience in A/B testing \- E-commerce experience

Our stack: You will work with a broad and bleeding-edge back-end technologies,
including but not limited to:

\- Python and Django \- PostgreSQL \- MongoDB \- Redis \- Amazon Web Services
\- Third party apps (such as Braintree, Optimizely, Twilio, Paypal etc..)

=================== Front End Developer ===================

Responsibilities: Your work will span many areas of the Join'em platform,
including but not limited to:

\- Developing device agnostic & responsive frontend code \- Work with creative
and production team to bring ideas to life \- Code HTML marketing campaign
emails

Requirements:

\- Must be able to communicate well with designers and developers \- Solid
understanding of core front-end web technologies (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript) \-
Understanding of emerging UI/UX concepts \- Experience with jQuery \-
Responsive design experience \- Experience using Git

Pluses:

\- Experience with Bootstrap, Backbone.js, AngularJS \- Experience with LESS
CSS pre-processor \- Experience in A/B testing \- Experience in template
engines such as Django, Jinja, or Smarty \- E-commerce experience

These are full-time position based in our Dallas, TX office. Relocation
assistance may be available.

Please email your resume to dev.hr@joinem.com.

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo is a rapidly-growing, entrepreneurial non-profit foundation with a big
mission. Our tools are already positively disrupting the ways that development
aid is allocated and reported in a sector that has been historically adverse
to change.

Akvo’s staff are based in multiple locations. We have a head office in the
centre of Amsterdam with hubs in London, Stockholm, Washington DC, Nairobi and
New Delhi. We also have people working from home in numerous other locations
around the world. Where you are is not as important as who you are and what
you can contribute.

We think job satisfaction comes, more than anything else, from working with
great people on exciting projects. Akvo’s team is like no other, with
motivated and talented people whose diverse backgrounds converge to accomplish
shared objectives.

Open positions

UI designer / developer

If you are a UI designer / developer with startup experience wanting to
contribute to make the world better, please read on!

We are seeking a skilled, self-motivated, pro-active and energetic UI
developer / designer with a sense for data visualization. Reporting to the
lead designer, your primary responsibility will be to create and ensure a
consistent, usable, and beautiful UI throughout our software platform, which
includes web applications, desktop applications and mobile / tablet
applications.

You have to be able to adapt to a fast changing environment where multi-
tasking is a must. You will be required to design and develop functional user
interfaces as well as keeping the brand consistent across the organization and
a range of different products.

Being part of a continuously growing team is essential to maintain and improve
the quality of our work.

Akvo creates and runs open source internet and mobile services that make it
easy to bring international development work online. We focus on project and
programme dashboards, reporting, monitoring, evaluation and making data easier
to share.

Headquartered in Amsterdam, Akvo is a non-profit foundation that works with
more than a thousand organisations around the world. We are looking for
someone to be based in Helsinki (primary), Stockholm or Amsterdam. You must
have a work permit already to work in one of these locations.

Please send your CV along with a cover letter to loic@akvo.org

Web developer, based in Amsterdam, Netherlands

Akvo is hunting for the right full-stack developer to complement our existing
technical team. We are experiencing a huge demand for our suite of open source
software products, and need to increase our capacity as a team to be able to
continually meet the expectations of our working partners.

To be suitable for this position you need to have experience working in modern
Web Frameworks (such as Python/Django), in addition to an interest in and an
understanding of the latest and upcoming web development strategies and
solutions. You should feel confident in delivering complete code based
solutions to provided problems and documenting the work that you do.

We’re looking for someone eager to accept a challenge, and willing to enhance
and improve their own skills while continuing to contribute to the group
effort. Due to working in a globally distributed team, you should be an active
communicator with the flexibility to encompass the variety of culture and
working styles.

Core skills: Python/Django, Java, HTML/CSS, SQL, Ubuntu. Please send your CV
along with a cover letter to adrian@akvo.org

Software Developer

We are looking to hire a software developer to join our Akvo FLOW team. Akvo
FLOW is one of our core software products. It is a Java based open source
platform to collect, manage, analyse and display geographically-referenced
monitoring and evaluation data. (Learn more about the Akvo Platform)

We have some fun, and interesting, problems to solve and we want you to help
us fix them: How can we maintain and extend a complex tool with a lot of
moving parts (a mobile Android app, a Web platform, map displays) while
keeping it simple and enjoyable for people to use? Double down when they need
to be able to use it in areas of the world with low, or inadequate, web and
mobile connectivity? How to move towards a service oriented architecture,
upgrading one component at a time, while keeping services running?

You’ll be working with our international team, based out of Amsterdam,
Stockholm, Helsinki or remote at UTC to UTC+2.

Responsibilities:

•Design, develop and support open source Java based web applications/services
•Support the development and release process •Work with legacy code as well as
new developments •Work with multiple languages Java, JavaScript, Clojure

Requirements:

•Experience with developing Java based web applications •Experience with
JavaScript (MVC frameworks) •Experience with web technologies (HTML5/CSS3)
•Some experience with Clojure and/or functional programming is desirable
•Ability to work in a distributed team in a self-disciplined manner is
expected •DVCS (git)

You must have a work permit already to work in one of these locations. Please
send your CV along with a cover letter to ivan@akvo.org.

------
ricaurte
The Honest Company - Hiring Software Engineers - Santa Monica, CA (INTERN yes,
REMOTE no, H1B transfer maybe)

[https://www.honest.com](https://www.honest.com)

About us

The Honest Company passionately believes in creating not only effective, but
also unquestionably safe, eco- friendly, beautiful, convenient, and affordable
products for babies and homes.The growing product line is comprised of eco-
friendly diapers (with super stylish designs) and a natural line of bath,
skincare, home cleaning, and organic nutritional supplement products – all
packed in convenient bundles that can be customized, personalized, and
conveniently shipped whenever needed.

We're growing really fast with over 170 employees as of our 2nd birthday two
weeks ago
([http://instagram.com/p/jSqeESMujh/](http://instagram.com/p/jSqeESMujh/)) and
have raised $52 million to date.

Our awesome office:

\-- [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-
honest...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-honest-
company-headquarters_n_4031708.html)

\--
[http://www.lonny.com/magazine/October+2013/xC34VaNFEkE/1#28](http://www.lonny.com/magazine/October+2013/xC34VaNFEkE/1#28)

We like to have fun -
[http://instagram.com/p/efoaU_Muud/](http://instagram.com/p/efoaU_Muud/)

======================

Positions Available

We are continuing to expand our engineering team and hiring for the following
positions:

\-- Full-Stack Engineers

\-- Front-End Engineers

\-- Back-End Engineers

\-- QA Automation Engineers

Send resume to: Justin Ricaurte (justin@honest.com)

======================

Our stack:

\-- Ruby on Rails backend for our E-Commerce Site (Python and/or Node.js
experience perfectly fine)

\-- Angular.js and themed Bootstrap on the front-end

\-- Our warehouse currently runs off an in-house created Ruby server

\-- TDD with rspec, capybara, and jasmine tests keeping things stable

\-- Datastores - MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached

\-- iOS app in the app store - Honest Baby

======================

What will we look for in you?

We want to see someone who will take initiative to support the company's
mission of delivering safe, eco-friendly, beautiful and affordable home and
family products to all current and future customers. Someone who is known to
smile and crack a joke while working on a difficult problem. You take pride in
your work, deliver clean, well-tested code and are able to communicate with
your teammates about your work and find creative ways to improve code and
processes. We like to cross-train everyone to be full-stack engineers, so if
you're back-end or front-end, we would also like you to want to learn the
other side while working for us.

If this sounds like the type of place you would have a lot of fun working at,
contact:

Justin Ricaurte (justin@honest.com)

------
geoffreydgraham
Atlanta, GA - GuildQuality - Remote in USA or here in the ATL

\---

If you're a Web Application Developer who likes to build and ship; values
freedom, flexibility, and empowerment; loves working with the best tools;
values working alongside supportive people who care about and respect you;
gets jazzed by the notion that your work will have an immediate, visible, and
significant impact on the health of the business; longs for an opportunity to
be a part of an award-winning work environment where friendliness is a core
requirement for every role, and everyone is focused on measurable results; and
is awesome; then we would like to speak with you about joining our team.

We're looking for Web Application Developers who have 10,000+ hours of PHP,
PHP frameworks, and high-performance web applications; a friendly disposition,
a love of learning, and an interest in building great products for real
customers; and a readiness to immediately begin building cool new stuff from
the ground up.

GuildQuality - [http://www.guildquality.com](http://www.guildquality.com) \-
is a profitable, fast-growing SaaS business that helps the very best
homebuilders, remodelers, and home improvement contractors in North America
deliver an exceptional customer experience. Our clients (we call them
"Guildmembers") are small and mid-sized companies, representing a “best of the
best” in the residential real estate and construction industry.

Ours is a big market and it’s getting bigger: we're squarely at the
intersection of reputation, real estate, and home improvement. We're doing
tons of great stuff in this space, and we'd like to have more wonderful people
on the team to help us accelerate our pace of innovation.

About our work environment, culture, and benefits: • We have 24 full-time,
committed, friendly, and resourceful people on our team. • Most of our team
works here in our Midtown Atlanta office, and about 10 people work remotely. •
We're profitable and growing rapidly. • We dig things like craftsmanship,
design, and data. • We have a Results Oriented Work Environment (ROWE). • We
don't monitor sick days or vacation days. When someone needs time off, they
take it. • We have very few meetings, but lots of communication. • People work
from wherever and whenever they're most productive. • We're open-book. That
means everyone has a clear understanding of how the business is performing. •
Employment benefits include great health insurance, long term disability
insurance, and life insurance. • The company matches SIMPLE IRA contributions,
up to 3% of salary. • We have excellent retreats, where we roll up our sleaves
and everyone digs into strategizing about the future of the company, and then
we throw down and have a great time. • Every single person in the company
moves our needle. We have no dead weight getting in the way, no negative
attitudes bringing people down, and no bureaucracy dragging on our progress. •
Regardless of the job description and requisite skills, we only hire folks who
are friendly, committed, and resourceful. No prima donnas, no personal
agendas, no politics – just a focus on doing great work. • In September, the
Atlanta Business Chronicle rated GuildQuality among the Top 5 Best Places to
Work in Atlanta.

Here's a brief talk I gave about how we work at GuildQuality:
[http://geoffreygraham.com/2013/12/29/empowerment-trust-
and-f...](http://geoffreygraham.com/2013/12/29/empowerment-trust-and-freedom-
in-the-workplace/)

If you think you might be a fit, we would like to speak with you. Email us at
careers@guildquality.com, and include whatever details you think convey a good
picture of who you are and what you’ve done. Thanks!

------
eflglobal
Lima, Peru -AND- Boston, MA -- Full Stack Junior Developer Fellowship
opportunity!

\---

About Entrepreneurial Finance Lab:

EFL's mission is to expand access to finance in emerging markets by equipping
banks with better tools to measure credit risk. Built with the aim of tackling
a 2.5 trillion dollar financing gap for small and medium enterprises (SMEs)
around the world, EFL's digital psychometric credit assessment evaluates small
business owners on key elements of entrepreneurship in a scalable and
automated manner. This breakthrough technology helps banks provide financing
to market segments previously out of reach, and helps bring the developing
world's most capable, yet previously unbankable, entrepreneurs into the formal
financial fold. After spinning off from a research initiative at the Harvard
Kennedy School's Center for International Development, EFL now works with
leading financial institutions across Africa, Asia, and Latin America, and has
facilitated over $240 million in lending to SMEs. We’ve been recognized and
endorsed by leading development organizations such as the IFC, Inter-American
Development Bank, and the G-20.

\---

About the Fellowship:

The two-year Global Technology Fellowship provides an opportunity for young,
driven individuals with a background in computer science and software
engineering to gain exposure to a quickly growing and highly accredited
startup in the field of emerging market technology. Your mission will be to
tackle engineering challenges at the intersection of data science and software
development. We are re-engineering our infrastructure and will need help in
designing for growth. The Fellowship will be based in Lima, Peru and Boston,
MA for the duration of the first year, and you will also have the opportunity
to engage with EFL clients in Latin America, Africa, and Asia. We at EFL view
first-hand exposure to emerging markets as an essential component of the
fellowship and guarantee at least six weeks of on the ground experience within
your first year.

Projects you may be asked to take on in your first year are:

Web Development • Enhancements to the EFL Web App to meet new customer feature
needs (Django and JQuery) • Implementation of automated continuous integration
(Git, Jenkins, and AWS)

Scoring Systems • Enhancements to support faster asynchronous scoring and
reporting needs (Celery) • Enhancements to async infrastructure configuration
to support redundancy (AWS and Celery)

UX/UI Projects • Android Mobile tools development (Android) • Enhancements to
the EFL Web App (Django/CSS/XHTML)

R&D Projects • Mobile, GIS, and Social scoring enhancements to the core EFL
algorithm (NoSQL, R)

Client Integration Projects • Enhancements to the EFL REST API (Python) •
Client integration projects (varies)

Based on your contributions in your first year, EFL will offer you a position
for a second and final year of the fellowship. This position may be a
continuation of one of the projects you worked on in year one, or it may be a
new opportunity in one of our global markets. Your success in both years of
the fellowship will depend on your ability to learn quickly in situations that
are foreign, to think critically through complex challenges, to take
initiative as opportunities present themselves, and to execute efficiently and
effectively.

Additional Fellowship Opportunities:

As a Global Technology Fellow, you will have the opportunity to engage with
EFL’s senior leadership to gain exposure to other areas of the business
including sales, project management, credit modeling and statistics. You’ll be
joining a tight-knit corps of EFL Fellows with an array of skillsets and
shared ambitions in the field of emerging market technology, and will have
access to leading practitioners of development economics. Fellows are highly
encouraged to utilize these resources during their time with EFL. For more
information on current and past Fellows, visit eflglobal.com/efl-fellowship.

\---

Qualifications:

Required Qualifications: • BA/BS in Computer Science, Software Engineering or
equivalent degree • Solid experience in one of Python, Ruby or PHP, a modern
MVC framework (Django, Ruby-on-Rails, Spring, etc) • Some experience with
JQuery/CSS/XHTML • Experience with one major RDBMS system: MySQL, Postgres,
Oracle, or MSSQL • Proficiency with Git • Proficiency with at least one major
OOP language C++, Java, or C# • Proficiency with Linux, Apache • Work and/or
travel experience in emerging markets in Africa, Latin America, and/or Asia

Desired Qualifications: • A self-starting, entrepreneurial nature, as well as
the ability to take on leadership roles and manage many projects at once. •
Foreign language ability (preferably Spanish and/or Portuguese) • Proficiency
with REST and/or SOAP web services • NoSQL experience • Experience with
Matlab, R, NumPy etc • Design skills (InDesign, Photoshop, Fireworks, etc) •
Advanced proficiency in Microsoft Word, PowerPoint, and Excel.

\---

How to apply:

Email a cover letter and resume to Darrell Grissen at careers@eflglobal.com.
Please save both in a single word document or PDF entitled
“LastName.FirstName-TechFellowship” (e.g., “Smith.John-TechFellowship”)
Applications without cover letters will not be considered. In the cover
letter, please touch on who you are, why EFL and why this position. We are
looking for a real person, not credentials; you’ll be a member of a small,
growing team, so be yourself! Applications will be accepted until March 21,
2014.

------
jlafon
Front end web developer, OpenEye Scientific Software - Santa Fe, NM

Email hr@eyesopen.com for details. About OpenEye Scientific Software, Inc:
OpenEye Scientific Software provides software to the pharmaceuticals industry
for molecular modeling and cheminformatics. It has done so since 1997 in its
continuing mission to provide novel software, new science and better business
practices to the industry. Central to our approach is the importance of shape
and electrostatics as primary variables of molecular description, platform-
independent code for high-throughput 2D and 3D modeling, and a preference for
the rigorous rather than the ad hoc. With offices in the United States,
Germany & Japan, OpenEye Scientific Software is a global company. However,
with fewer than 50 employees we offer a unique working culture. We believe
that work should be fun and our working environment supports this philosophy.
For the third year we have been a recipient of the Alfred P. Sloan Award for
Business Excellence in Workplace Flexibility.

FRONT END WEB DEVELOPER

Location: Santa Fe, New Mexico Employee type: Full-time Industry: Computer
Science, Biotechnology Manages others: No Job Type: Information Technology
Education: BSc degree Experience: 3 or more years Travel: Occasional Post
date: January 2014 Relocation covered: Yes Contact information Send cover
letter and resume to: OpenEye Scientific Software Recruiting 9 Bisbee Court,
Suite D Santa Fe, NM, 87508 Contact information Send cover letter and resume
to: OpenEye Scientific Software Recruiting 9 Bisbee Court, Suite D Santa Fe,
NM, 87508 or email to hr@eyesopen.com. Job Description: The ideal candidate
for this position is someone who can design and implement interactive web
interfaces. The candidate should understand user interface design, and be
familiar with state of the art web application technologies. Although the
position is primarily for interfaces, the candidate should have an
understanding of how interactive web applications work. You will be working in
a small focused team that is envisaging how we build applications for
deployment on Amazon Web Services and delivery via the web browser. You are
not expected to be a seasoned chemist, but expect to pick some chemistry up
along the way. Requirements: * BSc degree in computer science, or a similar
area. * Minimum 3 years of experience in a similar position. * Proven track
record of deploying interactive web interfaces using HTML5 & CSS3. * Requires
experience as follows: * Use of CSS, optionally using SASS or Compass. * Use
of Bootstrap or similar frameworks. * Use of JavaScript and Ajax via
CoffeeScript. * Use of jQuery, Dojo, AngularJS, Closure, Ember or similar
JavaScript libraries. * Use of real time technologies such as WebSockets and
other HTML5 advancements. * Use of testing frameworks associated with these
technologies. For example Selenium, Jasmine, PhantomJS or similar. * Use of
mockup software such as Balsamiq, Moqups or similar. * Software development
using Windows, Linux, and Unix operating systems and common browsers they
support (with an appreciation of there numerous idiosyncrasies). Desired
experience as follows: * Use of Python. * Use of Python web frameworks such as
Django, Flask and Tornado. * Appreciation of Amazon Web Services.

OpenEye Scientific Software is an Equal Opportunity Employer

------
benjamid
\---Memphis, TN (University of Memphis, workforum.memphis.edu)---

Currently searching for a full-time senior research programmer at the
Institute for Intelligent Systems (IIS) to begin as early as February 2014.
Since the job involves working closely with researchers, it must be done on-
site. Applicants must have completed a MS or PhD in software-related field, or
a track record of industry experience on-par with such credentials. Successful
candidates should have more than 5 years of experience in software design and
development.

The candidate will be involved in the design and implementation of a novel
service-oriented framework for intelligent tutoring systems (ITS). ITS use a
combination of artificial intelligence techniques, expert knowledge models,
and computerized learning environments to significantly increase student
knowledge. UM-IIS is one of the leading labs in the world for ITS and is
producing a natural language (NLP) service-oriented tutoring system. This
system will drive animated tutoring agents in traditional hypermedia contexts
(e.g., HTML5) and also virtual reality environments (e.g., Unity). We are
looking for a programmer with strong fundamental skills and the drive to
research interesting software problems. Opportunities to publish scientific
research will be available, but not required. Our ideal candidate would have a
background developing Python Web Services, but other well-qualified candidates
will be considered.

Role and Responsibilities: ● Develop scalable Python web services ● Deploy and
monitor Amazon Web Service deployments of these services ● Maintain a well-
tested and orderly code base ● Work well in a small programming team
environment

Preferred Skills: ● 3+ Years Python Programming Experience ● Experience with
Amazon Web Services, MongoDB, Flask, and/or OAuth ● Experience with bug
tracking, version control, and test frameworks ● Good documentation habits
(@param UsesDocStrings: Defaults to True)

Compensation: ● Pay Range: $55k – $85k, commensurate with experience and fit ●
Benefits Available: State of Tennessee Partners Health Care Program ● Travel
opportunities to attend relevant conferences and meetings

How to Apply Please complete an on-line application at
[https://workforum.memphis.edu](https://workforum.memphis.edu) Click on the
staff position box to find the posting for Senior Research Programmer. You
will be required to upload a cover letter, resume, and a reference list.
Application review will begin in January 2014, and will continue until the
position is filled. The University of Memphis is an Equal
Opportunity/Affirmative Employer. We urge all qualified applicants to apply
for this position. Appointment will be based on qualifications as they relate
to position requirements without regard to race, color, national origin,
religion, age, gender, handicap or veteran status. Successful candidates must
meet guidelines of the Immigration Reform and Control Act of 1986. The current
job posting for this position is at:
[https://workforum.memphis.edu/postings/5996](https://workforum.memphis.edu/postings/5996)
The position number is 017180 in workforum.memphis.edu. Please submit
application materials through the University of Memphis workforum for
consideration. For questions on this posting, please contact Xiangen Hu
(xhu@memphis.edu) or just reply here.

\---

On a side note, the Institute for Intelligent Systems at UM is also an
excellent and friendly work environment. Programming is typically done in
small teams, with a lot of opportunities for creativity.

------
trevoragilbert
We're Hiring at Prismatic (getprismatic.com)

The office is located in SOMA in San Francisco.

Frontend Engineer at Prismatic: iOS, Web, and Android.
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5971](http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5971)

Strong CS basics in data structures and algorithms. Strong engineering;
thoughtful design and clean code. Graphics, browser, games, or animation
experience a big plus.

A front-end engineer that has a strong computer science background, but wants
to focus on product engineering rather than backend systems. You don’t want to
just take off the shelf UI components, but want to explore new interactions.
You aren’t afraid to dig under the hood of iOS frameworks or browser code in
order to make an animation or interaction feel natural and smooth.

Backend Engineer at Prismatic:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5976](http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5976)

Prismatic is a great place to be a backend engineer - we analyze millions of
shared web pages every day, automatically classify them into tens of thousands
of topics, and serve up personalized feeds in real-time using our homegrown,
lightning fast, machine learning-based relevance engine. We are looking to
grow our top-notch team, with both junior and senior-level positions
available.

We are looking for engineers with deep interest and knowledge in at least one
area core to our business (i.e., distributed systems, ops and tooling, machine
learning, designing and building new product features). We’re a small team, so
you will have the opportunity to have a lot of impact, and to learn from peers
who are extremely talented engineers, computer scientists, and data experts.
Our backend is written entirely in Clojure, a JVM-based LISP that is a dream
to work in. Almost none of us knew it before we joined, and we don’t expect
you to either. We do, however, expect the following:

\- You live and die by good abstractions. You know that they can make the
difference between easily understandable and maintainable code, and a
spaghetti mess. \- You think about edge cases and performance implications,
and anticipate future needs. \- You read and understand existing code before
diving in and adding your own. You re-use existing code whenever possible,
cleaning it up as needed to be more generally useful. \- You know when to do
it fast, when to do it right, and how to find the best compromise between the
two. \- You recognize that we are all stewards of the codebase, not owners.
You leave code better than you found it, and you fix bugs without grumbling
about whose they are. \- You are a team player who enjoys discussing ideas and
implementations with other engineers.

Here’s a small sampling of the things you will be working on as a member of
the Prismatic backend team:

\- Making our crawlers and document analysis better and more comprehensive \-
Building out new product features in our API \- Solving tough systems problems
to help us scale reliably and robustly \- Building and improving Machine
Learning systems for ranking, document analysis, and more \- Creating tools to
assist development and ops \- Shipping some of the best open-source Clojure
libraries out there, and working with the community to make them better

------
imethan
Voltaiq - SF, NYC, or REMOTE - Full Time -
[http://voltaiq.io](http://voltaiq.io)

Software Developers — Deployment/Front-end/Full Stack

Battery performance is the key bottleneck slowing the adoption of electric-
vehicles, renewable energy, and longer lasting more powerful mobile
electronics. Voltaiq is developing a powerful web-based data analytics and
visualization platform to enable better, longer-lasting batteries and other
energy devices. Our core team is comprised of masters and PhD-level energy
engineers, computer scientists, and machine learning experts. We have early
customer revenue, and funding from the National Science Foundation and U.S.
Department of Energy.

Voltaiq is looking for creative, experienced, and extremely talented software
developers to join our team in the San Francisco Bay Area or New York City.
These will be our first hires, so you’ll be getting in on the ground floor of
a fast-paced, customer-focused, product-driven startup. Your duties will
encompass the full stack, from development through deployment.

We are looking to fill three positions immediately, and will give preference
to those with a broad knowledge base and a strong desire to learn. Currently,
we’re looking for:

* Deployment Specialist

* Front-end Developer

* Full Stack Web Developer/Generalist

Desired Tech Skills:

* Strong coding skills in one or more of the following: Python, Java, C/C++, Go.

* Front-end development experience: Coffeescript, Sass, Backbone/Underscore, Handlebars, Highcharts, D3.

* Solid understanding of a web deployment stack: Cookies, sessions, websockets, asset management.

* Experience using ZeroMQ or a similar asynchronous messaging system.

* Strong command of Linux and deployments on Amazon Web Services.

* Deployment experience: Salt Stack, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

* Knowledge of Git and experience committing to a team code repository.

* Experience with MongoDB, managing mongo instances, and the mongo aggregation framework.

Other Prerequisites:

* Undergraduate degree in Computer Science, Engineering, Physical/Biological Sciences, Math or a related discipline. Advanced degree strongly preferred.

* Intuitive grasp of fundamental concepts and quantities in energy and power.

* At least 3 years of experience developing and shipping software.

* Willingness to travel occasionally for in-person meetings, conferences, and deployments.

* Strong team player with the ability to help build and work as a cohesive team.

Compensation: Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits Location(s): SF
Bay Area, NYC

Email us a resume at jobs@voltaiq.io

------
paf31
DICOM Grid - Phoenix AZ, or REMOTE, no H1B, US only - JavaScript Developer

DICOM Grid, a SaaS start-up in the healthcare technology field, is looking for
a JavaScript developer to maintain and enhance DICOM Grid’s front-end medical
image sharing and reading web application. You will report to the Director of
Dev Ops.

Familiarity with modern front-end web development is essential, including but
not limited to HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, LESS, JQuery, Underscore, Handlebars,
Backbone. Experience working in the medical industry (DICOM, HL7, PACS, etc.)
would be a bonus, but is not required.

The ideal candidate would be able to work independently with minimal
supervision, and be enthusiastic about keeping up-to-date with the latest web
technologies.

The team is distributed with team members working remotely in Phoenix, Los
Angeles, Boston, and New York. Position Responsibilities

\- Plan, evaluate, implement, test and document new features and bug fixes for
the DICOM Grid web application.

\- Work with other development team members to integrate with backend
services.

\- Work with DevOps to deploy code into our production and UAT environments.

\- Work with customers and professional services to gather requirements.

\- Conform to company standard operating procedures.

What qualifies you to join?

\- A combination of a college degree in CS, Math, Physics, or related,
relevant work experience, and/or a strong open source portfolio.

\- General interest in the healthcare field.

\- Strong communication and interpersonal skills.

\- High enthusiasm and desire to work on an entrepreneurial team.

\- Roll-up-the sleeves attitude is a must.

\- Meticulous attention to detail with strong organization skills

\- Heavy emphasis will be placed on problem solving skills, personal
initiative and good people management/relationship skills. Sense of humor is
mandatory.

Logistics

\- This is virtual position, you must be able to work from home effectively

\- Base salary and stock options depend on experience; health insurance, paid
holidays and vacation are part of the package.

Send your resume along with links to your StackOverflow, GitHub profiles, etc.
to pfreeman+hn@dicomgrid.com. For bonus points, include a solution to the
following short task, including code in JavaScript or the frontend language of
your choice: given a JSON object conforming to the schema { value: ...,
collapsed: (true|false), children: [...] }, where children is an array of
objects conforming to the same schema, and a function render taking values to
DOM elements, layout the information for read-only display, with the ability
to expand/collapse individual nodes. The aim of the exercise is to demonstrate
familiarity with Javascript, so a very basic UI is all that is needed.

------
wschroed
St. Louis, MO - Business & Technology Applications Analyst I (entry level
position) - The Genome Institute - 26988

The Genome Institute at Washington University has an opening for a talented
software engineer in the Bioinformatics group. The position will work with an
experienced group of software engineers to develop software supporting the
tracking of laboratory data and analysis processes to support large scale
genomic research projects.

The ideal candidate has a talent and love for writing software, is interested
in developing that skill, and applying it in a production environment. The
candidate will be expected to learn new things on a regular basis, think
critically, and collaborate with other developers across groups. The
environment is fast-paced and a person who likes to get things done will find
a lot of opportunity.

The Genome Institute has been at the forefront of genome research since its
inception in 1993 and has been a part of major scientific projects such as the
Human Genome, 1000 Genomes and TCGA (The Cancer Genome Atlas) Projects. The
Genome Institute is a world-leader in the generation and analysis of genomic
sequence data and uses this data to extend biological knowledge of the human
genome and provide clinically relevant sequence analysis aimed at
understanding human diseases (such as cancer and Alzheimer's disease). In
addition, the Institute fosters public understanding of genomic science
through various educational and outreach efforts.

Washington University in St. Louis is an equal opportunity, affirmative action
employer and encourages applications from women, ethnic minorities, veterans,
and individuals with disabilities.

Degree or certification from a technical school or college in computer
programming required; experience in computer programming and/or relevant DBA
experience may be substituted on a year-for-year basis for required education.

Design, testing, debugging, and problem analysis are a regular part of the
work. Skills in abstract software design, object-oriented architecture,
relational data modeling, and web interface design will be used frequently,
which will require thorough knowledge of each concept. The applicant will use
these skills to develop software that will: interface with people and/or
laboratory equipment, process and analyze large data sets on a compute
cluster, and provide intuitive web based interfaces to the specifications of
the laboratory managers and technicians.

Proficiency in dynamically typed languages (Perl, Ruby, Python, Lisp, etc.) is
a plus, but not required. Understanding of relational databases and SQL will
be helpful. Experience with web technologies such as HTML, CSS, Javascript and
approaches such as REST and AJAX is an asset. Regular work will be done in
GNU/Linux and other UNIX-like development environments. Familiarity with open
source technologies, version control software such as git, and programming in
a network environment are also assets.

This position is full-time and works approximately 40 hours per week. The
salary will be commensurate with experience.

Benefits:

* Retirement Savings Plan

* 22 vacation days

* 8 Paid Holidays

* Sick Time

* Tuition benefits for employee, spouse and dependent children

* Free Metro Link / Bus pass

* Free Life Insurance

* Health, Dental, Vision

* Health Savings Accounts (HSA)

* Long Term Disability Insurance

* Flex Spending Plan

* Other Benefits - Med School HR website ([http://medschoolhr.wustl.edu/](http://medschoolhr.wustl.edu/))

Please email your resume and a code sample to me, William Schroeder
(wschroed), at genome.wustl.edu. You may also apply through the official
channel (you can do a basic search for job number 26988):
[https://jobs.wustl.edu/](https://jobs.wustl.edu/)

------
amwelles
Raleigh, NC, USA

Coalmarch is based in Raleigh, North Carolina, and provides its services to
the United States and Canada. Our ideal candidate will live in Raleigh, NC or
is willing to move in the near future. We are seeking exceptional people to
join our team and be part of something amazing. If you think you have what it
takes let’s talk. No calls please!

\-----

PHP Developer - [http://coalmarch.theresumator.com/apply/kZezfR/PHP-
Developer...](http://coalmarch.theresumator.com/apply/kZezfR/PHP-
Developer.html)

Coalmarch is looking for a PHP Developer to work with our web development team
in creating user friendly, well structured, and scalable software- on-time and
with minimal defects.

We are looking for a developer that is an expert in PHP/MySQL and has
experience working with a CMS, preferably Drupal. Our ideal candidate enjoys
staying up to date on the latest technologies and trends and enjoys leading a
team.

We want someone who can provide guidance and insight on development techniques
and methodologies. Our ideal candidate writes clean, well-engineered code that
conforms to accepted standards within the Drupal community.

\------

Front-end Developer -
[http://coalmarch.theresumator.com/apply/BqFb5E/FrontEnd-
Deve...](http://coalmarch.theresumator.com/apply/BqFb5E/FrontEnd-
Developer.html)

The job of the Front End Developer at Coalmarch is to create and theme
websites utilizing the Drupal framework.

We are looking for a full-time front-end developer with content management
experience (including CCK, views, JQuery, PHP, and CSS) to help us better
serve new and existing clients. The ideal candidate would be interested in
furthering their development skills and would enjoy working with Drupal (our
preferred CMS).

Our ideal candidate has an eye for design and good UX. They don’t have to be a
graphic designer, but they should understand the basics, and know how to
implement them. We want someone who enjoys documenting their work whether it
is commenting code or logging details into Basecamp (our project management
system).

\-----

Local Search Specialist -
[http://coalmarch.theresumator.com/apply/0DvO8R/Local-
Search-...](http://coalmarch.theresumator.com/apply/0DvO8R/Local-Search-
Specialist.html)

The job of a Local Search Specialist at Coalmarch is to research and execute
exceptional local search strategies for our clients.

The Local Search Specialist will be keenly aware of how Google works and
changes and will be able to explain the implications of changes to the team.
They will have a passion and understanding of microformats, schema, rich
snippets, and social signals that impact local search results. The local
search specialist will be responsible for analyzing and executing client’s SEO
strategies.

The ideal candidate will be a team player and is interested in the bigger
picture of how search impacts local-based businesses.

\-----

Account Coordinator - [http://coalmarch.theresumator.com/apply/BAp4wT/Account-
Coord...](http://coalmarch.theresumator.com/apply/BAp4wT/Account-
Coordinator.html)

The job of an Account Coordinator at Coalmarch is to provide amazing customer
service to our clients, manage their expectations, and communicate their needs
to the team.

Our ideal candidate is someone who is very organized and can manage website
projects and inbound marketing clients. The account coordinator will work with
the development and marketing teams to keep projects organized, on time, and
on budget. The account coordinator will collaborate with the teams to manage
capacity and keep the team focused on their priorities.

This position will be in touch with a lot of areas of the business. We are
looking for someone who can work in a fast-paced environment and maintain a
great attitude towards our clients, team members, and vendors.

------
archerabi
OnDeck ( New York,NY)

We are seeking Java Engineers & Web Engineers for our Development Team to
build cutting-edge web applications from the ground up that will help millions
of small businesses across the country gain access to capital they need to
grow their business. We are a tech startup backed by Google and Peter Thiel
(among others). We are a big proponent of cutting edge open source tools. We
do not believe in red tape and seek to securely empower our development team
to rapidly roll out new features. We welcome out-of-the-box thinking,
resourcefulness, and a desire to innovate

==========

About You:

==========

* Startup experience, and experience building scaling web applications.

* You have 2+ years of experience using the Java platform.

* You have 2-5+ years of experience working on web-based projects, with exposure to the full stack.

* You are comfortable with building object-oriented systems and have an eye for good design.

* Ideally, you’ve created a public GitHub project, posted answers on Stack Overflow, modified open-source code, or created some hacks that you’re proud of.

* You have at least a Bachelors degree in Computer Science.

=============================

At on Deck Capital, you will:

=============================

* Have a meaningful impact on the company's future, and share in the rewards accordingly.

* Be able to drive which technologies are used and which software development practices are followed.

* Work in a fun, fast-paced startup environment with some really cool and brilliant people.

* Be on a motivated team that gets a lot done.

======

Perks:

======

* Competitive salary, Stock options, 401K, Vision, Dental, Life, and Health insurance,

* In-office Happy Hour Wednesday’s

* Free drinks and snacks from our fridge

* Flexible time off and vacation policy.

 _Send your resumes to abhijithrc@ondeck.com or apply
at[https://www.ondeck.com/careers](https://www.ondeck.com/careers). Please
include links to github, stackoverflow, blogs etc._

Check out why we’re such a great company to work at:

* [https://www.ondeck.com/in-the-news](https://www.ondeck.com/in-the-news)

* [http://blog.ondeckcapital.com/blog/on-deck/on-deck-named-top...](http://blog.ondeckcapital.com/blog/on-deck/on-deck-named-top-25-starts-up-to-work-for)

* [https://www.ondeck.com/in-the-news/34-articles/477-techcrunc...](https://www.ondeck.com/in-the-news/34-articles/477-techcrunch-ondeck-17m-gv-pt)

* [http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2013/03/27/need-a-busine...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2013/03/27/need-a-business-loan-impress-the-algorithm-not-the-loan-officer/)

------
cmcfadden1
Message Systems: Columbia, MD

1) Application Software Engineer (Javascript, Node.js, Angular.js) - several
positions at different levels of seniority [http://messagesystems.com/about-
us/careers/open-positions/ap...](http://messagesystems.com/about-
us/careers/open-positions/application-software-engineer-javascript-nodejs-
angularjs)

2) Mobile SDK Software Engineer (iOS, Android, Windows)
[http://messagesystems.com/about-us/careers/open-
positions/mo...](http://messagesystems.com/about-us/careers/open-
positions/mobile-ios-application-software-engineer)

Several other positions can be found here: [http://messagesystems.com/about-
us/careers/open-positions](http://messagesystems.com/about-us/careers/open-
positions)

Application Software Engineer (Javascript, Node.js, Angular.js)

Message Systems is looking for a highly motivated full-stack Application
Software Engineer to help us design and build applications and user interfaces
that support our suite of industry-leading messaging software. We are an
engineering-focused company founded by an engineer and our customers include
tech leaders Facebook, Linkedin, Twitter, Rackspace, Match.com, and Zynga. We
currently have several positions available for varying levels of experience.
This position is based in Columbia, MD. Message Systems believes in a fun but
focused development environment: * Open floor plan * Flexible hours *
Outstanding benefits * Hackathons * Group activities * Stocked kitchen with
fresh food and catered lunch once a week * Equipment includes MacBook Pro +
Linux Workstations

Responsibilities:

* Work within an agile software engineering team to create software applications that delight our customers. * Software development includes: Back-end & front-end, database development, UX design, REST APIs. * Collaboration within the team and with our partners is essential (Product, Project Management, other teams) for all activities: requirements analysis, R&D and prototyping, architecture, estimates, documentation, coding, and testing. * Unit, functional, and performance testing of backend and front-end code. * Automation of development, build, and testing process.

Desired Experience and Qualifications:

* 2-5+ years experience building, testing, and deploying high quality, highly reliable, scalable web applications, APIs, and user-interfaces in a team environment. * Expertise in server-side development with NodeJS (Express). * Expertise in client-side development with Javascript (AngularJS, JQuery), HTML, and CSS (Twitter Bootstrap) * Expertise with Linux. * Experience with and passion for quality-oriented software development best practices including unit and functional testing, automation, continuous integration, and low-dependency architectures. * Ability to mentor other developers, and otherwise share and collaborate with peers on best practices, testing, and building in quality. * Must think critically, be outcome oriented, and constantly strive for improving how the team reliably delivers high-quality software. * Excellent analytical, problem solving, and debugging skills * Experience with version control systems, particularly distributed models including Mercurial and Git. * Knowledge of software design best practices: OOD, SOA, and design patterns. * Experience with relational (PostgreSQL, Vertica, Infobright) and non-relational databases (Cassandra, Hbase) and search engines (ElasticSearch, SOLR) * Experience with system and data integration and message queues. * Experience in commercial software products industry is a plus. * Experience with responsive design is a plus. * Experience with mobile application development (iOS, Android) is a plus. * Experience with the following tools is a plus: JIRA, Confluence, Crucible, Bamboo, Grunt, Vagrant, Selenium (testing), Karma (testing), Mocha (testing) * Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or related field or equivalent experience. * Experience with Agile development.

------
marksc
Senior Windows Software Engineer | Duo Security | Ann Arbor, Michigan
(Relocation strongly preferred)

([https://www.duosecurity.com/company/jobs](https://www.duosecurity.com/company/jobs))

Duo Security's hosted two-factor authentication service brings strong,
scalable security to organizations of any size. Duo's unique, high-
availability architecture provides centralized management, self-service
enrollment, and interactive secondary login through an intuitive web
interface, eliminating the high costs, complexity, and confusion associated
with traditional two-factor systems. Every day, over 1,000 organizations in
80+ countries around the world rely on Duo for their security.

Duo Security is based in Ann Arbor, Michigan, and is a privately held company
whose investors include Google Ventures, True Ventures, Resonant Venture
Partners, and Radar Partners. Read more about Duo's investors.

About Duo / Co-Founder Bios:
[https://www.duosecurity.com/company/about](https://www.duosecurity.com/company/about)

\-----------------------------------

Our ideal candidate is an experienced Windows developer. Experience with
security products a big plus, as is experience working on B2B and SaaS
products.

Job duties:

* Integrate Duo with all things Windows including Active Directory, ADFS, Exchange Server, IIS, and Remote Desktop Services.

* Help us build and deliver cloud-based 2FA services for two-factor authentication as part of a high performance development team.

* Handle field escalations, related to Windows integrations, when fronttline support escalates support requests.

Main qualifications:

Windows development experience

* C++ (e.g. Win32 API, COM, MFC)

* C#, .NET

* Windows Installers (e.g. WiX)

Secondary qualifications:

* Experience with Windows security APIs and technologies

* Experience with development and administration of Active Directory, ADFS, Exchange Server, IIS, and Remote Desktop Services

* Experience with Python development

* Mobile development for Windows Phone, iOS, or Android

You also...

* Care about contributing to an amazing work culture and environment

* Are comfortable with the rapid, unpredictable nature of a tech startup

* Don't believe you have to live on a coast to work for a high-growth, tech startup

\-----------------------------------

Excited? We can't wait to hear from you!

[https://www.duosecurity.com/company/jobs](https://www.duosecurity.com/company/jobs)

------
iteris
Keywords:

\- INTERN: No

\- REMOTE: Yes

\- ON-SITE: Yes

Developer positions available, remote or on-site:

\- Front-end/web

\- Full web stack

\- Back-end

Company name: Iteris, Inc.

Location: Grand Forks, ND (Yup, you read that right.)

We're seeking multiple positions to bolster our talented development teams.
Whether you have 3 years, 8 years, or 15 or more years of development
experience, we encourage you to apply.

The available positions will be responsible for participating in one or more
of Iteris's development teams working on highly interactive web sites, widely
used mobile apps, big data-based APIs, SQL & noSQL databases, or devops
related projects, including participating in all aspects of the development
process from design to implementation to deployment. Iteris embraces both the
agile and devops methodologies with a very strong focus on maintaining stellar
uptimes. There is a heavy emphasis on working with emerging and established
web technologies, parallel development with mobile apps, and utilizing
relational and non-relational databases. We work with many large data sets
centered on weather and traffic. The candidate must be a strong individual
contributor, collaborative, and takes pride in their work while delivering
quality software on time.

Specific skills, experiences, or keywords that get us excited about a
candidate:

Items with an asterisk (* ) get us really excited when a candidate has
advanced knowledge on the subject!

\- * Web stacks (Apache, Nginx, Varnish, Lighttpd, ...)

\- * HTTP mastery (headers, caches, access methods, ...)

\- * Javascript-based app experience (toolkits [dojo, jquery, YUI, etc.],
NodeJS, ...)

\- * Build and maintain sites/servers/services to survive
Slashdot/Reddit/Fark/Twitter/Digg effect

\- * Redundant, replicated, high-performance, multi-data center SQL/noSQL
databases (SSD friendly!)

\- * Build automation, automated deployments, self-healing systems

\- Deployment tools (Docker, Jails, systemd, supervisord, ...)

\- SQL databases (Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, ...)

\- NoSQL databases (HBase, MongoDB, Cassandra, Couchbase, ...)

\- Programming languages (Python, Perl, Javascript, C#, others)

\- GIS tools (Mapserver, PostGIS, OpenLayers, OpenStreetMaps, Leaflet,
Google's GIS-related APIs)

\- Mobile dev experience (iOS/Android)

\- Revision control experience (branching, merging, svn, git, hg, etc.)

\- Unix/Linux development environment

Please contact us directly via rand@iteris.com.

The full list of available positions are listed here:

[https://www5.ultirecruit.com/ITE1000/JobBoard/ListJobs.aspx?...](https://www5.ultirecruit.com/ITE1000/JobBoard/ListJobs.aspx?__RecordsPerPage=100)

A quick explanation of benefits:

[http://www.iteris.com/about/careers/career-
benefits](http://www.iteris.com/about/careers/career-benefits)

Iteris, Inc. is a scientific and information technology solutions innovator,
developer, and provider with emphasis in the surface transportation and
weather communities.

------
kapnobatairza
MaxSquare Inc.

>>LOCATION<<

New York City

>>WHO WE ARE<<

MaxSquare is developing a suite of capabilities accessible through SMS, mobile
apps or the web that allows local businesses to leverage what we call the "the
local marketplace API". We believe there is a huge opportunity in developing a
better way for local businesses to interact with their potential customers and
vice versa.

We are well capitalized through angel investors and positioned to leverage
several key strategic partnerships once the initial product offering has
completed development.

>>WHERE WE ARE<<

We've currently in RAD mode developing our MVP. For our MVP, our backend is
built in MySQL and a web2py framework for the application tier. The frontend
app is built in Sencha Touch (that will eventually be wrapped in PhoneGap)
that communicates with the backend with a RESTFUL api. The backend and API is
being developed in-house while the front-end is currently being contracted
out.

We are looking for our #2, #3, #4, and #5 technical hires.

>>BENEFITS AND WORK ENVIRONMENT<<

We are located in an awesome private brownstone building that we have all to
ourselves with a garden, kitchen, a nice break room, in a quiet neighborhood
on the UES of New York. Mostly empty right now, with ample space to create an
ideal work environment.

Founder title and meaningful equity stake.

Excellent health, dental and vision benefits.

Stocked fridge, free breakfasts, lunches, snacks, seamless & postmates in the
office.

Flexible work hours, no counting vacation or sick days. Choice of MacBook Pro
or 2xCinema Displays (or whatever equivalent you want).

Build/choose your ideal workstation!

No forced work environment or corporate culture: All we care about is building
the product and nurturing a very hacker-friendly culture. We are 100% hacker
owned and operated.

A business that puts solving the problems of our customers first. Our
investors and team only care about one thing: Building the best product
possible. We care about creating technology that keeps small local businesses
in their neighborhoods. Because who wants to live in a world where every other
building is a bank, megabrand or franchise?

>>WHO YOU ARE<<

A world-class engineer passionate about building beautiful and, more
importantly, useful products using bleeding-edge technology.

Someone who thrives in a startup environment and wants to be involved in
building a company from the ground up.

Someone who pays attention to details, a perfectionist who is driven and
comfortable working with rapidly evolving products. You are proactive about
improving our products and you are able to prototype and iterate quickly.

>>WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR<<

\--- CTO

Our current CTO will be moving into the COO role. We are looking for
candidates with a strong full stack pedigree in web and mobile app
architecture and will be responsible for designing a scalable architecture,
overseeing product development and providing technical leadership.

Compensation in the range of 100-200K.

\--- Backend Engineer

Will be responsible for writing and maintaining the back-end.

Open to developers with expertise in any modern technology stack - as long as
you can make a case for it.

Must be able to collaborate and work with frontend engineers

Being able to support and work with the current back-end framework in MySQL
and web2py is a major plus.

Expertise or knowledge in machine learning and/or natural language processing
a plus.

Must be comfortable writing lots of code.

Compensation in the range of 50-100K

\--- Frontend Engineer

Must be able to work with the currently contracted devs to finish the MVP in
Sencha Touch, and possibly for future releases while in transition to moving
to a native mobile app.

Must have a high level of proficiency in either native iOS or native Android
development. Proficiency in both is a plus.

Must have some level of proficiency in desktop web frameworks to support a
future release for desktop web browsers.

Must be able to coordinate with our backend engineer, so some knowledge of
back-end architecture and APIs is required.

An eye for and/or competency in UI/UX design a huge plus.

Must be comfortable writing lots of code.

Compensation in the range of 50-100K

\--- UI/UX Designer

Will be responsible for evolving our brand as well as the product itself.

Will be responsible for conceptualizing and creating a distinctive and elegant
UX, UI and style guide that will be used across our products.

Must have proficiency in Photoshop, Illustrator, or equivalent visual design
tools.

Must be able to work with other developers to translate mockups into products,
so some knowledge of front end markup code (HTML,CSS,JQUERY,etc.) is a plus or
must be willing to learn.

Must have an eye for clean, beautiful, intuitive design that can translate
basic AND complex solutions into fast and simple to user interfaces and user
interactions.

Must understand that when it comes to UI, less is more.

Must be passionate about typography, icon design, color, imagery and graphic
elements.

Must be passionate about the design of "everyday things".

Will have the unofficial title of Chief Design Officer and in charge of
improving company aesthetics (stationary, letterheads, email templates,
merchant collateral, business cards, office interior design/decorations).

A talent for creating beautiful and accessible ways to visualize data is a big
plus.

Compensation in the range of 40-100K.

>>HOW TO REACH US<<

Drop me a line if you think you'd be a good fit: michael AT max2.com

------
gtuhl
MailChimp - Atlanta, GA

Database Engineer

MailChimp is a DIY email-newsletter service based in Atlanta that serves more
than 4 million users worldwide. We're self-funded and profitable, and we're
growing fast.

Job Description MailChimp is seeking a database-focused infrastructure
engineer to join our team. You’ll build, maintain, and monitor systems that
support millions of users across all products and applications at the company.
We operate in a high volume environment and are growing rapidly, adding 10000+
new accounts/day with that rate increasing every week. On the infrastructure
side we do interesting work to support that scale and growth rate, working
closely with developers to build and support our applications.

The engineering teams are small and focused, our benefits are unmatched, and
internally we function much like a startup aside from established stability
and abundant resources. There are no sales people, no investors, no board, and
engineering teams are trusted to make good decisions with resources with
minimal oversight. We are competitive nationally on salary and benefits.

Applicants should have strong Linux experience, extremely heavy operational
MySQL experience, independent troubleshooting skills, and a love for
automation and monitoring. Our core persistence layer consists of hundreds of
horizontally sharded and paired Percona 5.5 instances. We are seeking an
experienced engineer who would be part of the core infrastructure team with a
focus on maintaining and improving this crucial MySQL layer in addition to
contributing to the systems that feed off of it (emailgenome.org,
Elasticsearch, Postgres, Redis). We take a pragmatic and practical approach to
our stacks using proven components and building our own logic and complexity
on top of well understood building blocks. This is a large, well built setup
with consistent hardware, configs, monitoring, backups, and tuning in place.

Skills and Experience: \- Linux servers \- Experience with modern MySQL at
high volume: sharding, replication, backups, monitoring, tuning \- Knowledge
of the current MySQL ecosystem and an interest in where things are headed \-
Deep understanding of InnoDB performance, recovery, tuning, and backups \-
Experience with replication and an understanding of all options and components
involved \- Exposure to HA solutions like MMM, haproxy, PXC \- Scripting and
coding (python, bash, php) \- Puppet or other configuration management tool
experience is a big plus \- Zabbix or other monitoring tools \- Familiarity
with other infrastructure pieces of our stacks (nginx, apache, memcache,
postgres, redis, elasticsearch) is also a big plus

Please apply here, the applications come directly to me:

[http://mailchimp.theresumator.com/apply/oJIqi3/Database-
Engi...](http://mailchimp.theresumator.com/apply/oJIqi3/Database-
Engineer.html)

Many other positions available as well:

[http://mailchimp.theresumator.com/](http://mailchimp.theresumator.com/)

------
navneetloiwal
Shopular - Redwood City, CA

Shopular's mission is to create the most intuitive and effortless way to save
money while shopping. The iOS and Android apps have over 20,000 reviews and
widely loved. Time featured Shopular as one of the 50 Best iPhone Apps of
2013. Shopular is backed by Y Combinator and Sequoia Capital.

The best part is that we are still a small team of 5: high-caliber engineers
from Google, Shopkick, Ooyala and Loopt

We are growing the engineering team and looking for experienced and eager
individuals who share our passion for creating consumer experiences that "just
work". You get significant equity, significant responsibility and a company
with traction and backing.

Our stack: iOS/Android, Python, Postgres, Redis

* iOS Lead

Master of iOS with significant prior experience building beautiful consumer-
facing app(s) with a large number of users. You have built complex apps from
scratch. When needed, you are comfortable jumping into the backend (python or
ruby experience preferred) to build features to support the app.

* Android Lead

Master of Android with significant prior experience building consumer-facing
app(s) with a large number of users. You have built complex apps from scratch.
When needed, you are comfortable jumping into the backend (python or ruby
experience preferred) to build features to support the app.

* Backend Lead

You can handle the entire backend stack including the DB, production app
servers, web servers, caching. You have built systems with significant scale
and low latency performance. You have deployed and maintained servers, built
DB schemas to scale, used effective caching for performance, handled high
throughput systems. You will lead the entire backend.

* Full-Stack Engineer

You are a go-getter, fast learner, get-work-done engineer. You love new
challenges and find creative solutions for problems. You are comfortable
building features in the backend, to creating web UI using JS/HTML.

* UI/UX Designer

You have experience building mobile app interfaces. You are full-stack and can
handle interface and UX design and also the visual design. You strive to build
the most clean and delightful UIs that can improve lives of millions of users.
You stress about every part of the UX and every pixel of the UI.

All roles require strong prior experience. If you have been looking for an
early-stage startup opportunity where you can create a significant impact and
be part of a stellar team, we may be the right fit. Lets talk more!

Join us in our quest to transform physical retail and create the most
intuitive consumer experiences. See more at shopular.com and we look forward
to hearing from you at join@shopular.com

------
jpitzo
San Francisco (relocation possible) - HouseCanary
-[http://housecanary.com](http://housecanary.com)

Looking for UX/UI designer and Frontend Developer

Over the past year we brought together real estate experts, economists, and
Statistics PhD’s to build a big data platform to accurately forecast real
estate values up to 36 months into the future for all 381 US counties (MSA's)
and 25,000 major zip codes. We forecast at this level as real estate truly is
local, and we’ve found there are huge differences in how markets move between
zip codes in a county. Our forecasts have over 90% accuracy forecasting
housing prices up to 3 years out for most US real estate markets. We have
back-tested these models for accuracy over the past 40 years, so that we can
have confidence in calling the major market turns, and also understand where
we are in the cycle and the likely future returns.

We are currently working with sophisticated institutions such as homebuilders,
land investors, mortgage banks, etc. to use these forecasts.

We will be building housecanary.com into a full consumer oriented website in
early 2014. We want to provide property owners in the US with a simple and
accurate forecast for what is likely to happen to their home's value over the
next few years (at a zip code level), given that a home represents most
people's single largest investment in life. There are many people who want to
better understand and plan for future price swings, similar to how they manage
the rest of their financial assets, however currently, there is insufficient
information available to consumers. We can now provide 80M US households with
powerful data/forecasts only the largest banks and hedge funds had access to
historically.

Positions available:

UI/UX Designer - Our ideal designer will be able to build beautiful and simple
web sites, help out with product design and implement the designs in HTML and
CSS. However being able to code is not required, just a huge plus. We’re
building very data driven products, so experience working on analytic heavy
sites is also a plus.

Frontend developer - Our frontend is compiled statically (hosted on s3 and
cloudfront) and all data is pulled via angular from our API. Our graphs are
built using d3.js, we use SASS as our css preprocessor and grunt for our
builds and deployment. Our ideal frontend developer will have prior experience
with angular and prior experience building out analytic driven sites

We’re a small but growing team, so your work will have large impact of the
future success of the company. And as one of our first hires you will rewarded
with meaningful equity in the company.

We have an office in the SOMA neighborhood of San Francisco. We cover health,
dental and vision for all of our employees. Please note, we’re currently only
looking to hire people who are located in the US or have US work
authorization.

If interested please email joey@housecanary.com

------
narsil
Kloudless ([https://kloudless.com](https://kloudless.com)) - SF Bay Area
(Berkeley)

Front-End Developer - Full Time

TO APPLY: email work@kloudless.com

Kloudless is hiring! We are a well-funded ($1M+) startup located in Berkeley,
helping people work across cloud services easier. We launched earlier in May
on the stage of TC Disrupt NYC and have ramped up with 20% growth month-over-
month. We're backed by leading Silicon Valley angel investors such as David
Sacks of Yammer and Tim Draper from DFJ.

With our latest round of funding, we are looking for a passionate and
experienced Front-End Developer to lead our client-facing application
development.

YOU

\- A solid foundation in software development, with strong competencies in
data structures, algorithms and software design patterns.

\- Passionate about elegant solutions. Non-DRY, spaghetti code and the like
should trigger panic attacks.

\- Excellent JavaScript knowledge and experience with client side MVC
frameworks such as Backbone.js, Underscore.js, Ember, Knockout or Angular

\- Excellent knowledge of current web standards: HTML5, CSS3, and responsive
design.

\- Experience working with preprocessors (CoffeeScript, Sass, Less or
Compass).

\- Experience with a dynamic deployment process (git version control, code
reviews, bash scripts).

\- Experience building and shipping code to production countless times.

\- A good eye for design... no need to be a graphic designer, but need to know
what a good UI looks like, and like to create a great user experience. Any
design experience is a plus.

Essential: Drive to contribute at every stage in delivering the best software:
brainstorming for roadmap, architecture, implementation, testing, shipment and
maintenance.

HOW WE WORK

We operate on the mentality of mutual trust for all of our projects. We have a
flat team structure, and we expect everyone’s opinions when making decisions
or brainstorming. The dev team has strong experience in web application
development, distributed computing, machine learning and systems management.
We love open source and have contributed to several projects including our
own. Our backend technology consists of Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Storm,
ElasticSearch, nginx, puppet, plenty of Python, a dash of Ruby and some Java
and Lua for flavor.

PERKS

\- Macbook, external monitor, whiteboard desk and any other equipment you need

\- All the food/drink you could stuff your face with.

\- Great location: We’re in the heart of Downtown Berkeley, half a block from
BART and there’s a great selection of restaurants nearby as well.

\- On-the-Kloud team lunches/dinners.

\- Team outings

\- Subsidized gym membership

\- Covered public transportation cost of traveling to office

\- Monthly allowance to spend on cool stuff you want in the office

TO APPLY

Shoot us an email at work@kloudless.com with your resume and/or any relevant
links (Github, LinkedIn, Dribbble, personal websites, portfolio, etc.). If you
can point us to an application you shipped that we could check out, that would
be great!

------
zinxq
Mountain View, CA

Refresh is hiring full-time developers and designers up and down the stack.

Who we are: Refresh Inc. is a Silicon Valley startup, and we’ve raised $10M in
funding. Our current team is pretty awesome and includes some ex-Googlers, ex-
Microsofties, ex-Yahoo, ex-LinkedIn and ex-Salesforce folks, vets from
startups, tech book authors, PhDs, along with Stanford and Harvard grads.
We're a super strong team that cares about how our code runs and cares that
users simply love our mobile app.

[http://www.refresh.io](http://www.refresh.io)

What our mobile app does (available for IOS now - try it!):

Refresh delivers real-time dossiers from data across the web about the people
you meet. We grab data from over 40 sources (more every week!) to give you an
edge in every meeting you have.

Who we’re looking for: We're looking for passionate and capable engineers to
add to our already great team. Are you excited about working with smart people
who are motivated and driven? If you want to be part of building a start-up
from the ground up and have an impact on things every step of the way, we want
to hear from you.

Ø Java Developers (server side)

Work on our back-end system that pulls, on-demand, data from dozens of data
sources (in parallel), parses and semi-structures the input, creates and
packages the results to be shipped back to the user device. Needless to say we
care about performance (a lot). If you do too, send us a resume!

We’re hiring across the experience spectrum from new grads to Senior
Engineers. For more experienced engineers, you have years of experience on
large Java projects with high-performance requirements. For new grads, you
have a few significant Java projects you can show us. If you are awesome in
some other language but willing to learn Java - we're happy to talk to you
too.

Ø IOS Engineer

Contribute heavily to the conceptualization and design of Refresh on the iOS
Platform.

2+ years of iOS software development and iOS7, Core Data, Core Graphics and
Core Foundation for iOS experience. Published iPhone and/or iPad applications
in the App Store (or something far enough along to be able to show us).

Ø Web Developer (front end)

Develop innovative large scale, robust web-based applications/projects, and
build a web app that mimics the Refresh iOS and Android mobile experience.

Experience programming in HTML5, CSS3, Advanced JavaScript, AJAX. Website
development & Mobile Website development and Image and HTML coding
optimization for email.

Ø Android Engineer

Contribute heavily to the conceptualization and design of Refresh on the
Android Platform. Interface Android client with Refresh’s extensive back-end
intelligence systems.

2+ years of Android software development and Android sdk, ndk, apk packaging
experience. Strong Java language skills. Published apps in the Play store (or
something far enough along to be able to show us).

Ø QA Engineer

Automated and Manual testing. Writing and executing automated tests for both
web and mobile environments. Implementing and creating regression systems.

3+ years testing web and/or mobile apps with coding experience and familiarity
with Java, Javascript, and/or Objective-C. Hands-on mobile automation
experience. Part tester, part bug-hunter and when appropriate, bug fixer.

Ø QA Tester

Manual front-end testing of mobile apps in iOS and Android environments.

3+ years of experience testing mobile apps (web apps a plus), with rock solid
knowledge of bug tracking and writing/following test plans and test cases.
Knowledge of front-end technologies such as: HTML, CSS, JavaScript is a plus.

Ø Visual Designer (for Android)

Focusing on our Android app, you will play a critical role shaping the future
of Refresh. You will work closely with the existing User Experience team to
adapt our design for Android specific interactions.

Extensive experience in designing the UI for Android and iOS apps. You should
have a passion for creating simple, clean designs with an element of delight.

Why you want to work with us: Awesome team, cool culture, top of the line dev
machines, brand new office (killer views), free lunches, and more!

Refresh your relationships with our app and Refresh your career by working
with us!

More information at: www.refresh.io/jobs/

Apply at: jobs@refresh.io

H1B transfer applicants welcome.

------
voleon
Voleon Capital Management -- Berkeley, CA -- Full-time, on-site, H1B

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve. Our CEO is a CS PhD and founded a successful internet
startup, and our Head of Research/CIO is a Berkeley statistics professor; both
have a background in finance. Our trading is entirely automated and based on
cutting-edge machine learning techniques. We have a collegial, academic
working environment, rely on open source software, and have built our own
software stack. We have a track record of strong performance and have been
raising money and growing fast.

Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty determination to productize, are
essential.

Our offices are in downtown Berkeley, one block from campus and one block from
BART.

We have two positions open: CTO and Member of Research Staff.

* Chief Technology Officer

We have assembled a small group of exceptional software and infrastructure
professionals and seek an experienced candidate to lead and grow the team. The
CTO will manage the implementation of our next generation infrastructure,
including production trading systems, software infrastructure for our research
department, and our compute and storage hardware systems. The CTO will work
directly with the Head of Research and the CEO to set the technical direction
of the company. A strong candidate will be well-versed in state-of-the-art
technology (particularly distributed systems and cluster computing), and will
have a track record of building and leading elite technical teams and
successfully delivering complex projects (especially in a startup
environment). A background in finance is not required.

* Member of Research Staff

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We take a rigorous approach to building trading systems, and we actively
foster a collegial, intellectual environment.

We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field
such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering, ,or operations
research, then we encourage you to contact us. The following criteria, while
not all requirements, illustrate the demands of this role.

\+ Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning

\+ Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
graduate coursework, or competition placement

\+ Substantial programming experience and interest in software development
techniques

\+ Competence in solving large-scale computing problems

\+ Track record as an applied researcher

\+ Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. Interested applicants are
encouraged to send a cover letter and resume to working@voleon.com.

------
capkutay
WebAction (www.webaction.com) in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time Hiring UI
Developer, Platform Engineers, and Application Developers

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is a real-time streaming big data company based in the San Francisco
Bay Area, providing an end-to-end platform that aims to enable the next
generation of real-time, data driven applications. Founded by a team of
Silicon Valley veterans with proven track records, WebAction is backed by some
of the most respected names in Silicon Valley. We're also well funded
(recently raised $11m Series B by a private equity firm with a $15 billion
fund).

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates. Our office is also a short walk from some great
restaurants and coffee spots on University Avenue in Downtown Palo Alto.

For the UI Developer Position:

Responsibilities

\- Code user interface components for a real-time big data dashboard

\- Optimize code for performance and usability

\- Contribute innovative ideas for new dashboard features

\- Collaborate with platform engineers to coordinate user interface with back-
end functionality

Requirements:

\- Strong knowledge of Javascript, CSS, HTML, and jQuery

\- Enthusiasm for working in a startup environment

\- Portfolio of deployed projects

Nice to Haves

\- Experience working with real-time, data-intensive user interfaces

\- Experience with D3.js or other data visualization libraries

\- Experience with Backbone.js or other front-end MV* frameworks

\- User experience and design skills

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to work on a scalable,
highly optimized data management infrastructure. We ask that you have the
following skills:

-Large-scale distributed systems

-Highly available, highly scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper),

\- Data Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers)

\- Experience Optimizing HBase Performance

-Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

For the Application Development position, please follow the link to our
detailed description of the role:

[http://www.glassdoor.com/job-
listing/JV.htm?jl=887065158&..](http://www.glassdoor.com/job-
listing/JV.htm?jl=887065158&..).

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

------
kgreene2
Chicago, IL - DevOps and Build Automation Engineer @ Spantree -
[http://www.spantree.net](http://www.spantree.net)

===

Systems Management: Vagrant, Puppet, AWS

Build Automation/CI: Gradle, Grunt, Jenkins, Sonar, Maven, Cordova

Test Automation: JUnit/Spock, Selenium, Mocha.js

Web Tier: Java 7, Nginx, Tomcat, Jetty, JBoss, Grails, Redis, RabbitMQ,
Node.js, Varnish

Data stores: MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Postgres, Redis, Couchbase, Neo4J

===

Spantree is a boutique software engineering firm based (mostly) in Chicago.
We're looking for our very first DevOps engineer to join our team in the West
Loop.

This candidate should enjoy learning new technologies and solving hard
problems. Ideally, we're looking for someone that can whip or systems
engineering stack into shape, taking over cross-cutting systems work that we
each handle on our individual projects. Our existing team of 7 are mostly
programmers. We've had to learn tools such as Vagrant, Puppet and AWS to make
our lives easier, but we're growing to the point where we could really use
someone who lives and breathes this stuff.

We work quite a bit with OSS and we're not shy about jumping into other
people's code to figure things out. We constantly hunt for smarter ways to do
things, so we're often experimenting with emerging tech with little or no
documentation. You should be motivated to submit pull requests and hunt down
project committers on Twitter and IRC when you're stuck.

===

Who are you?

===

* A nice person

* An effective communicator face-to-face, on the phone, and over the web

* A pragmatic engineer that can quickly go from problem to solution to working software

* A lazy programmer who leverages test, build, and deployment automation wherever possible

* An confident teacher of what you know and a humble student of what you don't

* An altruist who wants to participate in open-source projects

===

What do we work on?

===

Our clients range from small and scrappy startups to large enterprise
companies. We have 3-7 projects going at any point in time. We tend to focus
on greenfield development, building web applications from the ground up. We
also work on integrating the old with the new, bringing technologies like
Elasticsearch, Grails and Drools to large companies. Helping people make
better decisions is the central theme of most of our projects. This can take
the form of a search engine to help people find interesting stuff to do on a
Saturday night, a complex rules-oriented workflow management system for
evaluating health insurance claims, helping people find the right doctor, or a
matchmaking and scheduling system to help people book face-to-face meetings at
conferences. In the next year or two, we also plan to get into product
development, taking our experiences solving the same sort of problems for
multiple clients and rolling them into a generic framework which we plan to
open source and support directly for our clients and the rest of the world.

===

We offer full health, vision and dental for our full-time employees. 401K.
Free snacks and often free lunches as well. Big monitors and top-of-the-line
equipment. We also have a shiny new office treadmill.

Drop us a line at jobs@spantree.net and tell us a bit about yourself. If you
have a resume or CV, feel free to pass that along as well. Github and LinkedIn
profiles are also helpful. We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
tectonic
San Francisco - Mavenlink - [http://mavenlink.com](http://mavenlink.com) \-
[http://mavengineering.com](http://mavengineering.com)

Senior Web Application Developer

Mavenlink provides consultants, independent professionals, and services firms
with a suite of simple, thoughtful tools to run their businesses profitably.
We’re replacing cumbersome and expensive business processes that are currently
handled by a hodge-podge of Excel, aging competitors, and repetitive human
tasks. Our users love us (and pay us) because we make consultants and their
clients happier and more efficient at doing their jobs.

Our roadmap is clear, both due to strong relationships with our customers, and
due to our founders’ experience in the services industry. With each month, we
find our product moving further and further upmarket as it tackles increasing
complexity and scale. We’re looking for more smart people to help us build
business software that’s both powerful and easy to use.

Who

We’re looking for senior engineers who enjoy teaching and learning from
others. You are passionate about writing maintainable, reusable, well-tested
code. You enjoy pairing and applying TDD when appropriate. You don’t shy away
from diving into a large (but very well tested!) Rails application to refactor
it into components and services. You’re excited to work on a team creating
intuitive UIs in Backbone.Marionette and CoffeeScript, developing reusable
JSON APIs, and extracting and releasing open source components.

It’s hard to measure experience in years meaningfully, but you should have a
strong background in Ruby and Ruby on Rails, as well as JavaScript and ideally
CoffeeScript. We’d expect something on the order of 2-3 years of full-time
Ruby experience.

Experience in the following would help you get up to speed and start
committing on day one:

* RSpec and Jasmine

* CoffeeScript

* Sass and modular CSS

* Backbone / Backbone.Marionette

* API design

Benefits and Work Environment

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, equity, and a fun and casual work environment.

* Because we pair most of the time, we work regular, predictable hours, starting at 9:30am with a brief morning stand-up, and ending at 6pm. We won’t ask you to stay late or work weekends except in truly exceptional situations. We care about work-life balance.

* We send interested employees to conferences to speak or just to learn. The whole 16 person engineering team has attended GoGaRuCo (Golden Gate Ruby Conference) here in San Francisco two years running, and we’ve given talks at a number of Ruby conferences.

* Our development workflow is a combination of pairing and soloing, with pull requests and code review.

* We use Pivotal Tracker to break down and estimate features and Travis for continuous integration of our test suite.

* We’ve seen the benefits of test-driven, high-quality code first hand, and we know what happens when code spikes turn into production code and become unmaintainable. You will have full-buyin from the team to spend time testing and writing maintainable code.

* We always striving to have the most enjoyable and productive environment. We conduct periodic team retrospectives where we discuss what’s working, what’s not working, and how we can improve everyone’s experience.

* We’re located in downtown San Francisco, two blocks from the Embarcadero BART.

Apply

Send your resumé, GitHub profile, or other examples of your work to
jobs@mavenlink.com

Ask us questions! We believe that you should always ask probing questions
about a company’s trajectory, funding, and plans when considering employment,
especially at a startup. Please, ask us anything! We strive for operational
transparency.

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire Hey there!
Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do "expense reports
that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're getting crushed
under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need one bright soul
to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an amazing opportunity to
learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only if you are all of the
following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. Where do
you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [https://we.are.expensify.com/apply](https://we.are.expensify.com/apply)).
We are excited to hear from you!

~~~
lingua_franca
w/ all these requirements, how much will u pay? guys like u described can go
to anywhere and make half million dollars a year easily.

------
mariacip
Ask HN:user research?

------
wbailey
Product Developer

San Francisco, CA | www.investcloud.com

Job Description: Do you enjoy designing and engineering beautiful products
that improve your client’s experience? Are you a skilled technologist with an
interest and experience in the asset management industry? Are you excited by
the opportunity to change the way that the global finance industry uses and
interacts with data? The InvestCloud team is looking for a product developer
with the technical skill, architectural acumen and the drive to deliver
innovative solutions to the challenges today’s investment managers face.

Key Responsibilities:

\- Drive and deliver the next generation of features and functions to expand
the InvestCloud product offering.

\- Find ways to leverage new technologies to increase the scalability and
performance of the platform.

\- Recognize opportunities to expand the product suite to capitalize on new
market opportunities.

\- Develop and architect new product features.

\- Make informed decisions, and be comfortable with celebrating your successes
and learning from your failures.

Requirements:

\- Experience with highly available, multi-tenant, cloud-deployed
applications.

\- A BS/BA in Computer Science, or related field, and a strong interest in
investment management.

\- Experience in multi-threaded application environments.

\- Knowledge of SQL and NoSQL database architectures.

\- Experience with Git.

\- Experience programming in Java, .NET, or Python a plus.

------
TheSourcery
Funding Circle USA is hiring in San Francisco!

The Company: Small businesses and the middle class are suffering in the wake
of the current financial crisis because banks and traditional lenders just
aren't willing to make loans or they demand high interest rates while business
owners suffer long wait times. At the same time investors are searching for an
asset class that promises strong risk-adjusted returns.

Like David took down Goliath, Funding Circle USA is the taking aim at Big
Banking.

Funding Circle USA was founded with the mission of jump starting small
businesses and they are succeeding through the creation of their robust
marketplace that connects small businesses looking for up to $500k with
accredited investors.

How To Apply: * The Sourcery will be the first point of contact. * All
applications receive a response. * All applications are kept strictly
confidential. * To apply, click the link!

Full Stack Engineer:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/588](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/588)

Sr. Full Stack Engineer:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/654](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/654)

------
wbailey
PRODUCT MANAGER

San Francisco, CA | www.investcloud.com

Job Description:

Do you enjoy designing and engineering beautiful products that improve your
client’s experience? Are you a skilled technologist with an interest and
experience in the asset management industry? Are you excited by the
opportunity to change the way that the global finance industry uses and
interacts with data? The InvestCloud team is looking for a product manager
with the technical skill, design acumen and the drive to deliver innovative
solutions to the challenges today’s investment managers face.

Key Responsibilities:

\- Partner with engineers, architects, clients, partners, and executives on
the creation of product vision, strategy, roadmap, and communications for
InvestCloud’s products.

\- Find new and different ways to leverage the existing product features and
functions to create new product offerings.

\- Recognize opportunities to expand the product suite to capitalize on new
market opportunities.

\- Get your hands dirty when necessary to develop and design new product
features.

\- Understand and distill client needs into new products.

\- Make informed decisions, and be comfortable with celebrating your successes
and learning from your failures.

Requirements:

\- Experience with highly available, multi-tenant, cloud-deployed
applications.

\- A BS/BA in Computer Science, or related field, and a strong interest in
investment management.

\- 3+ years of experience in Product Management, specifically working with
both engineering and design teams.

\- Understanding of technical and functional testing; experience with
automated testing frameworks (Selenium specifically) a plus.

\- Excellent listening, oral, and written communication/presentation skills
with strong ability to influence people at all levels and various functions.

------
TheSourcery
GoPro is hiring for several Full-time roles in San Francisco.

-Director of Engineering, Platform:(go to: [http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/641](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/641))

-Software Engineer: (go to: [http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/643](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/643))

-Sr. Software Engineer: (go to: [http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/644](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/644))

------
TheSourcery
Pantheon is making it radically easier for organizations to develop and manage
their websites on one platform. Pantheon makes building websites simple and
fast for brands of all sizes.

Join the team as a Customer Success Engineer. To learn more and to apply, go
to: [http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/646](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/646)

------
BrianPetro
For those of you extra interested in AngularJS jobs.

Muther F’ing Sorcerer (AngularJS & SASS)

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/465-muther-f-ing-
> sorcerer-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/465-muther-f-ing-sorcerer-
> angularjs-sass)

Senior Software Engineer (Enterprise consulting and AngularJS specialisation)

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/643-senior-software-
> engine...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/643-senior-software-engineer-
> enterprise-consulting-and-angularjs-specialisation)

AngularJS Developer with Grails / Java Background at wixab [remote work]

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/611-angularjs-developer-
> wi...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/611-angularjs-developer-with-
> grails-java-background-at-wixab-remote-work)

Front End Web Developer (JavaScript/HTML5/CSS)

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/604-front-end-web-
> develope...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/604-front-end-web-developer-
> javascript-html5-css)

Senior JavaScript Developer with AngularJS experience. Franklin, Tennessee.

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/599-senior-javascript-
> deve...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/599-senior-javascript-developer-
> with-angularjs-experience-franklin-tennessee)

~~~
eli_gottlieb
There are some positions in which one is entitled to call oneself a sorcerer.
Yours is not one of them.

